# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  "Zločesta" djeca?

## Anemona

Da li upotrebljavate taj naziv? Da li postoje? Od kad sam rodila nikad ne upotrebljavam termin "zločesto dijete", jer mi se nekako ploča okrenula. Moja teorija je da ne postoje zločesta djeca, nego samo zločesti roditelji.   :Razz:  
Nema šanse da više prevalim preko usta da je neko dijete zločesto, ali je problem što kad nekog drugog čujem riječ zločesto, uvijek imam potrebu objašnjavati da nije tako (ne ja za svoje dijete, nego kad neki drugi roditelj kaže za svoje dijete da je zločesto).

----------


## Svimbalo

Ha, inspiracija je s one teme o slučajnoj ozljedi u parku, zar ne?
Ja otkad sam na Rodi imam problem s tim terminom, smeta me, osjećam nelagodu kad ga čujem ili sama izgovorim. Ne zato jer ne vjerujem u zločestoću, nego zato jer sam indoktrinirana ovdje   :Razz:  
Uspješno   :Grin:  
ALI-zar više nikome nije bitna ELEMENTARNA PRISTOJNOST u djece?! Da ne bi bilo zabune, govorim o djeci koja su starija, možda 4 godine ili više. A smeta me i zato jer i sama svojem djetetu nalazim isprike i "razumijem razloge" kad se ponaša "zločesto". Neprihvatljivo. Testira granice. Kako god.

----------


## krumpiric

bitna je, al je problem roditelja, a ne djeteta od 4g. 


Ne postoje zločesta djeca. Osim onih, jel, s radija   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

ako ne postoje zločesta djeca, otkud onda toliko zločestih ljudi oko nas ?

samo pitam.... ne provociram

----------


## anima

da, kad nije dobra kažem da je zločesta, kaj da joj velim, nisi dobra?

----------


## krumpiric

roditelji se svojski trude naglasiti svojem djetetu negativne elemente karaktera pa postane to šta postane.
I tako s koljena na koljeno. 
U suštini smo valjda svi jednako dobri il zli. Samo smo svi drmnuti na svoj način.

----------


## krumpiric

> da, kad nije dobra kažem da je zločesta, kaj da joj velim, nisi dobra?


ne može se bit čas dobar čas zao/zločest, može se eventualno čas lijepo ponašati pa drugi čas ružno  :Wink:

----------


## krumpiric

> roditelji se svojski trude naglasiti svojem djetetu negativne elemente karaktera pa postane to šta postane.
> I tako s koljena na koljeno. 
> U suštini smo valjda svi jednako dobri il zli. Samo smo svi drmnuti na svoj način.


 ovo sam mariji odgovarala.

----------


## sorciere

> da, kad nije dobra kažem da je zločesta


strašno   :Sad:  

kad napraviš glupost - da li smatraš da si TI glupa?
ili je glupo tvoje PONAŠANJE?

kad se dijete ne ponaša očekivano, onda NIJE ZLOČESTO, već se PONAŠA na neprihvatljiv način. ili se ponaša ružno... ili se ne ponaša lijepo... ili...

a sad ću kvotati samu sebe, odavde: 
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...907bdb95d16839






> LeaB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Nisi grozna. To nemoj ni misliti.
> 
> 
> 
> pa lucky NIJE REKLA da je grozna   . ona je rekla da se OSJEĆA grozno i grozna - što je velika razlika. 
> ...

----------


## anima

ajme, toliko ste predvidljive   :Laughing:

----------


## anima

da, kažem i neke stvari za koje sam mislila da nikad neću, al jednostavno ne mogu biti koncentrirana od 0-24   :Grin:

----------


## anima

i fakat mi je postalo svejedno kaj vi mislite o tome

----------


## Vishnja

> ajme, toliko ste predvidljive



I precizne, i precizne... 8)

----------


## sorciere

> i fakat mi je postalo svejedno kaj vi mislite o tome


ja (ovako na forumu) ne mogu mijenjati tvoje mišljenje. ni tvoje ponašanje. ni tvoju (de)koncentraciju. niti želim...

no mogu osvijestiti svoj način razmišljanja, i ponašati se u skladu s tim...   :Grin:  

eto, TO mislim   :Wink:

----------


## Anemona

> da, kažem i neke stvari za koje sam mislila da nikad neću, al jednostavno ne mogu biti koncentrirana od 0-24


Baš zato sam postavila pitanje, jer se ne trebam koncentrirati, ta stavka mi je postala nekako normalna od kad imam dijete. Dakle, od tad smatram da nema zločeste dijece i strašno me razžalosti kad netko svojem djetetu kaže da je zločest.

----------


## anima

> anima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da, kažem i neke stvari za koje sam mislila da nikad neću, al jednostavno ne mogu biti koncentrirana od 0-24  
> 
> 
> Baš zato sam postavila pitanje, jer se ne trebam koncentrirati, ta stavka mi je postala nekako normalna od kad imam dijete. Dakle, od tad smatram da nema zločeste dijece i strašno me razžalosti kad netko svojem djetetu kaže da je zločest.


ja fakat ne kužim zašto si ti postavila pitanje? samo da nam kažeš kako te to rastužuje?   :Taps:

----------


## mikka

pa dobro, sigurno se razlikuje ako kazes djetetu "zlocest/a si" u afektu ili dekoncentraciji--a ne mislis tako, nego ako mu/joj govoris da je zlocesto jer stvarno mislis da je zlocesto. ljudi smo, neke stvari se dese bez voljne kontrole.

----------


## maria71

radim s djecom, i s onom koja imaju etiketu zločeste i onom koja imaju etiketu uzorne, onima koji su negdje između i s onima koju imaju određenih problema..........


što sam starija sve više volim ove "zločeste " , a ježim se od ovih  " uzornih "

one koji imaju probleme pokušavam shvatiti i adekvatno se ponašati uz stručni savjet

oni između su moja raja   :Grin:  

najprije se mora definirati što je to po vama, nama njima zločestoća a onda možemo debatirati

----------


## Anemona

> da, kad nije dobra kažem da je zločesta, kaj da joj velim, nisi dobra?


Stalno me nešto prekida, pa nastavljam.
Što ti podrazumijevaš pod "zločesta"?
*Npr. 1*(karikiram): dvogodišnjak i mama si igraju. Mami dođe prijateljice i one piju kavicu i pričaju. Dijete recimo nastavlja igru, pa dolazi kod mame nosi igračke i uključuje mamu. Mama se djelomično uključi, ostalo je koncentrirana na prijateljicu,... Isti scenarij, više puta. Nakon pola sata dijete slučajno dok dodaje igračku baci na pod šalicu i razbije.
I što sad: Mama viče: Kako si zločest,.... zašto si to napravio,...
Ovo je izmišljena situacija, ali slična mnogim situacijama kod večine mama dvogodišnjaka. 
Smatram da uvijek neki slijed događaja dovede do "zločeste situacije", u ovom primjeru mama nije bila koncentrirana na igru s djetetom, dijete je premalo da shvati da mama sad treba pola sata na miru piti kavicu. Dolazi do razilaženja mišljenja i potreba i dijete je ili več nervozno što ga mama "ne doživljava", pa je slučajno bacilo šalicu, ili je namjerno bacilo šalicu pokušavajući privuči maminu pažnju, pa i pod cijenu "negativne pažnje".
Kako bih ja reagirala? Ne mogu reči točno u riječ, ali vjerojatno bih rekla nešto u smislu: M., to je ružno, ne želim da to radiš. Zajedno bi to počistili i na neki način bi mi bilo jasno da se to dogodilo jer me dijete več pola sata vuče za nogu, a ja ne reagiram.
Malo glup primjer i moje pojašnjenje, *ali poanta je da mi nikad ne padne na pamet reči djetetu da je zločesto, ili da je budala, to mi je vrijeđanja i nekako  mi dođe kao psovka.*

----------


## Anemona

> ja fakat ne kužim zašto si ti postavila pitanje? samo da nam kažeš kako te to rastužuje?


Da, baš zato.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anemona

> radim s djecom, i s onom koja imaju etiketu zločeste i onom koja imaju etiketu uzorne, onima koji su negdje između i s onima koju imaju određenih problema..........
> 
> 
> što sam starija sve više volim ove "zločeste " , a ježim se od ovih  " uzornih "
> 
> one koji imaju probleme pokušavam shvatiti i adekvatno se ponašati uz stručni savjet
> 
> oni između su moja raja   
> 
> najprije se mora definirati što je to po vama, nama njima zločestoća a onda možemo debatirati


Imam malo dijete i govorim o djeci do nekog odlaska u školu, jer s njima imam iskustva, ali evo živim nasuprot škole i stalno sam u kontaktu s različitim školarcima.
Što misliš maria 71, na primjeru djece koju poznaješ, a etiketirana su kao zločesta, zašto su "zločesta"? 
Ona koje ja poznajem, su "zaribana" od strane roditelja.

----------


## Vishnja

*Anemona*, tvoj primer uopšte nije glup, naprotiv, sasvim je eksplicitan. Svima nama se dešavalo da nam deca naprave neku glupost u momentu dok im ne poklanjamo dovoljno pažnje. Moje su, na primer, večito izvodile ludorije baš kada pričam telefonom i to po mogućstvu službeni razgovor. Naravno da bih se razljutila, ponekad im i rekla da su nevaljale, ali posle takvog etiketiranja nismo se osećale dobro ni ja ni one. Poenta je zaista detetu skrenuti pažnju na nepoželjno PONAŠANJE, a ne pripisivati to nekakvoj osobini (glup si, nespretan, dosadan...), koja se pritom zaista svodi na uvredu, a ništa pametno ne uči dete.

----------


## sorciere

> pa dobro, sigurno se razlikuje ako kazes djetetu "zlocest/a si" u afektu ili dekoncentraciji--a ne mislis tako, nego ako mu/joj govoris da je zlocesto jer stvarno mislis da je zlocesto. ljudi smo, neke stvari se dese bez voljne kontrole.


riječi imaju MOĆ... 

treba ukazati na PONAŠANJE, ne na ličnost.

----------


## anima

> treba ukazati na PONAŠANJE, ne na ličnost.


ako joj kažem da je zločesta, to se odnosi na ponašanje, a ne na ličnost, tj. ja pod tim podrazumjevam da me ne sluša pa se zato dogode sr i ona je zločesta, ni pod razno mi ne bi palo na pamet govorit joj da je glupa, smotana, nesposobna i sl. i mislim da niti ona to tako ne percipira, of kurs, trudim se trudim ali dok se sjetim svih savjeta s foruma pop lagano

----------


## mikka

da, da, razumijem, zato i kazem. jer nekad lanes, a ustvari ne mislis tako--onda se kasnije ispricas i kazes da nisi tako mislio. 

ako stvarno mislis da je zlocesto--e, onda imas problem  :Grin:

----------


## anima

> ako stvarno mislis da je zlocesto--e, onda imas problem


općenito mislim da djeca nisu zločesta "zločesta" Bože sačuvaj   :Smile:  
ali da lanem, lanem, kaj imam glumit

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> treba ukazati na PONAŠANJE, ne na ličnost.
> 
> 
> ako joj kažem da je zločesta, to se odnosi na ponašanje, a ne na ličnost, tj. ja pod tim podrazumjevam da me ne sluša pa se zato dogode sr i ona je zločesta, ni pod razno mi ne bi palo na pamet govorit joj da je glupa, smotana, nesposobna i sl. i *mislim da niti ona to tako ne percipira*, of kurs, trudim se trudim ali dok se sjetim svih savjeta s foruma pop lagano


nemoj čitati misli   :Wink:  ...

tri mjeseca sam radila s jednom mamom čije dijete se "nije uklapalo" u razred... bila je otvorena, i spremna na promjenu SVOG ponašanja. na isti način je motivirala i obitelj (okolina). krenuli su od dna piramide...

rezultati su bili fantastični, i nije mi žao ni sekunde vremena...

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako stvarno mislis da je zlocesto--e, onda imas problem 
> 
> 
> općenito mislim da djeca nisu zločesta "zločesta" Bože sačuvaj   
> ali da lanem, lanem, kaj imam glumit


kuzim, nisam ni mislila na tebe. i ja nekad kazem f. npr da ne bude zlocest, kad sam umorna i iscrpljena, a ne vjerujem u teoriju zlocestoce. samo ne znam sta bi vise rekla pa bubnem bezveze. kad sam ok onda uvijek objasnim na drugi nacin--to je bilo ruzno, nije bilo lijepo itd.

----------


## enchi

I ja indoktrinirana svom novijom literaturom i ovim forumom/portalom, sam često bila u bedu kada "lanem" nešto što nije u skladu sa odgojem koji se tu zastupa.

No, shvatila sam da nisam robot, isprogramiran da svaki put reagira savršeno, već sam sretna da sam osvjestila stvari koje su meni u odgoju  problematične pa sam zadovoljna da uopće prepoznam kada odreagiram na krivi način. Drugi put pokušam bolje!

I ovo sa kritiziranjem ponašanja umjesto osobe je jedna od ključnih stvari za razvoj samopoštovanja kod djeteta, definitivno!

----------


## otocanka

> ...  jer se ne trebam koncentrirati, ta stavka mi je postala nekako normalna od kad imam dijete. Dakle, od tad smatram da nema zločeste dijece i *strašno me razžalosti kad netko svojem djetetu kaže da je zločest.*


Potpisujem u potpunosti, pogotovo boldano. 
"Vidiš kako ovaj dečko lijepo sjedi,  a ti si tako zločest i samo trčiš!!!" reče mama (cca)dvogodišnjem sinu u pedijatrijskoj čekaonici  :Sad:  

I ne dozvoljavam drugima da tu riječ upotrebljavaju za moje klince, nas ili bilo koga drugoga (ljude ili životinje).

----------


## Anemona

[quote="otocanka"]


> "*Vidiš kako ovaj dečko lijepo sjedi,  a ti si tako zločest i samo trčiš*!!!" reče mama (cca)dvogodišnjem sinu u pedijatrijskoj čekaonici  
> 
> I ne dozvoljavam drugima da tu riječ upotrebljavaju za moje klince, nas ili bilo koga drugoga (ljude ili životinje).


Baš sam na takve situacije mislila i da, definitivno me žaloste, ili kad mi mama pred djetetom kaže: _Moja xy, je tak zločesta, ne želi se voziti u AS._  I koje dijete tu sad može razumjeti/razlučiti da nije zločesta ona, nego njezin postupak, ili tako nešto.   :/

----------


## sofke

donekle se slažem s animom, da se tu naveliko cepa dlaka   :Grin:  

ali eto, sofi duboko vrijeđa kad joj netko kaže da je zločesta, doslovce počne plakati, ne bi čovjek rekao da su oni tak tankoćutni

pa joj zato kad je zločesta   :Grin:   MM obožava govoriti da je zločesta, i to radi baš onak zločesto na što ona doslovce poludi

ja se baš trudim, jer nju to tako pogađa, pa joj eventualno kažem da je ono što je napravila zločesto ili ružno ili bla, bla, ne daj bože reć da je ONA zločesta

doduše, da ona oko toga toliko ne drami ne bi ni ja ni toliko pazila

----------


## Anemona

> donekle se slažem s animom, da se tu naveliko cepa dlaka   
> 
> ali eto, sofi duboko vrijeđa kad joj netko kaže da je zločesta, doslovce počne plakati, ne bi čovjek rekao da su oni tak tankoćutni
> 
> pa joj zato kad je zločesta   * MM obožava govoriti da je zločesta, i to radi baš onak zločesto na što ona doslovce poludi*
> 
> ja se baš trudim, jer nju to tako pogađa, pa joj eventualno kažem da je ono što je napravila zločesto ili ružno ili bla, bla, ne daj bože reć da je ONA zločesta
> 
> doduše, da ona oko toga toliko ne drami ne bi ni ja ni toliko pazila


Ovo mi je baš interesantno razmišljanje jednog roditelja. Kad pronađeš što dijete smeta/žalosti/nervira i onda namjerno i zločesto to i potenciraš. Svaka čast. I kako se TM nakon toga osječa? To ga veseli, ili? I tebe veseli kad gledaš kako TM namjerno pokušava riječima izluditi vaše dijete? Baš me zanimaju odgovori.
Naravno, svatko ima svoj način, ali meni je ovo u nivou kad ljudi vide malog jadnog peseka i odluče ga dražiti i nervirati do iznemoglosti.  :/

----------


## Anemona

Opet ja, što mogu pogađa me, a ne bi trebalo. Meni je to isto kao da ti imaš problema s kilogramima, a tvoji najdraži tj. oni koje najviše voliš do čijeg mišljenja ti je najviše stalo, oni koji bi ti trebali u životu pružiti neku sigurnost, u koje imaš povjerenje,... stalno te nastoje spuštati na zemlju i govore ti kako si debela neugledna prasica, pa daj se malo pogledaj u ogledalo,... a znaju da radi toga patiš, da te to živcira, da pukneš svaki put,... Baš super.   :?

----------


## sorciere

ja bi sofkinom mužu priuštila da ga na takav način dohvati šef.   :Wink:

----------


## Majuška

> ja bi sofkinom mužu priuštila da ga na takav način dohvati šef.


baš

----------


## Majuška

> _Moja xy, je tak zločesta, ne želi se voziti u AS._



a ovak nekaj čujem  bar jednom dnevno

i to mi je apsolutno strašno  :/


ali ne znam kaj bi po tom pitanju se dalo poduzeti u dnevnom životu

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja bi sofkinom mužu priuštila da ga na takav način dohvati šef.  
> 
> 
> baš


ma kaže se:

baš   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  




no ako on misli da je dobro prošao jer mu sofke ne vraća tu njegovu gnjavažu - vara se. naplata stiže za cca 10-tak godina   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> ali ne znam kaj bi po tom pitanju se dalo poduzeti u dnevnom životu


pa ja obično kažem da dijete očito ne zna zbog čega treba biti u AS, a ne zna jer mu roditelj nije objasnio. ili mu nije dovoljno dobro objasnio. pa ne smatram da je dijete zločesto, već da je roditelj zakazao. i jasno i glasno se zgrozim na takvo (roditeljsko) ponašanje. kom krivo, kom pravo. 

jedna poznanica je tako stavila sina u AS, nevezanog... uz obrazloženje da se ON ne voli vezati... pred njim... pitala sam ju da li je svjesna mogućih posljedica, a ona je rekla da se neće ništa dogoditi  :/ ... teško da bih joj povjerila bilo što u vezi njenog posla...

----------


## piplica

Meni je baš fora na pitanje "Kakvi su ti dečki?" odgovoriti "Slatki i zločesti  :Zaljubljen:  ", jer to najbolje oslikava moje medene vražićke.

----------


## Ora

Uglavnom potpisujem *sorciere*.

Djeca nisu niti mogu bit zločesta.

Kada moje dijete napravi nešto što ne odobravam, ne kažem mu kako je zločest već mu kažem da se ne slažem i ne odobravam to što je napravio.

Niti volim drugu djecu zvati zločestima niti volim da netko moje dijete naziva istime.

Jednom su moja mama i sveki u šali rekle N kako je zločest na što sam ih zamolila da se tako ne šale i da ne želim da ga tako etiketiraju.
Rekle su mi da pretjerujem i da je to šala na što sam im odovorila da klinici još ne razumiju što je šala, a što istina i onda se počnu s time poistovječivati. Ako nekoga često nazivamo zločestim ono će se sve više tako i ponašati jer je to način na koji dijete dobiva pažnju i "ulazi u ulogu" zločeste osobe.

U bilo kojem slučaju, izblegavam taj termin jer mi se nikako ne sviđa  :Smile:

----------


## bundevica

Jako se dobro sječam predavanja jednog poznatog našeg dječjeg psihologa koji je temu "Zločesta djeca" započeo s _" Vjerujte mi, ne postoji ni jedno zločesto dijete, postoje samo jako nesretna djeca!"_
Mene je to iskreno pogodilo.[/i]

----------


## bundevica

> Djeca nisu niti mogu bit zločesta.
>  Ako nekoga često nazivamo zločestim ono će se sve više tako i ponašati jer je to način na koji dijete dobiva pažnju i "ulazi u ulogu" zločeste osobe.
> 
> U bilo kojem slučaju, izblegavam taj termin jer mi se nikako ne sviđa


slažem se sa svime

----------


## Dijana

Ja sam sigurna da kod sofke to ne izgleda ni izbliza tako ružno kako se čini napisano.  :Love:  
Ja sam isto istinski mislila da ne postoje zločesta djeca, i da greška može biti jedino i isključivo u odgoju roditelja, ali jedno dijete me navelo da to ipak pomislim. Kad četverogodišnjak svoju prijateljicu vidi sagnutu s leđa, pa se zaleti u nju triciklićem, točno sam mu vidjela u očima da u tome uživa, kad prođe pored tebe i  iz čista mira te bubne (ne pričamo o dvogodišnjaku), kad ti iz čista mira prospe punu košaru povrća koje čistiš i ne, neće pokupiti i još x situacija, ja se ipak pitam ima li nešto u tome.
Ne da bih etiketirala dijete, već da bih našla način kako se s tim nositi.
I da, dijete nije maltretirano, naprotiv.

----------


## Deaedi

Ja mislim da ima i zločeste i neodgojene djece. Pri tome ne mislim na djecu od 1, 2 g, ali nakon 5g-6g itekako ima "zločeste" djece. Da li su takva radi roditelja ili radi svog karaktera ne znam, ali definitivno je da ih ima.

I sad čekam paljbu...

----------


## Sirius Black

A kaj je s djecom koja od najranije dobi maltretiraju drugu djecu i životinje i uživaju u tome, a da nisu zlostavljana ni ništ slično?

----------


## Vishnja

> A kaj je s djecom koja od najranije dobi maltretiraju drugu djecu i životinje i uživaju u tome, a da nisu zlostavljana ni ništ slično?


Neke stvari su prosto do genetike...
I kao što iz nesrećnih porodica nekad izadju divna deca, tako i neka deca o kojima se baš vodilo računa i koja su odgajana s ljubavlju izrastu u ne baš uzorne odrasle...ili svoj 'nezgodni' karakter počinju ispoljavati već u detinjstvu...
Uticaj roditeljske pažnje i ljubavi je ogroman. Ipak, nekada ni one nisu date na pravi način, pa kao rezultat daju egocentrične osobe sklone čak i maltretiranju drugih.
Uh, sklizak je taj teren na kojem se krećemo mi roditelji. Ovde zategni, tamo popusti, ovo dozvoli, ono nemoj...velika je odgovornost na nama i dobro je doklegod se preispitujemo i trudimo da se menjamo na bolje... Pritom je ljubav prema deci, naravno, nepromenljiva kategorija. Menjaju se samo naše dileme, strahovi i očekivanja.

----------


## Enoa

Kada moja curica napravi nešto "neprimjereno" ona zna da to nije u redu pa kaže ja sam zločesta (nemam pojma odakle joj to jer ja izbjegavam tu riječ), a ja njoj lijepo uporno objašnjavam kako ona nije zločesta kako je ona jako dobra curica samo nekada nije u redu ili nije lijepo to što napravi. Ukratko, meni je jako ružna riječ zločest.

----------


## mona

> Nakon pola sata dijete *slučajno* dok dodaje igračku baci na pod šalicu i razbije.
> Kako bih ja reagirala? Ne mogu reči točno u riječ, ali vjerojatno bih rekla nešto u smislu: M., to je ružno, ne želim da to radiš. Zajedno bi to počistili i na neki način bi mi bilo jasno da se to dogodilo jer me dijete več pola sata vuče za nogu, a ja ne reagiram.
> Malo glup primjer i moje pojašnjenje, *ali poanta je da mi nikad ne padne na pamet reči djetetu da je zločesto, ili da je budala, to mi je vrijeđanja i nekako  mi dođe kao psovka.*


ja ne bi u ovoj situaciji nikada rekla da je dijete zločesto,čak ni da to ponašanje nije lijepo.
Da sam ja bila u toj situaciji ( a jesam   :Rolling Eyes:  ) mislila bi da sam ja kriva.
Kao prvo ne obračam pažnju na dijete,kao drugo ostavila sam šalicu tamo gdje ju dijete može *slučajno* srušiti

Da je namjerno bacio šalicu onda bi rekla:to ponašanje nije lijepo i ne sviđa mi se kada se tako ponašaš "

Odrasloj osobi nikada ne bi rekli da je zločesta ,zar ne?
pa zašto to onda reči djetetu?!

----------


## tibica

Tuđe dijete nikad ne bi nazvala zločestim, pogotovo pred djetetom ili njegovim roditeljem. Svoje...pobjeglo mi je par puta više u šali. Ona je to zapamtila pa ponekad kad vidi da ja nisam zadovoljna nečim što je napravila sama kaže da je "doćata". Onda joj je objašnjavam da nije zločesta, ali da se to i to ne smije raditi jer će se dogoditi to i to i onda će ju bubati bla, bla, bla... Neki dan sam bila ponosna na sebe jer ju nikad ne lupnem po guzi već se trudim sve objasniti, sankcionirati na neki normalan način... I onda mi se sljedeći dan dogodi da mi poleti ruka po guzi (lagano, bezbolno, samo da me ozbiljno shvati) i onda sama sebe popljujem u sebi kako sam to mogla. 

A da li postoje zločesta djeca...ne znam. Postoje djeca s kojima je teško "izaći na kraj", djeca koja drugu djecu guraju, uzimaju im igračke, nameću nešto... Ne znam da li ih nazvati zločestima.
Jučer smo s malenom prijateljicom (moja ima dvije godine, a prijateljica je 2 mjeseca starija) bili u jednom parkiću u sklopu kafića. Igračke su uglavnom prilagođene manjoj djeci, ali bilo je 5-6-7 godišnjaka. Starije curice su bile dosta neobzirne prema ovim malenima, penjale se na onaj najmanji tobogan s krive strane i onda skakale s njega, na njego i po njemu...ma užasno mi je to bilo i gledati, a ove naše dvije stoje i čekaju red. Roditelji ništa, uopće ne reagiraju. Onda je jedan dečkić cca 3 godine počeo gurati našu prijateljičicu, ni njegovi roditelji ne reagiraju.  :shock: 
E onda su naše počale uzimati u ruke pjesak i bacati ga u zrak. Nas dvije smo odmah reagirale s objašnjavanjem da se to ne smije, da će nekoga pogoditi u oko...bla, bla. I cure su shvatile i krenule dalje.

----------


## sofke

> sofke prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> donekle se slažem s animom, da se tu naveliko cepa dlaka   
> 
> ali eto, sofi duboko vrijeđa kad joj netko kaže da je zločesta, doslovce počne plakati, ne bi čovjek rekao da su oni tak tankoćutni
> 
> pa joj zato kad je zločesta   * MM obožava govoriti da je zločesta, i to radi baš onak zločesto na što ona doslovce poludi*
> 
> ...



ha,ha,ha...znala sam, samo sam čekala..eto, barem da tebi naraste tvoj ego u svom njegovom savršenstvu

ja se ljutim na svog muža, a budući da on povremeno zna imati nezgodan i zločesti karakter (bit će da je za to isključivo i jedino kriva svekrva, a tko drugi) znamo se nemilo posvađati, ona urla, on joj viče da je zločesta, ja vičem na njega da to ne govori, onda on meni svašta izgovori..zgodno, ne?

eto, sad znaš pa možeš s veseljem nastaviti biti savršena   :Wink:

----------


## mona

ja mislim da postoje teškoodgojiva djeca
jedno moje je takvo  :Sad:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Imam snazan otpor prema izjavama "dobro dijete" i "zlocesto dijete". No, ne zamjeram onima koji ga ucestalo koriste, ni najmanje. Znam da u tim izjavama  nema nikakve zle namjere. 

No, objasnit cu svoj stav prema tim izjavama.
Ponajprije ih ne volim jer smatram da PONASANJE moze biti primjereno ili neprimjerno, ajmo rec dobro ili lose (zlo takodjer, ali ne djecje, zlo ponasanje mi je primjerenije za teske kriminalce i sociopate). Dijete kao takvo nije niti dobro niti lose (a kamoli zlocesto, brrr.). Dijete je dijete. Moze se _ponasati_ na ovaj ili onaj nacin, ali nikad nije odgovorno za moguce neprimjerno ponasanje, roditelj je taj koji snosi apsolutnu odgovornost. To je moj stav prema vlastitom djetetu ali i svakom drugom. 

Ne kazem da je ispravan, ali osjecam da tako djelujem i razmisljam, kao posljedica nekih stvari koje sam sama iskusila kao dijete i razmisljanja s kojima sam se susrela kao odrasla osoba, a ponajvise kao roditelj. 

I moja se kci zna ponasati neprimjereno, to mi je normalno, nastojim da to ponasanje ne ugrozava druge ljude, ali kad se ponasa lijepo i pristojno, cvatem od ponosa. Uvidjam da ima jednu milu narav, da je topla i draga, ali isto tako zna biti neposlusna ako je umorna, gladna, zedna, ako joj se poremeti rutina.

----------


## Anemona

> ha,ha,ha...znala sam, samo sam čekala..eto, *barem da tebi naraste tvoj ego u svom njegovom savršenstvu*
> ja se ljutim na svog muža, a budući da on povremeno zna imati nezgodan i zločesti karakter (bit će da je za to isključivo i jedino kriva svekrva, a tko drugi) znamo se nemilo posvađati, ona urla, on joj viče da je zločesta, ja vičem na njega da to ne govori, onda on meni svašta izgovori..zgodno, ne?
> 
> *eto, sad znaš pa možeš s veseljem nastaviti biti savršena*


Mislim da si malo pretjerala i nemam pojma od kud vučeš ove zaključke, ali tko sam ja da te demantiram ili uvjeravam u suprotno.  :?

----------


## Anemona

> Imam snazan otpor prema izjavama "dobro dijete" i "zlocesto dijete". No, ne zamjeram onima koji ga ucestalo koriste, ni najmanje. Znam da u tim izjavama  nema nikakve zle namjere. 
> 
> No, objasnit cu svoj stav prema tim izjavama.
> Ponajprije ih ne volim jer smatram da PONASANJE moze biti primjereno ili neprimjerno, ajmo rec dobro ili lose (zlo takodjer, ali ne djecje, zlo ponasanje mi je primjerenije za teske kriminalce i sociopate). Dijete kao takvo nije niti dobro niti lose (a kamoli zlocesto, brrr.). Dijete je dijete. Moze se _ponasati_ na ovaj ili onaj nacin, ali nikad nije odgovorno za moguce neprimjerno ponasanje, roditelj je taj koji snosi apsolutnu odgovornost. To je moj stav prema vlastitom djetetu ali i svakom drugom. 
> 
> Ne kazem da je ispravan, ali osjecam da tako djelujem i razmisljam, kao posljedica nekih stvari koje sam sama iskusila kao dijete i razmisljanja s kojima sam se susrela kao odrasla osoba, a ponajvise kao roditelj. 
> 
> I moja se kci zna ponasati neprimjereno, to mi je normalno, nastojim da to ponasanje ne ugrozava druge ljude, ali kad se ponasa lijepo i pristojno, cvatem od ponosa. Uvidjam da ima jednu milu narav, da je topla i draga, ali isto tako zna biti neposlusna ako je umorna, gladna, zedna, ako joj se poremeti rutina.


X

----------


## sofke

ovo gore je bio odgovor anemoni  

ima zločestih, kako da ne..ima zločestih i zahebanih ljudskih karaktera, meni je drago da neki ovdje iz svojih ružičastih svjetova nisu na takve naletili, a takve persone su jednom bila djeca..ili su se kao leptiri razvili iz čahura, ne znam, prvo su bili prekrasna i dobra djeca, onda su se začahurili pa postali zločeste i pokvarene odrasle jedinke

navodno da odgoj i odrastanje nije isključivi faktor za formiranje nečijeg karaktera

od konkretnih primjera, znam da kad vidim određeno dijete u parku, da bi radije da je netko od nas u drugom parku..da će bacati kamenje , tući drugu djecu, pljuvati, bacati pijesak u oči etc.etc. iako cijelo to vrijeme  roditelji strpljivo-u razini očiju objašnjavaju potomku kako je to ružno ponašanje

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja mislim da ima zločeste djece, možda je uzrok tome genetika ili nešto drugo, jer neki neće postati zločesti u kakvim god uvjetima živjeli. Pod "zločesti" mislim da namjerno rade drugima loše stvari. 

Npr. bili prije par mjeseci u dućanu s P. i bila je jedna mama s curicom od cca. 5-6 god. Moja mala je šetala po dućanu s dječjom odjećom i razveselila se curici pa je došla do nje. Kak je P. šetala po dućanu par metara dalje od mene i MM-a, ova mala je išla sasvim uz nju i lagano ju naguravala kao da hoće da padne, pa joj je malo kasnije namjerno stala na nogu. Cijelo vrijeme je gledala prema nama da provjeri da li ju ko vidi. Vidjela sam da je išla rukom prema P.-inim leđima da ju uštipne ali je skužila da ju vidim pa ju je uspjela samo stisnuti za majicu. Na kraju je P. sjela na neki mali stolčić, curica kraj nje. MM je stajao pokraj i nije ih ispuštao iz vida jer sam imala osjećaj da bi je ova curica gurnula na pod prvom prilikom. Možda je dijete bilo isfrustrirano jer joj mama nije baš posvećivala puno pažnje, činilo mi se da ju ignorira, pa se curica htjela iskaliti na manjem djetetu, ali meni se nije činila baš dobroćudnom, pogotovo jer je moja curica imala onda nekih 16-17 mj. i nije joj uopće smetala.

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sofke prvotno napisa
> ...


Inače ti si u postu kojeg sam ja prvotno citirala, sama pisala o svemu tome kao da se ponosiš time što dijete nazivate zločestim, a da smo mi ostali koji tako ne radimo, u najmanju ruku ludi, ili ispranog mozga. 
Napišeš takav post, onda nas kao samo čekaš da se budale upecamo, onda tek obrazložiš. Baš vrlo zrelo od tebe. Svaka čast. Zgodno, ne?
Evo ja sam vesela savršena budala koja je popušila tvoju foru.

----------


## Maslačkica

> od konkretnih primjera, znam da kad vidim određeno dijete u parku, da bi radije da je netko od nas u drugom parku..da će bacati kamenje , tući drugu djecu, pljuvati, bacati pijesak u oči etc.etc. iako cijelo to vrijeme  roditelji strpljivo-u razini očiju objašnjavaju potomku kako je to ružno ponašanje


Ovo je jedno... znači u ovom slučaju roditelj primjerenim metodama objašnjava i ukazuje djetetu na njegovo ponašanje. To što je dijete u toj fazi... eh... Pretpostavljam da bi takav roditelj mogao možda ocjeniti kada mu treba pomoć psihologa ako se ta faza nastavi u nedogled. 

A drugo je kada dijete to isto radi, a roditelj niti ne pogleda dijete ili mu sa klupe viče da je zločesto, pa se onda bijesno ustane sa klupe, povuče dijete za ruku, nalupa ga par puta, a kao posljedica dijete plače ili možda se okrene agresiji i onda roditelj još jednom utvrđuje da je zločesto...

----------


## icyoh

> Ja mislim da ima zločeste djece, možda je uzrok tome genetika ili nešto drugo, jer neki neće postati zločesti u kakvim god uvjetima živjeli. Pod "zločesti" mislim da namjerno rade drugima loše stvari.


Ovako i ja.
I štoviše, nekad imam dojam da se dosta ljudi prenemaže (bez uvrede) - ne na baš na ovom topicu nego općenito (smoki = zlo, nitko ne upotrebljava izraz "zločest", paradiraju naokolo goli, paze na prehranu, ekologiju, nitko ne ide u kafiće..)
Vjerujem da ima zločeste djece, pa i zločesti ljudi su bili djeca, sigurno nisu pozločestili dan uoči 18.-og rođendana.
Ne mislim da djecu koja su premala da znaju neke stvari (1, 2god) već na stariju.
Osobno poznajem jedno "zločesto" dijete (danas je odraslo, u zatvoru..). Maltretiralo nas je oduvijek, bolje da ne opisujem što je učinio mačkama i psu, krao od roditelja.... A familija čisto "normalna", troje braće i sestara nikad ne bi tako opisali.

----------


## Loryblue

> Ja mislim da ima i zločeste i neodgojene djece. Pri tome ne mislim na djecu od 1, 2 g, ali nakon 5g-6g itekako ima "zločeste" djece. Da li su takva radi roditelja ili radi svog karaktera ne znam, ali definitivno je da ih ima.
> 
> I sad čekam paljbu...


a ovim se debelo slažem.

i glupo mi je uspoređivat "zločestoću" kod djece od 1-2 god. (jer to kod njih ne postoji) i onu stariju gdje sam sigurna (i uvjerila se osobno) da postoji zloćesta crta kod takve djece.
i fakat ima zloćeste djece ma koliko se netko trudio tom pojmu dat drugačiji naziv.

evo jedan konkretan primjer koji sam osjetila na svojoj koži. radi se o dječaku koji je tada imao nekih 10-ak godina. dođe nam u goste, igra se, sve 5. u neko doba ja ocijenim kako je stvarno vrijeme da napusti moj dom i ode svojoj kući jer je već ura kad se navečer ide doma. i fino mu kažem: ajde, za danas je dosta ige, moraš ići kući". mali to prihvati, ali vidim nije oduševljen.
ali ode.
nakon nekih 15-ak minuta osjetim ja miris paljevine :shock: 
šta - mali uzeo upaljač, komad papira i potpalio nam palmu isprid kuće. i to toliko da je donjio dio palme baš planio.
hebate je li se sad on nedolično ponio? je li to dječja igra? 
nije, mali je zloćest i amen. kad može tako nešto smislit i napravit jer mu nije odgovaralo šta sam ga poslala doma onda je to djelo zloćestog uma.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> I štoviše, nekad imam dojam da se dosta ljudi prenemaže (bez uvrede) - ne na baš na ovom topicu nego općenito (smoki = zlo, nitko ne upotrebljava izraz "zločest", paradiraju naokolo goli, paze na prehranu, ekologiju, nitko ne ide u kafiće..)
> Vjerujem da ima zločeste djece, pa i zločesti ljudi su bili djeca, sigurno nisu pozločestili dan uoči 18.-og rođendana.
> Ne mislim da djecu koja su premala da znaju neke stvari (1, 2god) već na stariju.
> Osobno poznajem jedno "zločesto" dijete (danas je odraslo, u zatvoru..). Maltretiralo nas je oduvijek, bolje da ne opisujem što je učinio mačkama i psu, krao od roditelja.... A familija čisto "normalna", troje braće i sestara nikad ne bi tako opisali.


Mislim da se pod terminom "zlocesto dijete" ne misli, u svakodnevnom govoru, na zbiljsku patolosku zlocestocu. Vjerojatno je ima, svega se nadje na ovom svijetu. No ja nisam u zivotu upoznala zlo dijete. Mozda sam susrela poneko dijete koje ima ozbiljne poremecaje u ponasanju i kojemu je potrebna strucna pomoc (najcesce je to bila posljedica nekog zlostavljanja i zanemarivanja u obitelji).

----------


## Loryblue

> Sirius Black prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja mislim da ima zločeste djece, možda je uzrok tome genetika ili nešto drugo, jer neki neće postati zločesti u kakvim god uvjetima živjeli. Pod "zločesti" mislim da namjerno rade drugima loše stvari. 
> 
> 
> Ovako i ja.
> I štoviše, nekad imam dojam da se dosta ljudi prenemaže (bez uvrede) - ne na baš na ovom topicu nego općenito (smoki = zlo, nitko ne upotrebljava izraz "zločest", paradiraju naokolo goli, paze na prehranu, ekologiju, nitko ne ide u kafiće..)
> Vjerujem da ima zločeste djece, pa i zločesti ljudi su bili djeca, sigurno nisu pozločestili dan uoči 18.-og rođendana.
> Ne mislim da djecu koja su premala da znaju neke stvari (1, 2god) već na stariju.


pa opet potpisujem debelim X

kako bi vi okarakterizirali dijete (od cca 8-9-10 god.) koje uživa u mučenju životinja. i pri tome ima onaj neki zastrašujući sjaj u očima?

ja bi ga okarakterizirala zločestog ko vrag.
jer za mene samo zločesta osoba može u tako nečemu uživat.

i zaboravila sam naprisat: da, ja svojoj L. znam kazat da je zločesta. i to se odnosi na njeno ponašanje koje je u tom momentu "zločesto" i ona to jako dobro zna. dok ja njoj objasnim po milijunti put zašto je to i to u određenom trenutku zločesto, a do tada sam milijun puta kazala kako takvo ponašanje nije dobro, primjereno, lijepo..... - prošla baka s kolačima.

----------


## Mrvna

Radim s djecom i trudim se odvojiti ponašanje od osobe na način da neću reći djetetu da je zločesto već ću mu dati do znanja da takvo ponašanje nije prihvatljivo. Ako se djetetu govori da je zločesto, ono to prihvati, sebe vidi na taj način "pa bože moj a što bi se trudio biti bolji kad sam jednostavno zločest". Može ovo zvučati kao banaliziranje ali u suštini se radi o tome. 

I kad smo već na temi, poludim   :Evil or Very Mad:  kad netko moje dijete (koje btw još nema ni pola godine) nazove zločestim jer radi nešto što odrasloj osobi u tom trenutku baš ne šmeka. Konkretan primjer, moja sveki, u polušali, kaže L kako je zločesta kad mama ne može popiti kavu na miru od nje. Djetetu je dosadno ležat kraj nas kao klada pa traži da ju dignem/pričam s njom/igram se/uključim ju na neki način. L to još ne kuži i nije ju briga ali mene brine kako će biti kad bude dovoljno odrasla a netko se bude olako razbacivao izrazima. Mislim da tu nema puno koristi od preodgoja odrasle osobe, više ću se truditi naučiti dijete da ga tako nešto ne dira.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> kako bi vi okarakterizirali dijete (od cca 8-9-10 god.) koje uživa u mučenju životinja. i pri tome ima onaj neki zastrašujući sjaj u očima?


Dijete koje treba ozbiljan tretman kod djecjeg psihologa.
Dijete koje, ako ga se ne shvati ozbiljno, bude izraslo u psihopata.
To nije nestasluk. To je ozbiljan poremecaj ponasanja u djecoj dobi i vapaj za pomoc.

----------


## maria71

moji zločesti su oni koji se ne uklapaju u kalupe, uzorni su oni sa hinjenim smiješkom i hladnoćom u očima, jedan dobar dio 

uvijek ću rađe učiti te nazovi zločeste , kako sam ih ja definirala 

djecu sa problemima nisam komentirala

----------


## Peterlin

I ja sam mislila da nema zločeste djece dok se nisam uvjerila na vlastitoj koži i koži svoje djece da ih ima...

Eh, sad... druga je priča ZAŠTO su takvi i kako je do toga došlo...

Moja djeca nisu zločesta, ali imaju trenutke kad im je ponašanje nepodnošljivo. Izlazimo s tim na kraj i trudimo se (i oni i mi) da to ne bude često. 

No vidjela sam djece čije ponašanje u rijetkim trenucima NIJE nepodnošljivo. A takve bi se moglo nazvati zločestima. Ne i odgovornima za svoje ponašanje... jer ne mogu se sami usmjeravati, propust je roditeljski. A ima ih, brate mili, ko pljeve... pogotovo ih se sad dobro vidi (govorim o školarcima) kad nema nastave pa nemaju drugu zabavu nego uništavat dječja igrališta i terorizirati drugu djecu....

----------


## icyoh

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako bi vi okarakterizirali dijete (od cca 8-9-10 god.) koje uživa u mučenju životinja. i pri tome ima onaj neki zastrašujući sjaj u očima?
> 
> 
> Dijete koje treba ozbiljan tretman kod djecjeg psihologa.
> Dijete koje, ako ga se ne shvati ozbiljno, bude izraslo u psihopata.
> To nije nestasluk. To je ozbiljan poremecaj ponasanja u djecoj dobi i vapaj za pomoc.


Al' svi baratamo politički korektnim rječnikom    :Wink:  
Ja bih rekla da je zločesto i amen.

----------


## Deaedi

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Sirius Black prvotno napisa
> ...


Potpis pod obadvije!




> Jako se dobro sječam predavanja jednog poznatog našeg dječjeg psihologa koji je temu "Zločesta djeca" započeo s " Vjerujte mi, ne postoji ni jedno zločesto dijete, postoje samo jako nesretna djeca!"


Da, to je možda tako kada ideš u dublju analizu, ali ono što mi svakodnevno vidimo su vanjske manifestacije ponašanja. Uzroke ne znam i ne namjeravam za svako "zločesto" dijete tražiti opravdanje u obiteljskim prilikama, socijalnim uvjetima, genetici...Ja vidim da je "zločesto", ne znam uzroke. Zato treba razlikovati uzroke i posljedicu. Uzroke ne znam, ali posljedice osječa npr. moje dijete. Možda je neko dijete zločesto jer treba više pažnje, ali kaj da ja s tim napravim? To nije moj problem, već problem njegovih roditelja, nadležnih službi (npr. psihologa u vrtiću, školi), a ne mene, neke neznanke u parku, na koju se nažalost ta "zločestoća" reflektira.

----------


## pomikaki

> Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Loryblue prvotno napisa
> ...


nije pitanje što bi tko rekao (razni ljudi bi rekli razne stvari) već što će postići onaj koji kaže ovako kao ti, a što onaj koji kaže kao L.E. 
Ako se zbilja dobro zamisliš nad tom pitanjem - koji je _ishod_ toga što ćeš djetetu reći - mislim (ili nadam se) da ćeš ipak razmisliti prije nego počneš govoriti.

----------


## enchi

> Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Loryblue prvotno napisa
> ...



A-a!

Zbilja nije dobro kada dijete samo do sebe ima takve porive, ne pitajte me izvor jer mi je to informacija iz nekog kutka mozga koji baš nisam dugo posjetila   :Grin:   ali nije za zanemariti! 

Naravno, treba razlikovati da li je to ponašanje koje je povremeno i sl. ili nešto što dijete često i s namjerom nanošenja boli čini. Onda nije dobro!

----------


## Deaedi

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, mogu misliti kakva bi bila reakcija roditelja na komentar tipa:




> Gospođo, vaše dijete je namjerno i bez ikakva povoda udarilo moje. Ne mislim da je zločesto, nego da ima ozbiljan poremecaj ponasanja vapi za pomoći. Molim vas, poduzmite nešto i odvedite ga psihijatru.

----------


## Loryblue

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> ...


a kako bi ti rekla za to dijete i konkretno tom djetetu da ga uhvatiš npr. na djelu:
1. zločesti si ko vrag? 
2. tebi pod hitno treba ozbiljan tretman kod dječjeg psihologa?

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, zaista ću strašno puno postići ako kažem dečku koji je zapalio mačku da mislim da je živahnog karaktera i da način na koji se ponaša prema živom biću nije korektan   :Rolling Eyes:  
Nikad ne shvaćam tu postupanje u rukavicama - dečka od 14god. koji svjesno nanosi bol sasvim sigurno neće istraumatizirati riječ "zločest". A uostalom, meni kao slučajnom prolazniku nije zadaća ulaziti u razloge njegove "zločestoće".
Ali neka, mogu se i ja za potrebe topica zgražavati nad pojmom "zločest".

----------


## cvijeta73

moja m namjerno i bez ikakvog povoda zna mlatnuti. nije jedina, ima takvih primjera puno. mala je, ima 2 godine. j nikad nije imao takve porive, od kud njoj, pojma nemam.
ne mogu ruku u vatru staviti da se neće tući kad na jesen krene u jaslice.

jel zločesta? nije. oće li mučiti životinje? neće.
jel to dvoje usporedivo? nije.

meni osobno, ne mogu si pomoći, izraz zločesti čak ima i simpa prizvuk, a uostalom toliko je uvriježen da se nikako ne odnosi samo na zločestu djecu. u slučaju ove djece koja muče životinje čak mi nije ni primjenjiv, ne zbog političke korektnosti nego mi je preblag. 

ako s djetetom imamo normalan odnos, cijenimo ga, sve njegove kvalitete, i to mu i pokazujemo na bezbroj načina, ako mu kažemo tu i tamo nemoj biti tako zločest, neće se ništa loše desiti.
e, tu po meni sad ulazimo u domenu političke korektnosti. 

ali, uostalom, na ovom topiku sam milijun puta pročitala riječ zločest, zločesta, pa mi je sama riječ počela gubiti smisao (znate taj filing)   :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

> meni osobno, ne mogu si pomoći, izraz zločesti čak ima i simpa prizvuk,


ovako i meni. Isto kao i "prasac" i "neman" kako znam nekad zvati L (iz milja, ne špotancija).

----------


## pomikaki

Ne mislim na to.
Nego da kad se obraćate _djetetu_ (ne osobi koja ga čuva i koja je formirana osoba) i vi utječete na njegov razvoj.

Gospođa iz parka koja se djetetu obratila kako se već obratila povrijedila je dijete.
Icy će svojim komentarom na dijete koje muči životinje, umjesto da potakne one koji su za njega odgovorni da nešto učine po tom pitanju, dijetetu potvrditi ono što je već čulo puno puta. Ono već ima negativnu sliku o sebi. Drugi su mu je nametnuli, i ono se ponaša u skladu s time. Dodajte i vi svoju kap u to more.

Lakše je reći da je tuđe dijete zločesto i ponašati se zaštitnički prema svom anđelku, umjesto da se mučite s politički korektnim riječnikom?
Moje mišljenje je da niste odgovorni samo za svoje dijete, već u manjem postotku i za tuđu djecu s kojom kontaktirate samo povremeno. Budite ljubazni i dobronamjerni, neće vas ubiti.

vidim da pišete istovremeno sa mnom, a ja nisam citirala. Pisala sam nakon Deaedi.

Da se nadopunim. Ako vidim dijete koje muči životinju, prvo bih spasila životinju. Djetetu ne bih rekla da je zločesto (koja bi _svrha_ toga bila - to vas pitam?). Ako bi smatrala da je problem ozbiljan, porazgovarala bih s njegovim roditeljima, ako ih poznam, ili sa školskim psihologom, ako znam u koju školu ide.

----------


## Deaedi

> moja m namjerno i bez ikakvog povoda zna mlatnuti. nije jedina, ima takvih primjera puno. *mala je, ima 2 godine*. j nikad nije imao takve porive, od kud njoj, pojma nemam.
> ne mogu ruku u vatru staviti da se neće tući kad na jesen krene u jaslice.
> 
> jel zločesta? nije. oće li mučiti životinje? neće.
> jel to dvoje usporedivo? nije.
> 
> meni osobno, ne mogu si pomoći, izraz zločesti čak ima i simpa prizvuk, a uostalom toliko je uvriježen da se nikako ne odnosi samo na zločestu djecu. u slučaju ove djece koja muče životinje čak mi nije ni primjenjiv, ne zbog političke korektnosti nego mi je preblag. 
> 
> ako s djetetom imamo normalan odnos, cijenimo ga, sve njegove kvalitete, i to mu i pokazujemo na bezbroj načina, ako mu kažemo tu i tamo nemoj biti tako zločest, neće se ništa loše desiti.
> ...


Mislim da smo se svi složili da je razlika da li dijete ima 2, 6 ili 14g.

Sigurno to nečeš reći za dijete od 2g.

----------


## cvijeta73

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...


ja osobno bih se us*ala, us*ala sam se već od samog opisa (muči mačku sa zastrašujućim sjajem u očima). nemam pojma što bih mu rekla, srećom, nikad nisam vidjela klince koji muče životinje.

----------


## Veki

Uopće  nije stvar o tome o kojem pojmu se govori, da li je politički korektan ili ne , da li ćeš upotrijebiti pojam zločest  ili neki drugi već se radi o etiketiranju ljudi i djece. NIje isto etiketirati nekog odraslog ili starije dijete ili malo dijete. Malo dijete je etiketirati je *jako opasno* jer ono uči o sebi i uči igrati pojedine uloge. Ako mu se stalno nešto govori ono će se početi ponašati u skladu s time.
Meni je samo to sporno, ne da li ima agresivne, isfrustrirane, ljute djece, tzv."zločeste" nego da li ih se smije tako nazivati.

----------


## pomikaki

jednom sam vidjela dečka od možda 10 godina kako je šutnuo mačku. Viknula sam automatski: Hej, ne radi to! Malo se trgnuo, nije znao da ga je netko vidio, i vidjela sam osjećaj krivnje u njegovim očima, pa sam ga pitala zašto je to napravio, rekao je da ga je mačka ogrebla. Ja sam rekla da je to mlada mačka i da se vjerojatno samo igrala s njime. Rekla sam da je više ne udara.

Mislite da bi bilo jednako da sam mu rekla da je zločest? Ili da bi bilo lakše? Bunite se da su djeca neodgojena, ali ne želite učiniti ni taj minimum, da kad s tuđim djetetom razgovarate da ga ne osuđujete automatski...

x pod Veki.

----------


## Anemona

> Ne mislim na to.
> Nego da kad se obraćate _djetetu_ (ne osobi koja ga čuva i koja je formirana osoba) i vi utječete na njegov razvoj.
> 
> Gospođa iz parka koja se djetetu obratila kako se već obratila povrijedila je dijete.
> Icy će svojim komentarom na dijete koje muči životinje, umjesto da potakne one koji su za njega odgovorni da nešto učine po tom pitanju, dijetetu potvrditi ono što je već čulo puno puta. Ono već ima negativnu sliku o sebi. Drugi su mu je nametnuli, i ono se ponaša u skladu s time. Dodajte i vi svoju kap u to more.
> 
> Lakše je reći da je tuđe dijete zločesto i ponašati se zaštitnički prema svom anđelku, umjesto da se mučite s politički korektnim riječnikom?
> Moje mišljenje je da niste odgovorni samo za svoje dijete, već u manjem postotku i za tuđu djecu s kojom kontaktirate samo povremeno. Budite ljubazni i dobronamjerni, neće vas ubiti.
> 
> ...


Potpisujem.

----------


## vertex

> Moje mišljenje je da niste odgovorni samo za svoje dijete, već u manjem postotku i za tuđu djecu s kojom kontaktirate samo povremeno. Budite ljubazni i dobronamjerni, neće vas ubiti.


Potpisujem stoput. Pa da je i 5 sekundi na igralištu.

----------


## icyoh

Gle Pomikaki, sigurno u opisanoj situaciji ne bih reagirala sa "a joj, zločestog li djeteta" i uopće mi je smiješno to zaključiti. No, da bih to dijete opisala kao zlo (često), to bih i iza toga stojim.
Prihvaćam da nas ima svakakvih, no ne mislite da barem malkice pretjerujete?   Nitko ,nikad ni pod kojim uvjetima ne bih zaključio da je dijete zločesto, svi hodaju naokolo i osobno se angažiraju oko  svakog problematičnog djeteta koje vide.... 

I da, ljubazna i dobronamjerna sam uvijek, dok situacija ne zahtjeva suprotno. Sasvim sigurno neću biti takva (niti riješavati problem u rukavicama) da dođe do situacije da netko ugrozi moje dijete.

I da, bila sam u situaciji da sam se srela sa izrazito groznim dječacima, moj pas danas nema prednju šapicu radi takvih. I ne, nisam reagirala ljubazno (kao što bi Pomikaki u takvom slučaju).

----------


## vertex

> Da, zaista ću strašno puno postići ako kažem dečku koji je zapalio mačku da mislim da je živahnog karaktera i da način na koji se ponaša prema živom biću nije korektan Rolling Eyes
> Nikad ne shvaćam tu postupanje u rukavicama - dečka od 14god. koji svjesno nanosi bol sasvim sigurno neće istraumatizirati riječ "zločest".





> Gle Pomikaki, sigurno u opisanoj situaciji ne bih reagirala sa "a joj, zločestog li djeteta" i uopće mi je smiješno to zaključiti.


Kako misliš da je smiješno zaključiti? To si ti napisala.

----------


## pomikaki

> Gle Pomikaki, sigurno u opisanoj situaciji ne bih reagirala sa "a joj, zločestog li djeteta" i uopće mi je smiješno to zaključiti. No, da bih to dijete opisala kao zlo (često), to bih i iza toga stojim.


Pitanje je samo kome bi dijete tako opisala?
Ako bi to pomislila, to je tvoja stvar. Ako bi to rekla djetetu, moje je mišljenje da pridonosiš njegovoj "zločestoći".

Ok, svi ovdje više teoretiziramo. Kad se stvarno nađemo u takvoj situaciji svi reagiramo instinktivno. Ali ja želim zaključiti što je ispravno.
Sad vam ja dođem kao neki primjer političke korektnosti, jasno vam je da bi ja prva poludjela da vidim klince koji sakate neku životinju, valjda bih uzela neku toljagu da ih sve pomlatim. Ali samo u svrhu spašavanja životinje.

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam zašto ste se uhvatili tog etiketiranja, osobno nikad nisam djetetu rekla da je zločesto. Ja sam, kad sam u društvu djeteta koje ima tendenciju neprihvatljivog ponašanja, u stanju neprestanog alarma, ne bi li spriječila moguću štetu. (radi se o djetetu koje poznajem, ne o djetetu koje prvi put vidim u parkiću). A da je takvo druženje ugodno, nije..rađe bi ga izbjegla.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Mi ovdje pricamo o dvije stvari: o nestasluku i ozbiljnim poremecajima. Sve ima svoje ime i ja nijedno ne definiram zlom djecjom naravi. Zao mi je sto se dijelom ova diskusija svodi na osobnu razinu.  

Zlo je, po meni, jako teska rijec. I malo je zbilja zlih stvari. No, opet, dolazimo do definicije. Mozda nekome pojam zla nije tako strasan kao meni. Razliciti smo i to je lijepo. Iz tih razlika ucimo i pomazemo da ovaj svijet bude malo bolji. 

Meni ne bi bilo drago da netko nazove moje dijete zlocestim, ali ja to ne mogu sprijeciti. Jer moje ce se dijete zasigurno ponasati nestasno, zabrinula bih se da nije tako. Mogu samo odgojiti svoje dijete tako da to ne dozivi osobno. Da razumije da razliciti ljudi misle razlicito. Da se samo osjeca dobro u svojoj kozi i da zna da ga jedna greska ne odredjuje kao osobu. Kao ni jedno postignuce.

----------


## Dijana

LE, mislim da je širok  raspon od nestašluka do ozbiljnog poremećaja, a što sa tim dijapazonom "između" nemam pojma..

----------


## koryanshea

> Da, mogu misliti kakva bi bila reakcija roditelja na komentar tipa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Gospođo, vaše dijete je namjerno i bez ikakva povoda udarilo moje. Ne mislim da je zločesto, nego da ima ozbiljan poremecaj ponasanja vapi za pomoći. Molim vas, poduzmite nešto i odvedite ga psihijatru.


kakav roditelj takva reakcija. a dijete će rijetko samo od sebe ispast mali manijak koji se iživljava na mačkama i drugim živim bićima. kod nas je takvo ponašanje djece normalno, uobičajeno, kažemo: ta djeca su zločesta - i ne brinemo dalje. ne sviđa nam se, al eto, takva su to djeca.
u nekim drugim europskim zemljama se djeci koja uživaju u patnji drugih živih bića, da, vjerovali ili ne, pruža psihološka pomoć.

----------


## čokolada

Potpis, Pomikaki.
Ako netko smatra  besmislenim "politički korektno" se izražavati vis-a-vis  "zločestog" 8-godišnjaka onda bi bilo mudro razmisliti kako će njegovo vlastito dijete-promatrač percipirati dijeljenje te etikete. Uvijek se malom izazivaču može reći da se ružno ponio ili da to što radi nije u redu. Ako ništa drugo svom ćemo djetetu poslati poruku.

----------


## Peterlin

Dijapazon "između" odnosi se na ZLOČESTO PONAŠANJE a ne zločesto dijete. I upravo tako sam ja sa svojima doma razgovarala.

Ne bih rekla TI SI ZLOČEST, ali bih rekla TO ŠTO SI SAD NAPRAVIO JE BILO ZLOČESTO, nemoj ponoviti... Ili DA LI BI VOLIO DA NETKO TO NAPRAVI TEBI? Tako to ide. Malim koracima... A djeca postaju zločesta kad nema nikoga da im na vrijeme kaže da neke stvari u njihovom ponašanju nisu prihvatljive, pa u desetoj godini dobijete ono što je Loryblue opisala...

----------


## vertex

Inače, miješaju se na topicu dvije teme, zapravo. Jedno je tema pravog zla. Ima djece o kojoj razgovaram recimo s mužem, dakle nekim tko mi je jako blizak, i kažem da u njima ima zla. I za jedno dijete iz bliske obitelji nas dvoje znamo komentirati da zna biti zlo. Ja ne mogu procijeniti jesu li to geni, ili su to reakcije na odgoj i okolinu. Uvjeti u kojim raste nisu uopće ekstremni, ni blizu, ima puno gorih, ali mislim da je spoj tog djeteta, koje ima svoje specifičnosti o kojima se možda ne vodi dovoljno računa i okolnosti odrastanja mogao dovesti do tih zaista ružnih ponašanja. 

Druga je tema nestašluka, neposlušnosti, nezrelog djetinjeg ponašanja (u koje spadaju inaćenje, agresivnost, svadljivost...). E sad tu možemo razgovarati o čistunstvu ili političkoj korektnosti i prikloniti joj se ili je slatko ismijavati, ili možemo biti negdje između. 
Tu opet mislim, da je bitno tko govori, kako govori i kako dijete to prima. 
I kao što se može prenemagati s time da nikad ne bismo rekli djetetu da je zločesto, tako se može prenemagati i s time da se djetetu apsolutno nema što drugo reći nego da je zločesto, jer su sve drugo nespretne, nerazumljive i glupave fraze od tri retka.
Meni roditelji nisu govorili da sam zločesta, ja ne govorim djeci da su zločesta, i to nije nešto s čim se borim, nego mi ta fraza nije ni u peti.

----------


## vertex

I to su sve već i drugi napisali dok sam ja sporo tipkala...

----------


## Anemona

Naravno da je širok raspon između nestašluka i nekog poremečaja. U temi sam mislila na roditelje koji svoju djecu za svaku sitnicu etiketiraju kao zločeste. Znači kao iz onog mojeg primjera: razbio je šalicu - zločest, ne želi spavati - zločest, ne želi u AS - zločest, ne želi na miru sjediti - zločest,... Mislim da takvo stalno etiketiranje stvarno dovodi do toga da se dijete poistovjeti s terminom zločest. Takvih roditelja sam susrela dosta i da, mislim da to nije u redu i da, to me žalosti. I svaki put u takvoj situaciji nastojim ispraviti roditelje i velim nije on zločest, nego bla, bla,... 
Naravno da nije isto ako svojem djetetu u šali ili od milja kažeš ti si moj maleni zloćko, ili nešto slično.

----------


## pomikaki

To je baš ono što me smeta, generalizacija... eh, da, lakše je imati tih par pretinaca.

Samo da dodam, ono s dečkom koji je udario mačku dogodilo se prije nego sam rodila, tako da to spada u fazu kad nisam još razmišljala o politički korektnim terminima u odgoju djece niti sam čitala Juula. Samo mi je bilo žao mačke. Ali mi je ipak nekako u podsvjesti bilo jasno da je beskorisno i neučinkovito izgrditi malca i naljepiti mu dijagnozu.

----------


## Dijana

Ma Anemona, mislim da se u tom pitanju svi slažemo..bzvz je uopće djetetu reći da je zločesto, a pogotovo reći da je zločesto za bezvezarije, to je van pameti. Ali to je jedan dio našeg "folklora".  :Rolling Eyes:  
Mene više brine ta natruha zločestoće koja se da primijetiti kod neke djece, jer ponegdje i to zločesto ponašanje bude jednostavno-prečesto. :/

----------


## icyoh

neću se prepucavati, niti objašnjavati nešto izvučeno iz konteksta (za razliku od većinske struke ovdje, ja se pogubim u predugom elaboriranju).
Zločesto ponašanje postoji, tako se mogu ponašati i djeca i odrasli. Ne sviđa mi se zatvaranje oči pred tim činjenicama. Svatko od nas će drukčije dati do znanja ono što misli iliti drukčije imenovati takvo ponašanje.

Brkamo etiketiranje djeteta koje je nešto "nedužno" jednom zgriješilo (karikiram, bacilo omot od sladoleda na pod) sa stvarno devijantnim ponašanjem (zlostavljanjem životinja).

----------


## Tashunica

mislim da se samo brkaju pojmovi.
netko će neku nepodopštinu nazvati zločestoćom, jer je to dio folklora kako je diana rekla, a netko će to, na prihvatljiv način, nazvati neprihvatljivim ponašanjem ili šta ja znam kako.

----------


## Svimbalo

Icy, Deaedi i lory su rekle dovoljno, I couldn't agree more, pogotovo s icy, te ću ih samo potpisati.

----------


## pomikaki

> Icy, Deaedi i lory su rekle dovoljno, I couldn't agree more, pogotovo s icy, te ću ih samo potpisati.


Icy je (između ostalog - sori na izvlačenju iz konteksta) rekla ovako:


> Zločesto ponašanje postoji, tako se mogu ponašati i djeca i odrasli. Ne sviđa mi se zatvaranje oči pred tim činjenicama. Svatko od nas će drukčije dati do znanja ono što misli iliti drukčije imenovati takvo ponašanje.


S čime se točno slažeš? Ja mogu se složiti s time da zločesto ponašanje postoji. I devijantno, i svakakvo.
To što ja neću djetetu reći da je zločesto ne znači da zatvaram oči. Znači da ne želim gurati to dijete dublje u onaj jad koji ga tjera da se tako ponaša. Jer dijete se nije takvo rodilo, drugi su ga tako oblikovali.

na to se nadovezuje i ovo



> ima zločestih, kako da ne..ima zločestih i zahebanih ljudskih karaktera, meni je drago da neki ovdje iz svojih ružičastih svjetova nisu na takve naletili, a takve persone su jednom bila djeca..ili su se kao leptiri razvili iz čahura, ne znam, prvo su bili prekrasna i dobra djeca, onda su se začahurili pa postali zločeste i pokvarene odrasle jedinke


Ne živim u ružičastom svijetu, bila sam svojevremeno žrtva jednog zbilja zahebanog karaktera, i ta je osoba jednom bila dijete... koje je, kako sam kasnije doznala, bilo žrtva groznog fizičkog i psihičkog nasilja u obitelji...

----------


## pomikaki

Imam jedan primjer blaži primjer roditelja koji imaju dvoje djece, za koje se često lijepe pridjevi poput _hiperaktivni_. Dečki su zbilja živi, stalno u šteti, roditelji svi iznemogli i na granici očaja. Vidi se da oni zapravo vole svoju djecu, i trude se oko njih, vidi se i da dečki nisu zli, ali zbilja je s njima malo teško. Znate oni klinci koji jure naokolo, bore se štapovima koji bi mogli izbiti nekome oko, polijevaju se vodom i rade još sto stvari dok roditelji viču "ne", a djeca ih gledaju i smiju im se u lice, s dozom staha i inata. Pitala sam se jesu li bili takve sreće pa su ih dopali takvi klinci, ili ipak griješe negdje u odgoju.
Nakon što sam rodila, i pročitala nešto literature, ponovo sam sjedila u društvu istih roditelja dok su oko nas divljala njihova (sad već malo veća) djeca, a moje (ne zato što je fino odgojeno nego jer je premalo da ih slijedi) ih je gledalo razrogačenih očiju. Sad sam primjetila jednu stvar: roditelji su vikali ovako: "Ne! Ostavi to! Ne penji se tamo! Kako ste zločesti! Sad ću vas...!" I onda se majka obrati mojoj curici: "Vidiš ih što rade, kako su zločesti...!"

A možda samo ima teško odgojivu djecu?

----------


## Svimbalo

Podsjetila si me da sam zaboravila potpisati sofke, baš ovaj kvotirani dio.
A slažem se sa svime što je icy rekla. Jednostavno tako. Ako je icy negdje bila kontradiktorna 8kao što mi se čini da insinuiraš), onda je i u toj kontradiktornosti potpisujem.
Mislim da Deaedi reče da nema uvijek volje preispitivati razloge nečijeg zločestog (ili kakvoggod) ponašanja, ako se ono reflektira na njeno dijete ili bilo koju nevinu žrtvu. To je i moj stav. Time ti odgovaram i na zadnji post. Ja se klanjam onima koji imaju snage i volje uvijek biti toliko ne-površni, ali ja nisam ta! Potpisujem i tebe u onom dijelu s toljagom   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

Ne, nisam htjela reći da je icy kontradiktorna, ali površna bi već moglo proći. Znači, vidiš dijete da baca papir u parku, da udara mlađeg brata ili da se sprema zapaliti mačku. I onda što? Dođeš i kažeš "baš si zločest?" ili to samo pomisliš i ideš dalje?

Tako je lakše, ali što kažete što bi bilo _ispravno_ učiniti?




> Potpisujem i tebe u onom dijelu s toljagom


  :Laughing:

----------


## Svimbalo

Svakom primjeru svoja rekacija. Papir u parku je stvarno lako rješiv problem, ovo s mlađim bratom-pa, nadala bih se da je roditelj u blizini kojeg bih upozorila na _neprimjereno iskazivanje ljubomore zbog nedostatka pažnje_, a sa mučenjem već ti rekoh-toljaga   :Wink:  
S tim da papir u parku predstavlja (po meni) nepromišljenost ili neobaviještenost, mlaćenje mlađeg brata mi je baš pravi primjer onoga što ja smatram zločestoćom. Ovo zadnje nije zločesto, to je zlo. Tu po meni nema šanse za razvoj dobre osobe. Ili je vlak prošao već odavno, ili je u pitanju psihički poremećaj. I stvarno je najmanje bitno kako ćemo takvo ponašanje nazvati.

----------


## icyoh

> Ne, nisam htjela reći da je icy kontradiktorna, ali površna bi već moglo proći.


Ako mi imaš nešto reći, možeš mi slobodno reći, neću te ujesti (niti reći da si zločesta)  :Grin:  
Ako sam površna, nek' sam. To što iskreno kažem da mi smeta prenemaganje u smislu da "ja nikad ne bih rekla ništa "zločesto" i osobno bih proanalizirala svako neprihvatljivo ponašanje pojedinca prije nego donesem sud i da, osobno se angažirala u "preodgoju" i davanju pozitivnog primjera baš svakom". 
Meni su to priče za djecu (iliti mlaćenje prazne slame na forumu).

Ako je površno karakterizirati neprihvatljivo ponašanje zločestim, onda nek' sam stoput površna. Barem kažem iskreno što mislim, a ne "pušem u svoj rog".

----------


## Tashunica

pa mislim da je malo onih koji bi došli i nekom djetetu rekli -ti si zločest.
polazim od sebe, ja sigurno ne bih.
ali da bi tako nešto pomislila, bome bi.
ne za dijete koje baci papirić, slučajno prolije sok... ali za ono koje namjerno nešto radi i svjesno je da to nije ok, itekako.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ne, nisam htjela reći da je icy kontradiktorna, ali površna bi već moglo proći. Znači, vidiš dijete da baca papir u parku, da udara mlađeg brata ili da se sprema zapaliti mačku. I onda što? Dođeš i kažeš "baš si zločest?" ili to samo pomisliš i ideš dalje?
> 
> Tako je lakše, ali što kažete što bi bilo _ispravno_ učiniti?


Ja ću ti odgovoriti, makar nisi mene pitala:

Pa ako baca papir u parku - neću reagirati. To mi nije zločesto, nego neodgojeno. Pomisliti ću: Koje neodgojeno dijete.

Ako udara mlađeg brata - ako je negdje u blizi odrasla osoba za koju pretpostavljam da im je roditelj (valjda ako znam da udara brata, onda ih valjda i poznajem), uopće me to neće zanimati.

Ako se sprema zapaliti mačku- pa vjerojatno bi u afektu reagirala i ne znam kaj bi povikala. I ne bi mislila da je dijete zločesto, nego psihički bolesno. Ako bi se radilo o hrpici starijie djece, npr. 13,14 g, nazvala bi policiju. Jer nikada ne znaš, možda se ne bi zaustavili samo na mački. Možda pretjerujem, ali ja se bojim djeteta (bilo mlađeg ili starijeg) koje bi to moglo učiniti.

U ove 3 situacije nisam naišla na opis djeteta koje bi nazvala zločestim. Po meni je zločesto dijete: koje namjerno gurne ili udari tuđe dijete kako bi npr.: bilo prvo na toboganu, uzelo mjesto na ljuljački i sl. Pri tome, opet napominjem, to bi primjenila za djecu od 5-6g nadalje. Nitko ne govori da su dvogodišnjaci zločesti, a tu ima hrpa postova baš sa djecom u toj dobi. Za tu je dob normalno da su takvi.

----------


## Tashunica

> smeta prenemaganje u smislu da "ja nikad ne bih rekla ništa "zločesto"


a ovo moram potpisati.

----------


## Svimbalo

Da, mijenjam iskaz pod utjecajem Tashinog posta, roditeljima ovo dvoje djece od kojih starije tuče mlađe samo bih iznijela činjenicu "stariji tuče mlađeg", bez da bih rekla kako je to zločesto, ili se, jelte, (ovaj jelte pokupih od Kaae, utjecaj ovog foruma seže dalekooo   :Grin:  ) zaplela u tonu korektnih izraza kojima bih ustvari rekla isto.

----------


## icyoh

> pa mislim da je malo onih koji bi došli i nekom djetetu rekli -ti si zločest.
> polazim od sebe, ja sigurno ne bih.
> ali da bi tako nešto pomislila, bome bi.
> ne za dijete koje baci papirić, slučajno prolije sok... ali za ono koje namjerno nešto radi i svjesno je da to nije ok, itekako.



X
I komentirala bih MM kako je to dijete "zločesto". I njegovim roditeljima. A ne da bih se unijela djetetu u lice i rekla "fuj zločest si".
Osim u slučaju da vidim zlostavljanje. Ni onda ne bih rekla "zločest si", jer bi mi to bilo podcjenjivanje situacije - koja je puno gora od "obične zločestoće".
To sam htjela reći, ali tko će uvijek sve lijepo objasniti.

----------


## icyoh

I da,   :Naklon:   elokventnijima od mene.

----------


## pomikaki

> U ove 3 situacije nisam naišla na opis djeteta koje bi nazvala zločestim. Po meni je zločesto dijete: koje namjerno gurne ili udari tuđe dijete kako bi npr.: bilo prvo na toboganu, uzelo mjesto na ljuljački i sl. Pri tome, opet napominjem, to bi primjenila za djecu od 5-6g nadalje. Nitko ne govori da su dvogodišnjaci zločesti, a tu ima hrpa postova baš sa djecom u toj dobi. Za tu je dob normalno da su takvi.


Dobro, na tvom primjeru, misliš li da je bolje reći "zločest si" ili "nemoj to raditi"?

Po meni nije razlika samo u semantici, nego je bitnija razlika u efektu koji se postiže. Mislim da bi se oko toga mogli složiti?

----------


## Majuška

> Ne mislim na to.
> Nego da kad se obraćate _djetetu_ (ne osobi koja ga čuva i koja je formirana osoba) i vi utječete na njegov razvoj.
> 
> Gospođa iz parka koja se djetetu obratila kako se već obratila povrijedila je dijete.
> Icy će svojim komentarom na dijete koje muči životinje, umjesto da potakne one koji su za njega odgovorni da nešto učine po tom pitanju, dijetetu potvrditi ono što je već čulo puno puta. Ono već ima negativnu sliku o sebi. Drugi su mu je nametnuli, i ono se ponaša u skladu s time. Dodajte i vi svoju kap u to more.
> 
> Lakše je reći da je tuđe dijete zločesto i ponašati se zaštitnički prema svom anđelku, umjesto da se mučite s politički korektnim riječnikom?
> Moje mišljenje je da niste odgovorni samo za svoje dijete, već u manjem postotku i za tuđu djecu s kojom kontaktirate samo povremeno. Budite ljubazni i dobronamjerni, neće vas ubiti.
> 
> ...



*X*

.. a sad čitam dalje

----------


## pomikaki

> I da,    elokventnijima od mene.


nije ti lako, nije ti lako...   :Grin:  




> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> smeta prenemaganje u smislu da "ja nikad ne bih rekla ništa "zločesto"
> 
> 
> a ovo moram potpisati.


jel to mene ide?   :Razz:  
onda se nismo baš razumjele...

----------


## cvijeta73

> Svakom primjeru svoja rekacija. Papir u parku je stvarno lako rješiv problem, ovo s mlađim bratom-pa, nadala bih se da je roditelj u blizini kojeg bih upozorila na _neprimjereno iskazivanje ljubomore zbog nedostatka pažnje_, a sa mučenjem već ti rekoh-toljaga   
> S tim da papir u parku predstavlja (po meni) nepromišljenost ili neobaviještenost, mlaćenje mlađeg brata mi je baš pravi primjer onoga što ja smatram zločestoćom. Ovo zadnje nije zločesto, to je zlo. Tu po meni nema šanse za razvoj dobre osobe. Ili je vlak prošao već odavno, ili je u pitanju psihički poremećaj. I stvarno je najmanje bitno kako ćemo takvo ponašanje nazvati.


ehej, lakše malo svimbalo s tim etiketiranjem   :Grin:  
još nisam srela braću koja se barem jednom nisu potukla. 

ja sam se skroz pogubila u ovoj temi, od kad me nije bilo (par sati).
kad su normalni roditelji u pitanju, nisam mišljenja da je odabir riječi presudan u situaciji kad dijete napravi neku nepodopštinu. pomikaki, ovima tvojima, i da su izbacili riječ zločesto, to ništa ne bi pomoglo, kad ne znaju što bi s njima. čini mi se da su ti oni permisivni.   :Wink:  
to za vlastitu djecu govorim, iako ne koristim spomenuti termin prečesto, nemam ni neku averziju prema njemu. 
u komunikaciji s tuđom djecom (a ja, za razliku od mnogih ovdje prisutnih, bilo je i oko toga polemike   :Grin:  komuniciram s djecom) zadržavam se na rješavanju trenutnog problema, ne idem u dublje analize, ne govorim im da su zločesti. dakle, ono - prestanite odmah, to da više niste napravili i sl. 

a kad je riječ o ovim sasvim malenima, najmanje od svega analiziram tko je nešto napravio namjerno, nenamjerno ili slučajno,  i na tome baziram sud je li zločesto, teško odgojivo, agresivno, neodgojeno i sl. sve su to etikete, možda i gore od izjave jedne bake da je dijete zločesto (što ne opravdavam)

za mene nijedno etiketiranje nije dobro, i uopće ne vidim neku razliku između zločeste i teško odgojive djece. i to što smo pročitali par knjiga o odgoju, ne daje nam pravo za nikakvo etiketiranje ni druge djece, a bome ni njihovih roditelja. 

u našem parku ima brdo djece, meni su svi do jednog nestašni, i djeca. i koji puta zločesti   :Grin:  

prave zlice još nisam imala prilike upoznati (ove koji pale mačke).

----------


## cvijeta73

ok, meni je zadnji post bio onaj citirani od svimbala   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## Majuška

tema je _'on fire' _  :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...


ne ide draga   :Kiss:  
barem ne s moje strane.




> u našem parku ima brdo djece, meni su svi do jednog nestašni, i djeca. i koji puta zločesti


nu, eto izreče i ti tu riječ

----------


## Tashunica

fali mi   :Grin:  na kraju zadnje rečenice   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki, ovima tvojima, i da su izbacili riječ zločesto, to ništa ne bi pomoglo, kad ne znaju što bi s njima. čini mi se da su ti oni permisivni.


ma to je meni jasno da nije stvar samo u toj riječi. Ne znam jesu li permisivni, jure za njima, otimaju štapove iz ruke, bore se na svoj način, ali mislim da je prolem u tom stavu "jao meni što ću s vama kad ste takvi" i u tome što se toj djeci najviše pažnje obrati kad čine nepodopštine, a u ostalo vrijeme (kojega je malo) pokušavaju odahnuti. Ne mogu ih kriviti, jadni ljudi, ali tečaj roditeljstva i promišljanje o tehnici koju koriste dobro bi im došlo.

I to je baš ono što govorim - lakše reći/vikati _zločesti ste - jao meni s vama_ (i slično), a teže pročitati, razmišljati, obratiti pažnju na politički korektne termine - ali rezultati su tu i govore za sebe.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U ove 3 situacije nisam naišla na opis djeteta koje bi nazvala zločestim. Po meni je zločesto dijete: koje namjerno gurne ili udari tuđe dijete kako bi npr.: bilo prvo na toboganu, uzelo mjesto na ljuljački i sl. Pri tome, opet napominjem, to bi primjenila za djecu od 5-6g nadalje. Nitko ne govori da su dvogodišnjaci zločesti, a tu ima hrpa postova baš sa djecom u toj dobi. Za tu je dob normalno da su takvi.
> 
> 
> Dobro, na tvom primjeru, misliš li da je bolje reći "zločest si" ili "nemoj to raditi"?
> 
> Po meni nije razlika samo u semantici, nego je bitnija razlika u efektu koji se postiže. Mislim da bi se oko toga mogli složiti?


Mislim da nisam dosada direktno u facu nekom djetetu rekla da je zločesto: rekla sam: nemoj to raditi, ostavi nas na miru i sl.
No, bez pardona sam sa MM ili nekim drugim u parku normalnim glasom  komentirala: bezobrazno, neodgojeno i sl. 
I ako netko već može druge maltretirati svojim ponašanjem onda i ja mogu reći šta mislim o takvom ponašanju.

A razlika u efektu: sumnjam. Obično su djeca uključena u takve konfliktne situacije totalno izvan svake mogućnosti utjecaja.

----------


## BebaBeba

hmmm a kako okarakterizirati petogodisnjaka - mog necaka, koji cim nema svu paznju svih oko njega usmjerenih na sebe i ako bas sve nije po njegovom postaje bahat, bezobrazan, ruzno odgovara, cak i opsuje? S time da je doslovce preko noci postao takav i to vec traje dobrih godinu dana!
A kad se igra sa svojim malim rodakom (2 god) je uuuuzasno skrt, grub, stalno ga gura i svasta mu govori.
Do prije godinu dana to je dijete bilo olicenje maznosti, pristojnosti, ma bombon!

----------


## icyoh

U principu se mogu složiti sa barem po jednom rečenicom svakog pojedinca   :Grin:  

Pojam "zločest si" mi nije bauk. Štoviše, to mi je više onako, ne znam opisati - "ma joj, vidi moje zločesto dijete šprica mamu vodom...sad će tebe mama svog izljubiti pa si gotov.."

U parku uglavnom ne komuniciram s drugom djecom (u smislu da dođem iznebuha i počnem razgovor).
Ako mi se ponašanje ne svidi, riješit ću to s roditeljem. Ako dotično dijete (tu ne mislim na 17.ogodišnjake) namjerno povrijedi moje dijete (iz pakosti), sigurno neću birati termine kojim ću iznijeti problem njegovim roditeljima. Pa i pod cijenu da (kao Pomikaki) zaključe da sam površna jer sam dijete nazvala "zločestim" jer je udarilo moje, a ne "življim".


Kad se radi o izrazito devijantnom ponašanju (tu prvenstveno mislim na >15, 16god.) onda ću drukčije reagirati. I tu prije svega govorim o zlom, a ne zločestom ponašanju. Doživjela sam susret s takvima, ozlijedili su nešto "moje" i nisam prava osoba da sudim kako bi ih primjereno nazvali i "nagradili".

----------


## BebaBeba

> Kad se radi o izrazito devijantnom ponašanju (tu prvenstveno mislim na >15, 16god.) onda ću drukčije reagirati. I tu prije svega govorim o zlom, a ne zločestom ponašanju. Doživjela sam susret s takvima, ozlijedili su nešto "moje" i nisam prava osoba da sudim kako bi ih primjereno nazvali i "nagradili".


Ista stvar i kod mene... ozlijedili i mene i nesto "moje". Za mene iskreno vise-manje, ali to sta su napravili necem/nekom sto smatram mojim i sto iskreno volim... e to mi je nesto najgore, pa makar pocinitelj toga bio neko tko je prakticki jos dijete!

----------


## Anci

OMG, pa po kakvim vi to parkovima hodate?   :Grin:  (icy, deaedi)

Netko je gore napisao, cvijeta ili pomikaki- kad se npr. dogodi da mi netko gurne dijete ili se malo dohvate   :Grin:  , bez obzira na političku korektnost, nije mi stvarno ni u peti da kažem: Baš si zločest (ili zločesta   :Grin:  ). Kažem "nemoj to raditi" i gotovo.
Ne ulazim u rasprave niti s djetetom niti s roditeljima oko toga. 

I Svimbalo, da, lakše malo s braćom, tj. sestrama fajtericama   :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

:Grin:  
Ma, mislila sam na zločesto udaranje, ne na dobronamjerno sestrinsko čupanje ili bratsko hrvanje, naravno   :Saint:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ma, mislila sam na zločesto udaranje, ne na dobronamjerno sestrinsko čupanje ili bratsko hrvanje, naravno


svimbalo, nematu ničeg dobronamjernog, vjeruj mi.   :Grin:

----------


## piplica

> Svimbalo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  
> Ma, mislila sam na zločesto udaranje, ne na dobronamjerno sestrinsko čupanje ili bratsko hrvanje, naravno  
> 
> 
> svimbalo, nematu ničeg dobronamjernog, vjeruj mi.




Potpis k´o kuća.   :Aparatic:

----------


## Svimbalo

OK, onda su zločesti   :Grin:  
A što vam ja tu mogu   :Saint:  
Moje dijete zadnjih dana tuče, štipa i cipelari gipsom mamu po zubima, ali nije zločesto   :Grin:   (osim zato što nema ni dvije godine, i zato jer mu čak i ova njegova nerazumna majka razumije frustraciju i dosadu).

----------


## vissnja

E sad, po cenu da će mi neko reći da se prenemažem, ali ja zaista nikada nisam pomislila (od kad imam dete, tj. od kad se javila želja za detetom pa sam ušla u tu priču) da je neko dete zločesto, bezobrazno, niti sam u razgovoru sa MMom ili nekim bliskim komentarisala da je neko bezobrazan. Uglavnom kad se sretnem sa decom koja se tako ponašaju (npr. dečak od nekih 5-6 godina koji uporno pokušava da pregazi moje dete na toboganu, MMov nećak koji otima, viče, psuje, pljuje roditelje i sve druge, devojčica u dvorištu koja kamenjem gađa mačke...) bude mi ih jako, jako žao i ne mogu da prestanem da se pitam šta je to toliko isfrustriralo jednog 5-6 godišnjaka da se tako ponaša.... Kad se sretnem sa nekim takvim detetom u parku, koje se baš upadljivo nasilno ponaša obično odmah pogledom tražim roditelja ili nekog ko ga čuva, i obično vidim nezainteresovane roditelje koji sms-aju ili nešto slično, a jednom čak i babu koja je ubrala prut i preti sa klupe. I ni na kraj pameti mi onda nije da nešto komentarišem, prevaspitavam ili objašnjavam jer mi se nekako čini da tu nema mnogo pomoći. I stvarno nikad o detetu nisam pomislila nešto ružno, samo mi ga bude jako žao.

----------


## Loryblue

> Netko je gore napisao, cvijeta ili pomikaki- *kad se npr. dogodi da mi netko gurne dijete ili se malo dohvate   , bez obzira na političku korektnost, nije mi stvarno ni u peti da kažem: Baš si zločest (ili zločesta   ). Kažem "nemoj to raditi" i gotovo.*
> Ne ulazim u rasprave niti s djetetom niti s roditeljima oko toga.


ja sam definitivno nula od političara i osobe koja rabi političku korektnost kad vidim da mi je dite upalo u tuđe "ralje".  :Grin:  

kod mene nema "joj dušo kako se ti ružno ponašaš"...."joj dušo nemoj to radit".... a nema bome ni "joj dušice šta si ti zločest"......kad mi netko namjerno udre, gura, maltretira L. 
ja dreknem pa kome milo. i to odma "aloooo jesi ti normalan! šta ti je! oćeš je ubit/oćeš da padne i razbije se/aj nek te vidim još jedan put....." 
kakvo tepanje o zloćestoći i ružnom ili neprimjerenom ponašanju. dođe mi odma vratom okrenit.
naravno kad su u pitanju dica starija od moje L.
kod manje dice to mogu i tolerirat pa objašnjavam L. kako se radi o malom ditetu koje je nije namjerno udrilo/gurnilo/rasplakalo...jer se "bore za svoje mjesto pod suncem", ali kod starije neću.
pa nisam ja svoje dite našla na cesti da mozgam koji su razlozi doveli do toga da neko dite ima poriv iz čista mira udrit moje dite, onako jer mu je dosadno i u prolazu. zaboli me koji su razlozi takvog ponašanja.
a još manje mi pada na pamet sist s mamom ili tatom tog diteta i radit parkovsko/uličnu psihoanalizu njihovog odgoja.

i da, ja sam isto od onih koji komentiraju "isuse divljega li diteta"....

----------


## koksy

Osjetim poriv, onaj majcinski "tigar" poriv da zastitim svoje dijete kad mu netko od obitelji kaze da je zlocest. Ponekad dreknem, ponekad presutim, ovisi kolko je malac to dozivio.
Klincima u parku, dakle vecima, koji naguravaju moje dijete jer je mali, pridem i kazem "nemoj to raditi, on je malen i moras ga paziti a ne gurati" Dal su roditelji u blizini ili ne, ne zanima me, ja svoje rijesavam sa "pociniteljem".
Neki dan pricam s frendicom a njena mala me uporno udara nogom, ja joj uporno govorim (istim tonom kakvim se obracam svom djetetu) da me ne smije udarati jer me to boli, jer to nije lijepo i sl.  A ona ne odustaje, udara me i zabavlja ju to. I onda sam pomislila 1. kako ja, kao majka, nebi nikad to dopustila svom djetetu bez da ista kazem, kao sto je ta moja frendica napravila i 2. da je dijete neodgojeno i da to seze puno dublje tj. ocito je da dijete ne zna na koji bi drugi nacin privuklo paznju.
Nisam pomislila da je tesko odgojivo, samo neodgojeno. Ne zlocesto.

----------


## Anci

Nekako mi se čini da se provlači da ako nisam rekla nekom djetetu da je zločest ili neodgojen ili štoveć.. da nisam stala u njegovu obranu  :? 

Ne znam... ne događa nam se često da se netko tuče vani. Zato pitam po kakvim vi to parkovima hodate   :Grin:  

Ono što se dogodi je plač oko neke lopatice, meni normalno, ne uzrujamav se. 
Jednom je dječak od nekih 7 godina gurnuo moje mlađe dijete. Ja sam ja primila, i njemu rekla da to ne radi više, da je ona mala, da je može jako ozlijedit i nek prestane.
I mali je stvarno prestao.

I kad sem oja djeca međusobno dohvate, ja ne ulijećem s epitetima, posebno ne kažem: e jeste neodgojene   :Grin:  , ali učim ih kako da se postave "ne, nemoj mi to raditi".

Meni to da kažem: "e jesi neodgojen ne rješava ništa". Samo sam udijelila epitet nekom djetetu. A kad mu onako strogo ozbiljno kažem da ne dozvoljavam neko ponašanje, onda je jasno da ja nedam da se netko prema mom djetetu tako ponaša.
I djeca slušaju nas, uče iz našeg ponašanja. I vidim da se sasvim dobro snalaze u takvim situacijama. Ok, starija. Mala je još mala.   :Smile:

----------


## flower

ja sam uvijek pristojna, stvarno ne vidim razlog da na grubost djeteta ulecem gruboscu rijeci, niti odraslima - nekako se situacija najbolje i najmirnije rijesi ako ja ne potenciram agresivnost, uvijek upali...cak i kod onih "delikvenata" u parku, kad ih se lijepo zamoli i objasni oni uvijek poslusaju. mislim da je tu u  pitanju i malo sokiranja - iznenadjenja, kad im kazes-molim, nemoj, boli ju, smeta nas...oni su toliko iznenadjeni da jednostavno moraju poslusati.

----------


## maria71

današnja scena u vrtiću moj marko stoji i izlazi jedna rabijatna curica i gurne ga, namjerno

pita mene marko jesam ja kriv?

ja , naravno da nisi, ničim nisi izazvao takvo ponašanje

madmoazel mi se belji dok kopa po ormariću, ja ništa, marku se isto belji, viče mali, mali posranko, popišanko, glupane itd 

marko opet , pita, a što da radim, sad smo skupa u grupi ?

ja, pa izbjegavaj je, a ako dođe do ozbijlnije situacije, reci teti ,malo vas je u grupi pa se sve vidi

da mislim da je ta mala zla, ali to ne govorim  jer nema svrhe , a to nije prva ovakva situacija  sa dotičnom
sva sreća što na jesen ode u školu ( za marka )

----------


## Deaedi

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Netko je gore napisao, cvijeta ili pomikaki- *kad se npr. dogodi da mi netko gurne dijete ili se malo dohvate   , bez obzira na političku korektnost, nije mi stvarno ni u peti da kažem: Baš si zločest (ili zločesta   ). Kažem "nemoj to raditi" i gotovo.*
> Ne ulazim u rasprave niti s djetetom niti s roditeljima oko toga.
> 
> 
> ja sam definitivno nula od političara i osobe koja rabi političku korektnost kad vidim da mi je dite upalo u tuđe "ralje".  
> 
> ...


Lory, carice   :Laughing:   Skoro ko da si mene opisala. 

Potpis 100%   :Love:  

Kod mene se prvo pojavio sestrinski instinkt, prije 20tak godina, kada sam susjeda (tada cca.8g) zgrabila za vrat i zaurlala: Zgazit ću te ko mrava!, kada je mog brata (tada cca. 6g) pogodio s kamenom. 
Rezultat je bio zahlađenje dotad dobrosusjedskih odnosa.   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

kad netko u parku maltretira moje dijete (a to je rijetko, mi idemo u fini park  :Grin:  ), ne gubim vrijeme na karakterizaciju djeteta i na epitete, nego mu lijepo naredim da mi pusti potomka na miru. a kasnije komentiram, i nisam previše politički korektna  :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Netko je gore napisao, cvijeta ili pomikaki- *kad se npr. dogodi da mi netko gurne dijete ili se malo dohvate   , bez obzira na političku korektnost, nije mi stvarno ni u peti da kažem: Baš si zločest (ili zločesta   ). Kažem "nemoj to raditi" i gotovo.*
> Ne ulazim u rasprave niti s djetetom niti s roditeljima oko toga.
> 
> 
> ja sam definitivno nula od političara i osobe koja rabi političku korektnost kad vidim da mi je dite upalo u tuđe "ralje".  
> 
> ...


ovo kao da je moje   :Wink:  
Taktična i slatkoriječiva nisam nikad, pogotovo kad se radi o mom djetetu.
Odgajam svoje dijete, nemam ni vremena, volje, ni želje preodgajati, analizirati i detaljno karakterizirati tuđu djecu. I pogotovo nemam namjeru pisati na način da se insinuira da sve to navedeno radim.

Odrasla na Trešnjevci i Dubravi, ako nekog zanimaju gdje su (nekad bili) parkići o kojima pričam  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

Večina vas piše o "uličnim borbama u parku" i tuđoj "zločestoj" djeci, a ja sam pitala kako reagirate na nepodopštine svojeg djeteta.

----------


## Deaedi

> Večina vas piše o "uličnim borbama u parku" i tuđoj "zločestoj" djeci, a ja sam pitala kako reagirate na nepodopštine svojeg djeteta.


Nije da se hvalim   :Grin:  , ali moje dijete ne radi nepodopštine o kakvima pričamo. Ne udara drugu djecu, ne izaziva svađe i sukobe. Ne gura drugu djecu, ne uzima im igračke i stvari bez pitanja. Ne divlja.

I nikad nije dobila po guzi, nikad ni na koji način nije bila kažnjena. Nije ni bilo razloga za kaznu. A kada je bila neposlušna prema nama (što bi za neke bio razlog za kaznu, meni nije), riješili smo to razgovorima. I učim je da vrati i da se bori s drugom djecom ako je gnjave ili ugrožavaju. Da se izbori za sebe, ali da nikad prva ne počinje sukob.

I da, mislim da pristojno ponašanje nije stvar karaktera ili genetike, nego primarno kućnog odgoja.

----------


## Peterlin

Ja napisala već gore da sam ih upozoravala što ne treba činiti jer to je zločesto.

Za cirkuse u parku (u vrtićkoj dobi) nekoliko puta sam ih pokupila. Najgorja noćna mora bila im je rečenica "Mi sad idemo doma!" koja se koristila nakon 2-3 opomene, ako ne bi poslušali i prestali sa zločestim ponašanjem. Razlozi - otimanje tuđih igračaka, posipanje pijeskom, tučnjava, rušenje tuđih kula u pijesku i sl. 

Sve je fino klapalo kad smo bili dvoje, mm i ja... ili ako je bio jedan odrasli + jedno dijete. To klinci brzo shvate - ako žele ostati u parku, moraju se ponašati prihvatljivo. Ono što mi je išlo na živce je činjenica da sam nekoliko puta silom prilika kaznila oba svoja sina, a zgriješio je samo jedan (nisam mogla drugog ostaviti u parku, iako je bio dobar) pa smo smišljali metode kompenzacije tipa "doma možeš dobiti tatin alat za igranje, a tvoj brat ne može" ali to je uvijek bilo jadno i teško mi je padalo. Srećom, brzo su pohvatali i nije bilo puno takvih dvojbenih situacija.

Tuđa djeca - ako bi netko drugi bacao pijesak na moje klince, ja bih rekla "nemoj to raditi" i ogledala se za odraslim u pratnji. Ali najčešće smo se odmaknuli na drugu stranu igrališta. No, moji su to brzo prerasli... Ali i danas ponekad  upozorim dječurliju oko zgrade u stilu "Pa nemojte trgati mlado drveće" i slično. Čovjek treba dobro paziti da ne izazove kontraefekt... Nije bitan samo čin, nego i način... Obično kažem - da je to tvoje drvo, da li bi ti bilo drago da ga drugi trgaju? Pa nemoj onda ni ti!

----------


## vertex

Druga djeca definitivno reagiraju na normalan ton i ozbiljno upozorenje. Točno kako kaže flower, budu malo iznenađeni što im se pristupa kao velikima i obično brzo poslušaju, a često žele nastavit druženje na ugodniji način, ili se upuste u priču s onim tko ih je opomenuo. Neka djeca ne reagiraju uopće, nego nastavljaju sa grubostima ili čime već, i u tom slučaju to rješavam s roditeljima. Vikat djeci po parku ovako kako viče lory i istomišljenici smatram primitivnim, roditelje koji tako odgajaju svoje prinčeve i princeze smatram teškim pilanama i zaoiblazim ih u širokom luku. Ne i njihovu djecu, jer djeca ko djeca, sva zaslužuju jednaku šansu.
Uopće nemam osobite zaštitničke porive kad se radi o mojoj djeci u odnosu s drugom djecom, vodit ću računa da moji budu korektni, stat ću u njihovu obranu kad treba, a gotovo svaka situacija sukoba se može rješavat tako da taj način rješavanja služi na korist obje strane.
Za to ne trebaju nikakve supermoći ni sladunjava politička korektnost, za to treba malo srca, pameti i volje. Pa ko ima - ima.

----------


## Loryblue

> Večina vas piše o "uličnim borbama u parku" i tuđoj "zločestoj" djeci, *a ja sam pitala kako reagirate na nepodopštine svojeg djeteta*.


pa kad te zanima  :Grin:   ni tu nisam uvik politički korektna. dreknem i na nju iako ona nije dite koje će se tući, gurat.....(iako bi ja iskreno volila da zna koji put pokazat zube, a ne mi odmah doletit cmoljeći jer ju je mate, stipe, jure gurnio....).
ako vidim da u žaru igre uzme npr. kamen koji bi joj se iz ruke mogao preselit u vis, pa nekome na glavu i njoj dreknem je li normalna i di je krenila s tim kamenom. jer mi ne bi bilo drago da potegne nekoga u glavu (ma šta drago, poludila bi).

šta se tiče nepodopština - zavisi kakve su i sukladno tome ide i moja reakcija: one dječje i bezopasne najčešće ostanu bez reakcije ili blago upozorim. ako su takve da mogu nekoga ozlijedit ili nekome nanit štetu tu odmah reagiram. nije moje dite pod staklenim zvonom niti zakonom zaštićeno pa da joj se ništa ne smije kazat.
isto tako očekujem od nekog roditelja ako prije mene vidi dolazak opasnosti od strane mog diteta da reagira, da je upozori ili da meni kaže.

nisam baš tip koji će ići okolo svađat se s roditeljima jer su se dica počupala ili svadila oko igračke. dica se svade i za 5 minuta je mir i tišina uz grljenje i ljubljenje, a roditelji se svade na pasja kola.
dječje prepirke ne rješavam s roditeljima, a još manje bi se radi toga s njima svađala.
ali ako vidim da su ozbiljne stvari u pitanju e tu tolerancija prestaje. pogotovo ako vidim da mama ili tata ne reagiraju na "nepodopštine (da ne kažem neko drugo ime) svoje dice.

meni je nenormalno da roditelj može stajat uz svoje dite i gledat (ili laprdat u parku) kako ono tuče drugu dicu i ne reagirat niti jednom jedinom riči. e tu mi dođe odmah takvom roditelji prisvirit dvi priko tikvetine.

----------


## Deaedi

> . Vikat djeci po parku ovako kako viče lory i istomišljenici smatram *primitivnim*, roditelje koji tako odgajaju svoje prinčeve i princeze smatram teškim pilanama i zaoiblazim ih u širokom luku. Ne i njihovu djecu, jer djeca ko djeca, sva zaslužuju jednaku šansu..


Drago mi je ako imam primitive instinkte u obrani svog djeteta. Bilo bi mi žao da sam ih izgubila i da su mi tuđa i moja djeca jednaka. I da, ja odgajam princezu. Ako nije moja princeza, a čija će biti. 
Nisam je rodila da je netko maltretira, a da je ja ne branim. Žalosno mi je kada vidim da će neki roditelji prije stati u obranu tuđeg djeteta nego svojeg.
I ima djece koju zaobilazim u širokom luku. Baš zato da bi incidente svela na minimum.

----------


## vissnja

> Druga djeca definitivno reagiraju na normalan ton i ozbiljno upozorenje. Točno kako kaže flower, budu malo iznenađeni što im se pristupa kao velikima i obično brzo poslušaju, a često žele nastavit druženje na ugodniji način, ili se upuste u priču s onim tko ih je opomenuo. Neka djeca ne reagiraju uopće, nego nastavljaju sa grubostima ili čime već, i u tom slučaju to rješavam s roditeljima. Vikat djeci po parku ovako kako viče lory i istomišljenici smatram primitivnim, roditelje koji tako odgajaju svoje prinčeve i princeze smatram teškim pilanama i zaoiblazim ih u širokom luku. Ne i njihovu djecu, jer djeca ko djeca, sva zaslužuju jednaku šansu.
> Uopće nemam osobite zaštitničke porive kad se radi o mojoj djeci u odnosu s drugom djecom, vodit ću računa da moji budu korektni, stat ću u njihovu obranu kad treba, a gotovo svaka situacija sukoba se može rješavat tako da taj način rješavanja služi na korist obje strane.
> Za to ne trebaju nikakve supermoći ni sladunjava politička korektnost, za to treba malo srca, pameti i volje. Pa ko ima - ima.


Potpisujem u celosti.

Nije mi nikad bilo jasno to etiketiranje bilo koga. Kada me neko nagazi u tramvaju, na poslu, u familiji, nikad nisam rekla ti si bezobrazan ili ovakav ili onakav. Uglavnom kažem: Molim te da se ne ponašaš tako prema meni, i odraslima i deci. I ne osećam se pozvanom niti mi je to lepo da nekome prišivam epitete.

----------


## Svimbalo

Joj, joj, vertex, kako meni rekoše: lakše s tim etiketiranjem, tako i ja tebi. OK; ti smatraš, to je ta famozna konstrukcija "moje mišljenje", koje je lijepi štit, ali...
Potpisujem Deaedi.

----------


## vertex

Deaedi, očito smo bitno različite. I živimo u bitno različitom svijetu. Ti i tvoje dijete, valjda, u nekom groznom svijetu punom strane djece koja je žele maltretirati, a ja i moja djeca u svijetu stvarnih ili potencijalnih prijatelja s kojima se ponekad dogodi svađa.
Ili, kako je to Anci rekla manje nabrušeno (jer ja sam u nekoj emotivnoj fazi života): A u kakve to parkove vi idete?

----------


## ninet

Ja ne odgajam princeve iako su i najbolji i najljepsi i najpametniji i tako ih etiketiram   :Grin:  No moraju se znati sami nauciti nositi s konfliktima, a bojim se da nece, ako nad njima lebdi mama - vila koja "ishka" male zmajeve i tjera ih carobnim stapom daleko od princeva. Ili ih pak zaobilazi u sirokom luku. 
A naucice nositi se s konfliktima upravo onako kako je vertex napisala....kad vide mene i sta ja radim. Ako me vide da etiketiram i urlam, pitanje je dana kad ce to isto uraditi i oni....pa dobiti po nosu ili nedajboze cemu drugom. Jer tudje "zlocesto" dijete nece napasti neciju mamu, ali necijeg princa ostavljenog nasamo, itekako hoce.

A kad oni sami rade stvari koje ne prihvatam to im lijepo i kazem....nekad i ne tako lijepo "Grozno me nervira to sto radis", pa brojim, pa kaznim, pa zaprijetim, pa dignem nos...pa saljem kuci ili u drugu sobu na hladjenje.

Ali ne govorim "ovakav si i onakav si" jer su, kako sam vec rekla, najbolji, najljepsi i najpametniji.
 :Grin:

----------


## vertex

> Joj, joj, vertex, kako meni rekoše: lakše s tim etiketiranjem, tako i ja tebi. OK; ti smatraš, to je ta famozna konstrukcija "moje mišljenje", koje je lijepi štit, ali...
> Potpisujem Deaedi.


A ne, meni je savim jasno da je ovaj post bio neugodan. Priuštila sam si nekoliko takvih postova u životu i nadam se da se ne skrivam iza fraze "to je moje mišljenje". Uostalom, jesmo li ismijali političku korektnost ili nismo? Ja za djecu imam puno volje i živaca, svoju i tuđu. Ali kako sam u biti lako zapaljiva, po prirodi svađalica koja se donekle korigirala, a izraz "prenemaganje" povezan s mojom osobom mi izuzetno diže živce, tako sam si priuštila predah od autocenzure, jer ovdje smo samo odrasli.

----------


## icyoh

Moj L ima 18mj i premali je za usporedbu s drugima.
Ima faze griženja, bacanja stvari, čupanja, no niti jedan jedini put nismo bili u neugodnoj situaciji u parku jer sam stalno iza njega. 
Isto kao što ni pod kojim uvjetima neću dozvoliti da njega netko maltretira, tako niti ne dam da on grize druge dok ja stojim sa strane, bedasto se cerekam i ponavljam "ma to je faza griženja".

Štoviše, takvo ponašanje roditelja mi je neprihvatljivo. U biti, ako drugi nema potrebe obraniti svoje potomstvo, to nije moja briga. Ja imam i branim ga.





> A u kakve to parkove vi idete?


Očito u onaj u kojem ne teče med i mlijeko i djeca se ne ponašaju "po knjizi". A mame nemaju namjeru proanalizirati svu tuđu djecu i ne barataju pojmovima iz priručnika za "odgoj".

----------


## vertex

A ima ovdje netko tko ne bi obranio svoje dijete i to je napisao? Netko tko ide u parkić u kojem teče samo med i mlijeko? Netko tko sa smješkom komentira fazu griženja i pušta da mu dijete grize druge? Tko, tko? Kako mi je to promaklo, površno čitam, valjda...

----------


## Deaedi

Ja sam bez pardona svoj curi rekla: _Nemoj se igrati sa x i y jer su zločesti. Mama, meni su x i y kao Kruela iz 101 dalmatinca i zločesta vila iz Trnoružice._ To je njen nivo razumijevanja zločesto-dobro.

Ona ne razumije konstrukcije: emotivno zahtjevni, nesretno dijete, ekstremno živahni, roditelji sa problemima i sl. Ona samo razumije da ju je neko dijete bezrazložno maltretiralo. I da ju je mama zaštitila.

Jer, imali smo nekoliko incidenata gdje roditelji te djece nisu uopće reagirali. A mi ne dolazimo u park da se igramo psihologa obiteljima sa poteškoćama, nego da se igramo.

----------


## ninet

Mislim da ovdje nema niti jedna mama koja ne brani svoju djecu. Samo neke ih brane tako sto ih maknu od predatora (ha ha morala sam), neke predatoru jos usput i kazu da je predator, a neke pregovaraju sto sa predatorima, sto sa roditeljima im.....  :Grin:

----------


## vissnja

icyoh a zašto ti misliš da druge mame ne brane svoju decu samo zato što ne viču na tuđu i ne dele im epitete? Ja sasvim fino odbranim svoje dete čak i bez podizanja glasa, a ponekad isto tako i drugu decu branim od nje.

----------


## Anemona

> Moj L ima 18mj i premali je za usporedbu s drugima.
> Ima faze griženja, bacanja stvari, čupanja, no niti jedan jedini put nismo bili u neugodnoj situaciji u parku jer sam stalno iza njega. 
> Isto kao što ni pod kojim uvjetima neću dozvoliti da njega netko maltretira, tako niti ne dam da on grize druge dok ja stojim sa strane, bedasto se cerekam i ponavljam "ma to je faza griženja".
> 
> Štoviše, takvo ponašanje roditelja mi je neprihvatljivo. U biti, ako drugi nema potrebe obraniti svoje potomstvo, to nije moja briga. Ja imam i branim ga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da se nadovežem. *Zašto misliš, ako ja ne baratam pojmom "zločesto" da ja svoje dijete u parku ne branim od eventualnih nasilnika?* Branim ga itekako, ali ne vičem drugom djetetu: Ti mali zločesti crve, zašto guraš moje dijete!   :Rolling Eyes:  Ako mi se ne sviđa ponašanje drugog djeteta prema mojem jasno i glasno kažem. Stani, ne želim da ga guraš,... Prestani ga gurati, ... Isto tako svom djetetu ne vičem da je zločesto i ne komentiram s drugima kako je zločest, nego neprimjereno ponašanje zaustavim / spriječim,...
I zašto misliš da se u našem parku djeca ponašaju po knjizi, ili da ja dođem i baratam pojmovima iz priručnika?
Ne znam zašto se automatski smatra da nema neke umjerene sredine, nego ili sumanuto vičem: *Ti zločesti crve*, ili kenjam:* Ti mali slatki dečkiću s zabrinjavajućom promjenom u ponašanju koja eventualno nagovješta potrebu za posjetom psihijatru, nemoj gurati moje dijete.* 
Da bi postigla cilj i obranila svoje dijete ili drugu djecu od mojeg djeteta, ne trebam biti bezobrazna i vrijeđati eventualnog "nasilnika", lijepa riječ otvara sva vrata.

----------


## Anemona

Dok sam ja pisala, več se pojavilo nekoliko odgovora. A jesam brza.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tashunica

mislim da smo još na prošloj stranici zaključili da baš i nema mama koje nekom djetetu viču -mali zločesti crve.
ako je koja mama napisala da to govori, molim da mi se citira taj post, vjerojatno mi je promakao.

----------


## Loryblue

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> . Vikat djeci po parku ovako kako viče lory i istomišljenici smatram *primitivnim*, roditelje koji tako odgajaju svoje prinčeve i princeze smatram *teškim pilanama* i zaoiblazim ih u širokom luku. Ne i njihovu djecu, jer djeca ko djeca, sva zaslužuju jednaku šansu..
> 
> 
> *Drago mi je ako imam primitive instinkte u obrani svog djeteta*. Bilo bi mi žao da sam ih izgubila i da su mi tuđa i moja djeca jednaka. I da, ja odgajam princezu. Ako nije moja princeza, a čija će biti. 
> Nisam je rodila da je netko maltretira, a da je ja ne branim. *Žalosno mi je kada vidim da će neki roditelji prije stati u obranu tuđeg djeteta nego svojeg.*


vidiš, meni je primitivno da ne reagiram na tuđu ugrozu mog diteta. i vičem. a šta bi tribala - doć i pomoć tom ditetu pa da zajedno pokažemo mom ditetu kako je svit surov i zajedno je maltretirat. glupost na kub.
a bome neću ni sidit i čekat ne bi li se neka revna mama digla do svog diteta i lipo mu, potiho i s puno tepanja objasnila kako nije lipo maltretirat drugu dicu. a jok, to kod mene nema.

primitivno ili ne, ja sam kobac koji bdije nad svojim ditetom, a hoće li moja reakcija izazvat traume iz djetinjstva kod nekog diteta koje je udrilo moje - ma zaboli me. najbolje da pustim da moje ima traume jer bi u protivnom neka mama mogla mene okarakterizirat kao primitivku.

i najbolje da ja svom ditetu idem objašnjavat kako je taj netko tko ju je udrio/gurnio/opsovao odgajan u neprihvatljivim uvjetima, problematičnoj obitelji, zanemarivan, željan pažnje.....šta li već, pa eto takvo ponašanje ima duboke posljedice. i priopručit svom ditetu neka drugi put okrene i drugi obraz za primit pljusku. a jok, ni toga nema kod mene.

----------


## icyoh

> Ja sam bez pardona svoj curi rekla: _Nemoj se igrati sa x i y jer su zločesti. Mama, meni su x i y kao Kruela iz 101 dalmatinca i zločesta vila iz Trnoružice._ To je njen nivo razumijevanja zločesto-dobro.
> 
> Ona ne razumije konstrukcije: emotivno zahtjevni, nesretno dijete, ekstremno živahni, roditelji sa problemima i sl. Ona samo razumije da ju je neko dijete bezrazložno maltretiralo. I da ju je mama zaštitila.
> 
> Jer, imali smo nekoliko incidenata gdje roditelji te djece nisu uopće reagirali. A mi ne dolazimo u park da se igramo psihologa obiteljima sa poteškoćama, nego da se igramo.



X
isto ovako.

Nemam veće dijete pa ne govorim iz iskustva, no samo maknuti svoje dijete od djeteta xy koje ga maltretira bez ikakvog komentara roditeljima, upozorenja svom sinu da izbjegava to dijete i sl. mi je,   :/ 
I to ne smatram "obranom", više "nastojanjem da se ne dođe u konflikt nauštrb vlastitog djeteta"


[/quote]

----------


## Loryblue

> Isto kao što ni pod kojim uvjetima neću dozvoliti da njega netko maltretira, tako niti ne dam da on grize druge dok ja stojim sa strane, bedasto se cerekam i ponavljam "ma to je faza griženja".
> 
> Štoviše, *takvo ponašanje roditelja mi je neprihvatljivo*. U biti, *ako drugi nema potrebe obraniti svoje potomstvo, to nije moja briga. Ja imam i branim ga*.


X

isto ko što je meni moje dite najvažnije na svitu tako je i nekom drugom roditelju njegovo. i ako ja ne dozvoljavam drugom ditetu da maltretira moje sigurno neću ni svom dozvolit da maltretira drugo. jer je i to drugo dite izašlo iz istog mista odakle i moje. i jednako je vrijedno.
ali kad triba dreknem.
moj temperament nije pregovarački......ali očito je primitivan  :Grin:

----------


## vissnja

> i najbolje da ja svom ditetu idem objašnjavat kako je taj netko tko ju je udrio/gurnio/opsovao odgajan u neprihvatljivim uvjetima, problematičnoj obitelji, zanemarivan, željan pažnje.....šta li već, pa eto takvo ponašanje ima duboke posljedice. i priopručit svom ditetu neka drugi put okrene i drugi obraz za primit pljusku. a jok, ni toga nema kod mene.


Ja i dalje ne razumem zašto detetu ne bi objasnila da neko drugo dete nema baš idealne uslove odrastanja (ili nešto slično, jezikom koji bi dete razumelo) pa se zbog toga ponaša tako i tako? Meni je to OK, ja želim da moje dete ima razumevanja za druge i njiohve probleme. Naročito zato što u 99% slučajeva to dete zaista nije krivo za svoje ponašanje, već je to roditelj.
A to ne znači da treba da okrene drugi obraz, da trpi nasilje ili bilo šta slično. I to isto objašnjavam svom detetu, da zahteva da ga se ne maltretira, da se makne... Ali i dalje mislim da je krajnje nepotrebno reći detetu: on je zločest, bezobrazan... (onda mu isto tako mogu reći i on je budala). Mislim da detetu treba objasniti da svako ponašanje ima uzroke (i posledice) i da nije sve crno/belo i nisu svi samo najbolji ili najgori a između nema ništa.

----------


## icyoh

> Da se nadovežem. *Zašto misliš, ako ja ne baratam pojmom "zločesto" da ja svoje dijete u parku ne branim od eventualnih nasilnika?* Branim ga itekako, ali ne vičem drugom djetetu: Ti mali zločesti crve, zašto guraš moje dijete!   Ako mi se ne sviđa ponašanje drugog djeteta prema mojem jasno i glasno kažem. Stani, ne želim da ga guraš,... Prestani ga gurati, ... Isto tako svom djetetu ne vičem da je zločesto i ne komentiram s drugima kako je zločest, nego neprimjereno ponašanje zaustavim / spriječim,...
> I zašto misliš da se u našem parku djeca ponašaju po knjizi, ili da ja dođem i baratam pojmovima iz priručnika?
> Ne znam zašto se automatski smatra da nema neke umjerene sredine, nego ili sumanuto vičem: *Ti zločesti crve*, ili kenjam:* Ti mali slatki dečkiću s zabrinjavajućom promjenom u ponašanju koja eventualno nagovješta potrebu za posjetom psihijatru, nemoj gurati moje dijete.* 
> Da bi postigla cilj i obranila svoje dijete ili drugu djecu od mojeg djeteta, ne trebam biti bezobrazna i vrijeđati eventualnog "nasilnika", lijepa riječ otvara sva vrata.


Post nema veze s vezom.
Prvenstveno, ne poznajem te i otkud da znam / mislim da li ti braniš svoje dijete ili ne?
Vikanje "zli crve.." mi se nije još desilo, niti ga je itko spomenuo. Čemu napuhavanje?   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ono što mi je sf je da imam feeling da se prenaglašava "lijepa riječ vrata otvara" / politička korektnost.
Nisam politički korektna i ne rabim lijepe riječe ako netko maltretira moje dijete, a roditelj ne reagira.
Ispade maltene sramota i primitivno i površno reći djetetu da ne maltretira tvoje, obratit se njegovim roditeljima i upozorit dijete da mu se ne približava. 
A grijeh je uopće pomisliti da ima "zločeste" djece.

----------


## icyoh

upozoriti svoje dijete da se ne igra s malim "predatorom", da ne ispada da prijetim naokolo.

----------


## Loryblue

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i najbolje da ja svom ditetu idem objašnjavat kako je taj netko tko ju je udrio/gurnio/opsovao odgajan u neprihvatljivim uvjetima, problematičnoj obitelji, zanemarivan, željan pažnje.....šta li već, pa eto takvo ponašanje ima duboke posljedice. i priopručit svom ditetu neka drugi put okrene i drugi obraz za primit pljusku. a jok, ni toga nema kod mene.
> 
> 
> Ja i dalje ne razumem *zašto* *detetu ne bi objasnila da neko drugo dete nema baš idealne uslove odrastanja* (ili nešto slično, jezikom koji bi dete razumelo) pa se zbog toga ponaša tako i tako? Meni je to OK, ja želim da moje dete ima razumevanja za druge i njiohve probleme.


zato jer moje dite ima malo manje od 5 godina i ne želim je opterećivat (niti dječjim rječnikom) da netko ne živi onako kako ona živi i da nisu svi odagajani ko ona. naučit će kroz život da nije sve idealno. za sada će bit dite u svom dječjem svitu. nije joj portiba (i ne pada mi na pamet) nametat joj tuđe probleme ranog djetinjstva. pa da ona u svojoj maloj glavici pribire po psihoanalizi nekog diteta.

dovoljno mi je vidit da ima sasvim dovoljno empatije za drugu dicu i njihove probleme bez da ja produbljavam pričom i objašnjenjima što je uzrok tim problemima. kad ih ne znam ni ja.

----------


## seni

jako me zanima kako sve ove "politicki nekorektne" osobe funkcioniraju u svojim "odraslim" zivotima, na radnom mjestu, u ducanu, kod lijecnika   :Grin: , sa prijateljima, poznanicima, u siroj familiji....
da li to svi tako vicu, deru se, nervozno reagiraju, istjeruju mak na konac...itd, itd..
i da li im je "normalno", da se svi tako medusobno "caste"?

da li smatraju da su drugi  (kolege na poslu, prodavaci, bankovni sluzbenici, lijecnici...) duzni odnositi se prema njima sa duznim postovanjem.
pa shodno tome pruzaju to postovanje drugima.

ili im je skroz ok, kad se ljecnici deru na njih, kad im prodavaci "politicki nekorektno" daju do znanja du su im kao kupci naporni da im idu na zivce i tako to, pa kolege na poslu koji se ne zamaraju finesama, nego te odmah posalju na neko mjesto...
jer je to tako iskreno i divno i nepatvoreno.

kakav prekrasan svijet istine, nepatvorenosti....crno-bijel, iskonski i neopterecen finesama kao sto su pristojnost, razumjevanje i ostale civilizacijske tekovine.

----------


## Loryblue

> A grijeh je uopće pomisliti da ima "zločeste" djece.


posipam se pepelom jer sam veliki grješnik  :Grin:  
imam stvarno grozne misli.

----------


## Anemona

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i najbolje da ja svom ditetu idem objašnjavat kako je taj netko tko ju je udrio/gurnio/opsovao odgajan u neprihvatljivim uvjetima, problematičnoj obitelji, zanemarivan, željan pažnje.....šta li već, pa eto takvo ponašanje ima duboke posljedice. i priopručit svom ditetu neka drugi put okrene i drugi obraz za primit pljusku. a jok, ni toga nema kod mene.
> 
> 
> Ja i dalje ne razumem zašto detetu ne bi objasnila da neko drugo dete nema baš idealne uslove odrastanja (ili nešto slično, jezikom koji bi dete razumelo) pa se zbog toga ponaša tako i tako? Meni je to OK, ja želim da moje dete ima razumevanja za druge i njiohve probleme. Naročito zato što u 99% slučajeva to dete zaista nije krivo za svoje ponašanje, već je to roditelj.
> A to ne znači da treba da okrene drugi obraz, da trpi nasilje ili bilo šta slično. I to isto objašnjavam svom detetu, da zahteva da ga se ne maltretira, da se makne... Ali i dalje mislim da je krajnje nepotrebno reći detetu: on je zločest, bezobrazan... (onda mu isto tako mogu reći i on je budala). Mislim da detetu treba objasniti da svako ponašanje ima uzroke (i posledice) i da nije sve crno/belo i nisu svi samo najbolji ili najgori a između nema ništa.


Potpisujem!

----------


## vertex

lory, jasno mi je da te zaboli. 
Mislim da i ti, i mnogi ovdje, puno *podcjenjujete* svoju djecu.
Djeca jako dobro mogu shvatiti puno složenije konstrukcije od zločest i dobar.
U početku, kao jako mali, prihvatiti (kao i sve ostalo što uče), a onda sve bolje i bolje shvaćati.
Da druga djeca u ljutnji reagiraju ružno, agresivno, jer još nisu naučili bolje. Naučit će, samo im treba vremena, ako ih odrasli budu učili. Ta ista djeca će se vjerojatno za 5 minuta, kad se smire, s njima lijepo igrati.
Da je nekoj djeci teško i da ih nema tko učiti. Igrajte se skupa ako ide, ako ne ide, makni se. Nitko ne smije nikoga maltretirati.
I da ne nabrajam dalje.
Kako znam da djeca to mogu? Pa, ako me i inspirirala neka knjiga (a knjige smatram vrijednom tekovinom civilizacije), ono zbog čega *znam* da je tako je neposredno iskustvo s mojom djecom. 
E sad, ako se nekome ne da za.ebavat sa svim tim...pa ok. Ja to svakako smatram lošijim izborom.

----------


## icyoh

> jako me zanima kako sve ove "politicki nekorektne" osobe funkcioniraju u svojim "odraslim" zivotima, na radnom mjestu, u ducanu, kod lijecnika  , sa prijateljima, poznanicima, u siroj familiji....
> da li to svi tako vicu, deru se, nervozno reagiraju, istjeruju mak na konac...itd, itd..
> i da li im je "normalno", da se svi tako medusobno "caste"?
> 
> da li smatraju da su drugi  (kolege na poslu, prodavaci, bankovni sluzbenici, lijecnici...) duzni odnositi se prema njima sa duznim postovanjem.
> pa shodno tome pruzaju to postovanje drugima.
> 
> ili im je skroz ok, kad se ljecnici deru na njih, kad im prodavaci "politicki nekorektno" daju do znanja du su im kao kupci naporni da im idu na zivce i tako to, pa kolege na poslu koji se ne zamaraju finesama, nego te odmah posalju na neko mjesto...
> jer je to tako iskreno i divno i nepatvoreno.
> ...


Ja sam uvijek (ne pretjerujem, stvarno uvijek) pristojna i nikad mi se nije desilo da se obratim nekome sa "'alo ti". Isto takvo ponašanje očekujem zauzvrat.  Ako ga ne dobijem, sigurno ni ja neću i dalje cvrkutati. 

Nadalje, ako mi kolega na sastanku baci sladoled u glavu ili me počupa, sigurno ga neću fino pogledati i krenuti u analizu "zašto je on tako postupio, da li ima problema doma pa je nervozan, ili ga žena vara, ili ga je mama tukla i sl."

Seni, brkaš "političku nekorektnost" (pod navodnicima) u ovom primjeru s nekulturnošću.
Sumnjam da bi ti itko tko se ne libi reći "zločest" došao i izderao na tebe, poslao te u onu stvar i sl. (pod uvjetom naravno da mu sekundu ranije nisi zgazila psa, opalila šamar i sl - ovo karikiram, nemojte shvaćati ozbiljno   :Wink:  )

----------


## Deaedi

> da li smatraju da su drugi  (kolege na poslu, prodavaci, bankovni sluzbenici, lijecnici...) duzni odnositi se prema njima sa duznim postovanjem.
> pa shodno tome pruzaju to postovanje drugima..


Da. Odnosim se postovanjem prema onima koji se tako odnose i prema meni. 

Da me kolega gurne niz stepenice (ekvivalentno da jedno dijete gurne drugo na toboganu, jer se ja sa svojim kolegom necu naci na toboganu) sigurno je da ga ne bi rekla: Nema veze, sigurno imas obiteljskih problema.  

Doktori ne vicu na mene. Jel bi trebali?   :Grin:

----------


## jadranka605

nisam čitala sve postove koje ste pričali ali osvrnut ću se na ono da ne postoje zločesta djeca, već zločesti roditelji....

Imam dva sina... starije dijete je uvijek bilo pomalo neodlučno u svim pogledima, ali nije bio zločest, dapače, jako je dobar i blag.

mlađe dijete...e to je već druga priča... nakon bezbroj upozorenja i moljakanja da ne uradi neki nestašluk, na kraju to ipak učini...
ne da mi se ići nigdje s njim, jer je nemoguć... samo se ja čujem, samo on vječno plače jer mu nisam dopustila, primjerice, da se ne penje uz klizu  iako se druga djeca spuštaju na njega...na cesti ne želi da mi da ruku, kad ga uzmem u ruke vrišti udara me i grebe....

kakav sam ja roditelj? polu-zločest?

moj mlađi sin je po nekim standardima zločesto dijete....
no ne smatram da postoje zločesta djeca... već samo strašno samovoljna, samouvjerena i tvrdoglava...

----------


## ninet

Ja ne mislim da su neidelani uslovi odrastanja i zanemarivanje iskljucivi razlog neprihvatljivog ponasanja djece. Da je tako nasa se djeca nikad ne bi neprihvatlkjivo ponasala jer se sve mi ovdje jako jako trudimo.
Zato ni ne objasnjavam necije porive da udari, ugrize, pocupa...Nekad je to stvar uzrasta, nekad dijete ima los dan, a nekad ga neko drugo dijete jednostavno iritira, kao sto mene znaju uzasno i naizgled bezrazlozno iritirati osobe koje vidim prvi put i ne znam nista o njima...

----------


## ninet

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li smatraju da su drugi  (kolege na poslu, prodavaci, bankovni sluzbenici, lijecnici...) duzni odnositi se prema njima sa duznim postovanjem.
> pa shodno tome pruzaju to postovanje drugima..
> 
> 
> Da. Odnosim se postovanjem prema onima koji se tako odnose i prema meni. 
> 
> ...


Nije ekvivalentno. Ni blizu.

----------


## piplica

Ne volim da se nepoznati ljudi raspravljaju sa mojom djecom, ja sam uvijek tu ako nešto treba riješiti, a ako mene i MM-a nema, tu je teta u vrtiću ili učiteljica u školi.
Kada moje dijete napravi neku nepodopštinu , ja prva reagiram, ali se niti ne ljutim da netko upozori moje dijete na nešto (npr. nemoj to i to, moj sin/unuk to ne voli) međutim vikanje na njih mi ne bi bilo prihvatljivo.

Mojim dečkima će u žaru igre svašta pasti na pamet, ali definitivno nisu zlonamjerni, niti ikoga maltretiraju (osim ponekad jedan drugoga...  :Grin:  )

Lani se dogodilo da se moj stariji sin posvađao sa jednim dječakom u školi i kada sam ja došla po njega u boravak, na parkiralištu me dočekao njegov otac i rekao da malo porazgovaram sa svojim sinom u vezi te svađe. 
Cijelo vrijeme dok me je taj otac čekao, moj se sin igrao u njegovoj blizini, ali taj mu se gospodin nije obratio.
Iako mi je situacija bila nelagodna, bila sam mu zahvalna da se nije sa djetetom išao raspravljati u afektu.
Mi smo kod kuće porazgovarali, oni su se pomirili i od tada su super prijatelji, evo, nedavno je moj sin bio na njegovom rođendanu.  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Zasto nije jednako? Oboje je fizicko nasilje.
Zasto bi dijete moglo fizicki napasti drugo dijete, a odrasli ne moze odraslog? Naravno da za dijete nece biti jednakih sankcija,ali to ne znaci da takvo ponasanje treba opravdavati.

----------


## AdioMare

> Da bi postigla cilj i obranila svoje dijete ili drugu djecu od mojeg djeteta, ne trebam biti bezobrazna i vrijeđati eventualnog "nasilnika", lijepa riječ otvara sva vrata.


Slažem se, vjerujem da svi radimo tako, u nekim idealnim uvjetima.
Ja ne vrijeđam tuđu djecu, ali da znam prijeteći pogledati i izgovoriti šta imam najozbiljnijim mogućim glasom - događalo mi se, imam djecu 17 godina.
Nekada čovjeku živci popuste kada naiđe na baš tvrd orah do kojeg ne dopire lijep način, ali ako će se time spriječiti nečiji pad, ozljeda pa i najbezazlenija, nikome neće pasti kruna s glave, jer naš ton i naš gard obično i prati ozbiljnost situacije.
Hoću reći, čovjek obično grublje reagira kad situacija prekardaši, ako ima dobar razlog za to, pa neće se bezveze ići derati po parku.

----------


## vertex

> Ja ne mislim da su neidelani uslovi odrastanja i zanemarivanje iskljucivi razlog neprihvatljivog ponasanja djece.


Ma naravno da nisu. Svako dijete se ponekad neprihvatljivo ponaša. Ne mora to biti samo tuča ili otimanje igračaka. Cendranje od sat vremena jer mu je neko drugo dijete nešto ružno reklo je manje dramatično od udaranja drugog djeteta, ali je isto neprihvatljivo ponašanje. 

Što se tiče ovih odgovora na senina pitanja o političkoj korektnosti, i ja smatram da su autorice promašile temu.

----------


## seni

[quote="icyoh

Ono što mi je sf je da imam feeling da se prenaglašava "lijepa riječ vrata otvara" / politička korektnost.
.[/quote]

da?
sjeti se m. gandhija.   :Smile:  
i usporedi ga sa talibanima i slicnima u regiji afganistana, iraka, irana i pakistana...
da li pomislite na to kakvu poruku saljete svom djetetu, kada reagirate "primitivno"?
i kakvu mu lekciju dajete u smislu reagiranja na osobne frustracije?
i na frustracije prouzrokovane vanjskim faktorima?

ali necu vise.

potpisujem vertex. mislim da je ona sve dobro objasnila.  :Smile:

----------


## ninet

Zato sto djeca cesto nisu svjesna posljedica, a odrasli bi morali biti. Zato sto djeca ne rade s predumisljajem. Dijete koje gura drugo dijete samo "cisti" svoj prostor, odrasli koji gurne nekog niz stepenice to radi s namjerom da povrijedi ili ubije.

I niko ne opravdava to ponasanje.

Ali sta smo postigli pukom konstatacijom "Zlocast si" nakon sto je dijete gurnulo drugo dijete?
Ja se zaista trudim ukazati na posljedice takvog djelovanja....Nekad cak pitam dijete "Jel zelis da se on/ona povrijedi"? (Niti jedno nije reklo da zeli....Uvijek negiraju. Ako bi reklo da ga/je zeli povrijediti rekla bih "OK, ali ja ti to necu dopustiti"

----------


## Dijana

> Ja ne mislim da su neidelani uslovi odrastanja i zanemarivanje iskljucivi razlog neprihvatljivog ponasanja djece.


Upravo tako. Ovo se događa i kad ne možete naći problem u roditeljima. Osobno nemam problema u parkićima, sve su to bile sitnice.
Ja imam "slučaj" gdje znam roditelje, pa znam kakav je odnos prema djetetu.(tj. ok odnos). Sve sam uvjerenija da djeca ipak dijelom dolaze sa svojim karakterom na ovaj svijet, na koji roditelji i okolina tek donekle mogu utjecati.S ovim djetetom iz moje priče nikad nisam smjela ostaviti svoje dijete samo, iako bi se po dobi već mogli lijepo igrati. Uvijek četvere oči otvorene, pažnja na maksimumu. Eto..nije baš zabavno.

----------


## vertex

> Zasto bi dijete moglo fizicki napasti drugo dijete, a odrasli ne moze odraslog? Naravno da za dijete nece biti jednakih sankcija,ali to ne znaci da takvo ponasanje treba opravdavati.


Zašto dijete ne može iznajmiti stan i zaposliti se? Posvojiti drugo dijete?
Pa valjda je notorna činjenica da su djeca fizički, emocionalno, intelektualno i na sve načine nezrela. I da moraju još puno toga naučiti. 
Ponašanje treba razumjeti. I poslati, na neki izabrani način, jasnu poruku da je neprihvatljivo.
Zašto osoba ne može sat vremena na sav glas cendrati na radnom mjestu ako je prodavač to jutro bio neljubazan?

----------


## AdioMare

> Ja ne mislim da su neidelani uslovi odrastanja i zanemarivanje iskljucivi razlog neprihvatljivog ponasanja djece.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Upravo tako. Ovo se događa i kad ne možete naći problem u roditeljima. Osobno nemam problema u parkićima, sve su to bile sitnice.
> Ja imam "slučaj" gdje znam roditelje, pa znam kakav je odnos prema djetetu.(tj. ok odnos). Sve sam uvjerenija da djeca ipak dijelom dolaze sa svojim karakterom na ovaj svijet, na koji roditelji i okolina tek donekle mogu utjecati.S ovim djetetom iz moje priče nikad nisam smjela ostaviti svoje dijete samo, iako bi se po dobi već mogli lijepo igrati. Uvijek četvere oči otvorene, pažnja na maksimumu. Eto..nije baš zabavno.


Mogu to razumjeti, nisam ni mislila da je sa svom djecom (i ljudima) kao po loju.
Nekako ipak očekujem da me preduhitri roditelj tog djeteta i da reagira on da ne moram ja, (pod pretpostavkom da njegovo dijete narušava sigurnost moga) a ja ću pripomoći koliko god budem mogla.

----------


## icyoh

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da bi postigla cilj i obranila svoje dijete ili drugu djecu od mojeg djeteta, ne trebam biti bezobrazna i vrijeđati eventualnog "nasilnika", lijepa riječ otvara sva vrata.
> 
> 
> Slažem se, vjerujem da svi radimo tako, u nekim idealnim uvjetima.
> Ja ne vrijeđam tuđu djecu, ali da znam prijeteći pogledati i izgovoriti šta imam najozbiljnijim mogućim glasom - događalo mi se, imam djecu 17 godina.
> Nekada čovjeku živci popuste kada naiđe na baš tvrd orah do kojeg ne dopire lijep način, ali ako će se time spriječiti nečiji pad, ozljeda pa i najbezazlenija, nikome neće pasti kruna s glave, jer naš ton i naš gard obično i prati ozbiljnost situacije.
> *Hoću reći, čovjek obično grublje reagira kad situacija prekardaši, ako ima dobar razlog za to, pa neće se bezveze ići derati po parku*.



Baš to. 


Nas su roditelji oštro upozoravali da neke stvari nisu prihvatljive niti pod kojim uvjetima i izlikama. Nisu hodali naokolo i tjerali sve redom u neku stvar (kako se sad aludira). To isto nastojim i ja.
Neprihvatljivo ponašanje je neprihvatljivo, radilo se o mom djetetu koje maltretira drugo ili drugom koje maltretira moje. U oba slučaja ću reagirati isto (bez vikanja "crve / govno / i sl.", no i bez detaljne psihološke analize malog zlostavljača).

Osobno sam se uvjerila da postoje situacije koje ne možete kontrolirati i riješiti lijepim riječima i da postoje "zločesta djeca" (tj. teenageri). Zato mi je iskreno nerealno ponavljati kao pijan plota da "nema zločeste djece...lijepa riječ otvara sve.."

Pretpostavljam da svi pričate o maloj djeci, no vjerujete li da lijepe riječi vrijede i za starije teenagere? Za one koji hodaju okolo, premlaćuju druge iz obijesti..?

----------


## ninet

Da ja pricam o maloj djeci i lijepoj rijeci (OK ne mora biti lijepa, ali sigurno ne ni ruzna) kao preduvjetu da ne postanu tinejdzeri o kojima govoris.

I da...na isti nacin na koji glasnogovornice jednog pristupa smatraju da im se podmecu termini crv, govno i sl., glasnogovornicama drugog pristupa se podmece psiholoska analiza. Razgovor to sigurno nije.

I kako AM rece - Nekako ipak očekujem da me preduhitri roditelj tog djeteta i da reagira on da ne moram ja, (pod pretpostavkom da njegovo dijete narušava sigurnost moga) a ja ću pripomoći koliko god budem mogla.

----------


## ninet

Sad sam se navila....  :Grin:  

I tu, sa roditeljima druge djece ima izuzetaka. Za neke znam da im se reakcija svodi na pljusku, pa onda opet ja nastojim reagovati prva.

----------


## vertex

> no i bez detaljne psihološke analize malog zlostavljača.
> 
> Osobno sam se uvjerila da postoje situacije koje ne možete kontrolirati i riješiti lijepim riječima i da postoje "zločesta djeca" (tj. teenageri). Zato mi je iskreno nerealno ponavljati kao pijan plota da "nema zločeste djece...lijepa riječ otvara sve.."
> 
> Pretpostavljam da svi pričate o maloj djeci, no vjerujete li da lijepe riječi vrijede i za starije teenagere? Za one koji hodaju okolo, premlaćuju druge iz obijesti..?


Na prvu rečenicu: moželiš li mi, molim te, bez da me otkačiš primjedbom da se želim prepucavati, odgovoriti zašto uporno ponavljaš tu rečenicu o detaljnoj psihološkoj analizi malog zlostavljača? Nije li to omalovažavanje sugovornika? Ja sam se, kao i dosta drugih na topiku, stvarno trudila pojasniti što za mene znači voditi računa o drugoj djeci koja dolaze s mojima u kontakt, i tu se radi o vrlo jednosatvnim i lako izvedivim stvarima. 

Dalje, o teenagerima: situacije kad sretnem grupu teenagera koji divljaju su strašne, i osjećaj nemoći koji se javlja je također strašan. Jer vidim da ne mogu do njih nikako doprijeti. Voljela bih imati znanje koje bi mi pomoglo ostvariti tu komunikaciju.

----------


## ninet

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  no i bez detaljne psihološke analize malog zlostavljača.
> 
> Osobno sam se uvjerila da postoje situacije koje ne možete kontrolirati i riješiti lijepim riječima i da postoje "zločesta djeca" (tj. teenageri). Zato mi je iskreno nerealno ponavljati kao pijan plota da "nema zločeste djece...lijepa riječ otvara sve.."
> 
> Pretpostavljam da svi pričate o maloj djeci, no vjerujete li da lijepe riječi vrijede i za starije teenagere? Za one koji hodaju okolo, premlaćuju druge iz obijesti..?
> 
> ...


Pa tad je kasno....i do njih mozda moze doprijeti samo profesionalac. A do malog djeteta moze svako ko ga nece otkaciti na prvu jer je zlocast i tacka.

----------


## vertex

S tim da su teenageri tek sad ušli u priču. Osim AM, nitko na topicu nema toliku djecu.
I jasno je da je od prvaša do teenagera dug put, i još puno prilika za odgajanje. A kamoli od bebe do teenagera.

----------


## vertex

> Pa tad je kasno....i do njih mozda moze doprijeti samo profesionalac. A do malog djeteta moze svako ko ga nece otkaciti na prvu jer je zlocast i tacka.


Točno, upravo to.

----------


## Majuška

> icyoh a zašto ti misliš da druge mame ne brane svoju decu samo zato što ne viču na tuđu i ne dele im epitete? Ja sasvim fino odbranim svoje dete čak i bez podizanja glasa, a ponekad isto tako i drugu decu branim od nje.


dobro zboriš   :Smile:

----------


## Majuška

> i najbolje da ja svom ditetu idem objašnjavat kako je taj netko tko ju je udrio/gurnio/opsovao odgajan u neprihvatljivim uvjetima, problematičnoj obitelji, zanemarivan, željan pažnje.....šta li već, pa eto takvo ponašanje ima duboke posljedice..


pa upravo to trebaš govoriti...
pa čemu pobogu služe roditelji?
osim da ko' kobci vrebaju potencijalne neprijatelje po parkićima   :Wink:

----------


## Anemona

> Na prvu rečenicu: *moželiš li mi, molim te, bez da me otkačiš primjedbom da se želim prepucavati, odgovoriti zašto uporno ponavljaš tu rečenicu o detaljnoj psihološkoj analizi malog zlostavljača? Nije li to omalovažavanje sugovornika?* Ja sam se, kao i dosta drugih na topiku, stvarno trudila pojasniti što za mene znači voditi računa o drugoj djeci koja dolaze s mojima u kontakt, i tu se radi o vrlo jednosatvnim i lako izvedivim stvarima. 
> 
> Dalje, o teenagerima: situacije kad sretnem grupu teenagera koji divljaju su strašne, i osjećaj nemoći koji se javlja je također strašan. Jer vidim da ne mogu do njih nikako doprijeti. Voljela bih imati znanje koje bi mi pomoglo ostvariti tu komunikaciju.


Slažem se s navedenim i isto tako me zanima ovo podebljano.
I opet ponavljam:
Ako mi se ne sviđa ponašanje drugog djeteta prema mojem jasno i glasno kažem. Stani, ne želim da ga guraš,... Prestani ga gurati, ... Isto tako svom djetetu ne vičem da je zločesto i ne komentiram s drugima kako je zločest, nego neprimjereno ponašanje zaustavim / spriječim,... 
I dalje stojim kod svoje tvrdnje:
Da bi postigla cilj i obranila svoje dijete ili drugu djecu od mojeg djeteta, ne trebam biti bezobrazna i vrijeđati eventualnog "nasilnika", lijepa riječ otvara sva vrata.
I pod "lijepa riječ" ne mislim tepanje drugom djetetu ili nešto slično, nego gore navedene načine reagiranja. 
Ja govorim o maloj djeci, ne o teenagerima, a za njih smatram kao i ninet:



> Pa tad je kasno....i do njih mozda moze doprijeti samo profesionalac. A do malog djeteta moze svako ko ga nece otkaciti na prvu jer je zlocast i tacka.

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  no i bez detaljne psihološke analize malog zlostavljača.
> 
> 
> Na prvu rečenicu: moželiš li mi, molim te, bez da me otkačiš primjedbom da se želim prepucavati, odgovoriti zašto uporno ponavljaš tu rečenicu o detaljnoj psihološkoj analizi malog zlostavljača? Nije li to omalovažavanje sugovornika?


Zašto misliš da je omalovažavanje? Jer se ne slažem s tobom? Nije mi to namjera.

To ponavljam jer naprosto ja (za razliku od nekih koji to tvrde) ne vidim potrebe analizirati zašto se tuđe dijete ponaša na način na koji se ponaša. 

U smislu, ako drugo dijete udari L, ja osobno nemam potreba analizirati da li ga je lupilo jer je ljut na mamu što mu nije kupila sladoled. Ili jer je jučer na TVu gledao CSI pa je vidio da se tamo ljudi tuku. Ili jer je, štajaznam, pun mjesec. Upozorit ću roditelje, reći MM da je dijete "zločesto", upozoriti svoje dijete. No, u razlog ponašanja neću ulaziti (iliti ga neću analizirati).
Eto, zato to stalno ponavljam. Nije na meni da to radim, nemam ni vremena ni volje ni želje baviti se baš svakim nepoznatim djetetom i razlozima njegovog ponašanja. I možda me to čini "lošijom" i "površnom" osobom, no sigurno ne mislim pisati kao da to radim.

Ne provociram - no dokle su djeca djeca? Tj. kada lijepe riječi prestaju funkcionirati?

----------


## icyoh

> vissnja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> icyoh a zašto ti misliš da druge mame ne brane svoju decu samo zato što ne viču na tuđu i ne dele im epitete? Ja sasvim fino odbranim svoje dete čak i bez podizanja glasa, a ponekad isto tako i drugu decu branim od nje.
> 
> 
> dobro zboriš


Lijepo molim moj točan citat gdje pišem kako urlam na tuđe dijete i dijelim im ružne epitete. 
Ako ima da mi nešto digne tlak onda je to kad mi se nađe netko stavljati riječi u usta i izvlačiti iz konteksta.

----------


## Anemona

*icyoh*, nije mi namjera provocirati, ali stvarno ne kužim, zašto misliš da ja ili netko drugi vršim psihoanalizu djeteta u parku ako ga odmah ne etiketiram pod zločesto?
Ako radi nešto neprihvatljivo mojem djetetu upozorim ga bez psihoanalize, ali i *bez etiketiranja*, o tome se radi. 
Ispada da ako odmah zaključiš da je zločesto, s tim si sve riješio i svojeg si obranio i odmah svojem objasnio razloge, a ako zaustaviš dijete u nedjelu i upozoriš ga da njegovo ponašanje nije u redu i usput je i tvoje dijete "upilo" informaciju da se takvo ponašanje ne tolerira - e onda je to krivo. Ne kužim, zašto?

----------


## Anemona

> Majuška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vissnja prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa evo, pod ružnim epitetom ja smatram "zločesto", a o tome cijelo vrijeme pričamo.

----------


## vissnja

> Majuška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vissnja prvotno napisa
> ...



Na predhodnoj strani je Lory napisala: Ja dreknem pa kome milo.... A ti si to potpisala. Pa eto otuda.

----------


## Deaedi

> To ponavljam jer naprosto ja (za razliku od nekih koji to tvrde) ne vidim potrebe analizirati zašto se tuđe dijete ponaša na način na koji se ponaša. 
> 
> U smislu, ako drugo dijete udari L, ja osobno nemam potreba analizirati da li ga je lupilo jer je ljut na mamu što mu nije kupila sladoled. Ili jer je jučer na TVu gledao CSI pa je vidio da se tamo ljudi tuku. Ili jer je, štajaznam, pun mjesec. Upozorit ću roditelje, reći MM da je dijete "zločesto", upozoriti svoje dijete. No, u razlog ponašanja neću ulaziti (iliti ga neću analizirati).
> Eto, zato to stalno ponavljam. *Nije na meni da to radim, nemam ni vremena ni volje ni želje baviti se baš svakim nepoznatim djetetom i razlozima njegovog ponašanja. I možda me to čini "lošijom" i "površnom" osobom, no sigurno ne mislim pisati kao da to radim*.


Potpis.




> Ako radi nešto neprihvatljivo mojem djetetu upozorim ga bez psihoanalize, ali i *bez etiketiranja*, o tome se radi. 
> Ispada da ako odmah zaključiš da je zločesto, s tim si sve riješio i svojeg si obranio i odmah svojem objasnio razloge, a ako zaustaviš dijete u nedjelu i upozoriš ga da njegovo ponašanje nije u redu i usput je i tvoje dijete "upilo" informaciju da se takvo ponašanje ne tolerira - e onda je to krivo.


Anemona, ali dijete koje je napravilo nešto neprihvatljivo, ustvari i je napravilo nešto "zločesto". Nije šija, nego vrat. Samo ja želim imati slobodu da svom mužu, prijateljici ili svom djetetu to i kažem. A ti misliš da to ne bi trebala reči. Npr. ja ne govorim drugom djetetu da je zločesto,već mu i kažem da je prestane raditi to što radi, ali svom djetetu ili mužu kažem da je to drugo dijete bilo zločesto. Jer je i bilo. Možeš to nazvati kako god želiš, neprihvatljivim ili kako god, ali ja ću reći da je zločesto. Jer i je.

----------


## Tashunica

> Ako radi nešto neprihvatljivo mojem djetetu upozorim ga bez psihoanalize, ali i *bez etiketiranja*, o tome se radi.


pa nitko od nas nije rekao da bi nešto drugo napravio, pa neću mlatit nekoga pobogu.
a na ono što ću pomislit, valjda imam pravo.

----------


## icyoh

> Pa evo, pod ružnim epitetom ja smatram "zločesto", a o tome cijelo vrijeme pričamo.


Ja ne. Pojam zločesto meni sam po sebi nema negativnu konotaciju (pisala sam to već).
No, u ovom kontekstu u kom ga mi spominjemo na topicu - da smatram da postoje "zločesta" djeca (odnosno da budem korektnija, djeca koja se ponašaju "zločesto). I to ne kažem kako bih nekog uvrijedila već zato što vjerujem da postoje. A protiv sam toga da se takve stvari rješavaju "u rukavicama - hiperaktivno, življe dijete s povišenom razinom potrebe za pažnjom...  Naravno, nigdje ne spominjem urlanje na tuđe dijete, već razgovor s djetetovim roditeljem u kojem neću birati riječi. Izuzimam ekstremne oblike ponašanja kod starije djece >16,17.
I da, "zločesto" nije isto što i "zlo". recimo ne vjerujem da se dijete može svjesno ponašati zlo (zločesto da).

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Majuška prvotno napisa
> ...


Potpisivala sam Lory često u ovoj situaciji. Ako je igdje napisala da dijeli ružne epitete tuđoj djeci (u što ne vjerujem) onda mi je to promaklo.

----------


## Anemona

Ok, meni je neprihvatljivo tuđem djetetu reči da je zločesto, i isto tako mi je neprihvatljivo da netko mojem djetetu kaže da je zločesto, vama je prihvatljivo. Ne branim ja vama da to kažete, osim ako se radi o mojem djetetu, ali mi je bezveze, što su i drugi primjetili, da omalovažavate nas koji ne govorimo djeci da su "zločesti", podsmjehivanjem da mi vršimo cijelu psihoanalizu nad ostalom djecom. Samo nadam se da nismo u istom parku.   :Grin:

----------


## yaya

> Ok, meni je neprihvatljivo tuđem djetetu reči da je zločesto, i isto tako mi je neprihvatljivo da netko mojem djetetu kaže da je zločesto, vama je prihvatljivo. Ne branim ja vama da to kažete, osim ako se radi o mojem djetetu, ali mi je bezveze, što su i drugi primjetili, da omalovažavate nas koji ne govorimo djeci da su "zločesti", podsmjehivanjem da mi vršimo cijelu psihoanalizu nad ostalom djecom. Samo nadam se da nismo u istom parku.


Nisam se uopće mislila javljati na ovu temu jer se i s jedne i s druge strane izvlače rečenice iz konteksta i stavljaju riječi u usta...ali eto...ovo me pomukalo  :Grin:  Ne govorim ni svom niti tuđoj djeci da su zločesti ali bome ponekad i za vlastito a i za neku drugu djecu pomislim da to jesu.... Ne ulazim sad u razloge što je do takvog ponašanja dovelo al ostaje činjenica da takva djeca postoje što vidim velika večina ovdje negira...

----------


## vertex

> Zašto misliš da je omalovažavanje? Jer se ne slažem s tobom?


Ma je li ti ozbiljno pitaš ovo drugo pitanje? 

Inače, pojam zločesto može biti i simpatičan. Neki će ga roditelj i koristiti na način da ga i dijete tako shvati.
Međutim, činjenica je da djecu takve riječi u velikom broju slučajeva - bole. I onda imate povrijeđeno, revoltirano dijete. Povrijeđenost i revoltiranost, ili povlačenja, nisu dobra podloga za učenje. Kako znam da bole? Znam iz iskustva, jer gledam svoju djecu, i tuđu djecu. Psihologe također ne smatram lijevim smetalima.

Naravno da ne mislim da netko mora pisati da jest ono što nije. Također mislim da nije osobito pametno misliti da je nešto nemoguće, samo zato što ti sam nisi takav. 
Puno ljudi nema živaca, vremena, volje, interesa voditi računa i o drugoj djeci. Pri tome ne mislim na ogroman angažman, nego na sve ono što sam pisala: uzeti trenutak za razumjeti drugo dijete, ne raditi samo u interesu svog djeteta, nego i tuđeg (a to se redovito pokaže i na dobrobit moje djece, i to je fenomenalan bonus). Ja se nadam da će moja djeca, a i tuđa, u svom životu nailaziti na što više ljudi koji će njihovu dobrobit smatrati i svojom odgovornošću. Drago mi je da sam i sam jedna takva osoba. I ne mislim pisati drugačije  :Grin: .

----------


## ninet

Uhvatili smo se jedne rijeci ko pjan plota. A etiketiranje podrazumijeva niz etiketa.
Neki dan sam svjedocila sljedecem: Curica dolazi tati placuci da joj je druga curica rekla da je beba. Tatu znam iz djetinjstva. Uvijek je imao zaista prekomjernu tezinu, a svi znamo kako se ta djeca etiketiraju i sta im vrsnjaci rade. I tata njoj kaze (a i ja istovremeno  govorim "Pa zasto places, pa ti znas da nisi beba bla bla bla_...bas smo bili lijep duet, samo razlicite pjesme)..."Reci ti njoj da je klipaca. Ako je neko mrsav reci mu da je stangla. Ako je debeo reci da je bure..."
Nisam mogla vjerovati. A poslije jesam. On je svoju lekciju naucio. 
 :Sad:

----------


## Tashunica

> Ok, meni je neprihvatljivo tuđem djetetu reči da je zločesto, i isto tako mi je neprihvatljivo da netko mojem djetetu kaže da je zločesto, vama je prihvatljivo. Ne branim ja vama da to kažete, osim ako se radi o mojem djetetu, ali mi je bezveze, što su i drugi primjetili, da omalovažavate nas koji ne govorimo djeci da su "zločesti", podsmjehivanjem da mi vršimo cijelu psihoanalizu nad ostalom djecom. Samo nadam se da nismo u istom parku.


ajde ja ću još jednom pokušat   :Grin:  

ja ne govorim tuđoj djeci da su zločesta, mislim da su se s tim složile i druge forumašice tj. da niti jedna od njih ne bi došla djetetu i rekla -ti si zločest.
ali da mislim da postoje zločesta djeca, mislim.

----------


## vertex

Ja osobno ne koristim riječ zločest ni kad pričam o drugoj djeci ni o svojoj, jer mi je jednostavno bezvezne, i jer je vezujem za zloću, a ne nestašluk. To je samo stvar navike. Ali naravno da vidim da su neka djeca agresivna, neka divlja, neka (u Andrijinim godinama) čak i zlobna, neka kmezava, neka tužibabe. U principu, ono na što mislim kad to kažem je dato ponašanje. Puno djece će se tako ponašat u nekom trenutku, ali im to neće biti prevladavajuće ponašanje. 
Ovakve etikete ću im, isključivo za internu upotrebu, dakle u sebi, s mužem, jako bliskiom prijateljima, prilijepiti ako je neko od tih ponašanja debelo prevladavajuće. I dalje to ostaje isključivo za internu komunikaciju, jer je to onda komunikacija s osobama koje znaju kako razmišljam i jasno im je da vidim i ostatak osobnosti tog djeteta i da ga nisam svela na samo tu jednu osobinu, i na osnovu nje diskreditirala.

----------


## cvijeta73

ja uopće više ne kontam o čemu je ovaj topik, o etiketiranju, o tome da li uopće postoje zločesta djeca, o tome da li  dječja zločestoća može biti uvjetovana genima ili je sve stvar odgoja, o nivou komunikacije s tuđom djecom, o čemu?

----------


## yaya

> Drago mi je da sam i sam jedna takva osoba. I ne mislim pisati drugačije .


I nikad nisi za nikoga pomislila da je zločest? Ne provociram iskreno pitam...

----------


## yaya

> ja uopće više ne kontam o čemu je ovaj topik, o etiketiranju, o tome da li uopće postoje zločesta djeca, o tome da li  dječja zločestoća može biti uvjetovana genima ili je sve stvar odgoja, o nivou komunikacije s tuđom djecom, o čemu?


Da i ja se pitam... :?

----------


## Tashunica

> Ovakve etikete ću im, isključivo za internu upotrebu, dakle u sebi, s mužem, jako bliskiom prijateljima, prilijepiti ako je neko od tih ponašanja debelo prevladavajuće.


pa upravo o tome i pričamo cijelo vrijeme.
mislim da sam tamo negdje na drugoj stranici napisala da mi nije zločesto dijete koje prolije sok, razbije nešto, blabla, nego ono koje je svjesno da radi nešto što ne smije i upozorava ga se na to, a ono i dalje nastavlja.

----------


## vissnja

> ja ne govorim tuđoj djeci da su zločesta, mislim da su se s tim složile i druge forumašice tj. da niti jedna od njih ne bi došla djetetu i rekla -ti si zločest.
> ali da mislim da postoje zločesta djeca, mislim.


Sad sam baš išla malo ponovo prečešljati temu, nekoliko forumačica je na 3. strani napisalo da naglas komentariše da su deca "zločesta" ili da ne bira reči kad se obraća roditeljima te dece (u parku, čto znači da deca, i jedna i druga, sve to čuju). Ja sam se konkretno za to uhvatila, to mi je baš zaparalo uši.
A o tome da li postoje bezobrazna deca ili ne sam rekla svoje mišljenje.

----------


## vertex

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Drago mi je da sam i sam jedna takva osoba. I ne mislim pisati drugačije .
> 
> 
> I nikad nisi za nikoga pomislila da je zločest? Ne provociram iskreno pitam...


Pisala sam o tome da imam volje angažirat se oko tuđe djece i da njihovu dobrobit uzimam k srcu. A smajlić je zato što je nekoliko forumašica ponosno (moja interpretacija emocije) izjavilo da ih zaboli, ili da nije na njima, ili da nemaju živaca mislit na drugu djecu. Pa sam i ja ponosno izjavila ovo svoje, iako je ono njihovo zvuči više kul, a ovo moje više patetično. Pa smajlić da malo razbije patetiku (jer to i jest činjenica, a ne prazna izjava).
A za odgovor na tvoje pitanje imaš moj zadnji post. Pojasnit ću ako imaš potpitanja   :Grin:

----------


## ninet

A topic mora biti o "necemu" i samo o tome?  :Grin:  

Hajmo sad opet u svijet odraslih. Ja nisam lijena, ali nekad mi se ne da nesto raditi, a nekad mi se permanentno ne da nesto raditi ali nisam lijena. Nisam zla, ali nekad bih nekog zadavila, nekad prekomjerno tracam i dajem zlobne komentare, ali nisam zla. Nisam glupa ni nesposobna, ali neke stvari ne mogu uraditi ni iz treceg puta. 
Nisam prznica, ali mi se inije neki problem posvadjati. Nisam placip***ali znam oplakati zbog necije grube rijeci.

U tome je meni poenta. I kad bi mi neko rekao (a i to se znalo desiti) da sam zla, lijena, glupa, ovakva i onakva (ili kad bi neko rekao da neko tako o meni misli), grozno me pogadjalo i pogadja me i opet bi me pogodilo. Jer to je presuda o meni i mom karakteru....a na osnovu cega?

----------


## yaya

> A za odgovor na tvoje pitanje imaš moj zadnji post. Pojasnit ću ako imaš potpitanja


Ma ne treba vidjela sam to tek kasnije jer me net zafrkava pa je moj post poslan s debelim zakašnjenjem...Fala   :Love:  Znači manje više se slažemo, postoje zločesta djeca al im mi to nećemo izgovoriti što nas s druge strane ne spriječava u tome da pomislimo "ajmemeni kak je xy zločest/a"  :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja uopće više ne kontam o čemu je ovaj topik, o etiketiranju, o tome da li uopće postoje zločesta djeca, o tome da li  dječja zločestoća može biti uvjetovana genima ili je sve stvar odgoja, o nivou komunikacije s tuđom djecom, o čemu?
> 
> 
> Da i ja se pitam... :?


ma da imamo o čemu diskutirati  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovakve etikete ću im, isključivo za internu upotrebu, dakle u sebi, s mužem, jako bliskiom prijateljima, prilijepiti ako je neko od tih ponašanja debelo prevladavajuće.
> 
> 
> pa upravo o tome i pričamo cijelo vrijeme.
> mislim da sam tamo negdje na drugoj stranici napisala da mi nije zločesto dijete koje prolije sok, razbije nešto, blabla, nego ono koje je svjesno da radi nešto što ne smije i upozorava ga se na to, a ono i dalje nastavlja.


Meni je bitna razlika komentirati nešto glasno u parku, komentirati roditelju tog djeteta, ili doma svom mužu. Meni su to različite motivacije i različita djelovanja, s različitim posljedicama.
Inače, ovdje su kao neke dvije strane. Ali oni koji su na "istoj" strani, jednoj ili drugoj, uopće ne pišu sasvim iste stvari i puno je nekritičkog potpisivanja. Nekritičkog, u smislu da se slažeš s jednom rečenicom, a potpišeš cijeli post. I ne čita se baš pažljivo. I zato nam, između ostalog, slabo ide komunikacija.

----------


## Deaedi

Ma meni je nevjerojatno kako smo od žrtve postali zlostavljači, jer smo se malog nekog zločka usudili okarakterizirati kao zločesto dijete. 

Za mene je instant psihologija, posebno ona u parku u većini slučajeva mlaćenje prazne slame, a pravi svijet je nešto drugo.

----------


## vertex

vissnja, redovito se moj post više manje istog sadržaja kao tvoj pojavi nekoliko postova iza tvoga. Ne kopiram, nego sporo tipkam, i radim još par stvari, majke mi  :Smile:  .

----------


## vissnja

> vissnja, redovito se moj post više manje istog sadržaja kao tvoj pojavi nekoliko postova iza tvoga. Ne kopiram, nego sporo tipkam, i radim još par stvari, majke mi  .


zločestoćo   :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Kakva slaba komunikacija, pa natukli smo 5str.   :Grin:  

Ja sam promijenila avatar malopre pa sad samo piskaram ne bi li moje "zlato" stalno iskakalo na kompu.


opet će ispasti da stalno potpisujem iste, ali....   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> [Inače, ovdje su kao neke dvije strane. Ali oni koji su na "istoj" strani, jednoj ili drugoj, uopće ne pišu sasvim iste stvari i puno je nekritičkog potpisivanja. Nekritičkog, u smislu da se slažeš s jednom rečenicom, a potpišeš cijeli post. I ne čita se baš pažljivo. I zato nam, između ostalog, slabo ide komunikacija.


e pa to mene  buni, ne znam koga potpisati i ne znam na čijoj sam strani   :Grin:

----------


## ninet

> Ma meni je nevjerojatno kako smo od žrtve postali zlostavljači, jer smo se malog nekog zločka usudili okarakterizirati kao zločesto dijete. 
> 
> Za mene je instant psihologija, posebno ona u parku u većini slučajeva mlaćenje prazne slame, a pravi svijet je nešto drugo.


Nakon ovakvog zakljucka sa sve zrtvama, zlostavljacima i instant psihologijom ja cu tebe okarakterizirati kao Josipa Broza (Tita naravno)...   :Saint:

----------


## Tashunica

> Inače, ovdje su kao neke dvije strane. Ali oni koji su na "istoj" strani, jednoj ili drugoj, uopće ne pišu sasvim iste stvari i puno je nekritičkog potpisivanja. Nekritičkog, u smislu da se slažeš s jednom rečenicom, a potpišeš cijeli post. I ne čita se baš pažljivo. I zato nam, između ostalog, slabo ide komunikacija.


ima nešto u tome.

kako god bilo, ono što meni od samog početka nije sjelo je prvi post, u stvari onaj dio gdje pokretačica kaže da ne postoje zločesta djeca.
mislim da smo se (i oni koji govore i oni koji misle) nakon pet stranica složili da ona ipak postoje.

----------


## icyoh

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [Inače, ovdje su kao neke dvije strane. Ali oni koji su na "istoj" strani, jednoj ili drugoj, uopće ne pišu sasvim iste stvari i puno je nekritičkog potpisivanja. Nekritičkog, u smislu da se slažeš s jednom rečenicom, a potpišeš cijeli post. I ne čita se baš pažljivo. I zato nam, između ostalog, slabo ide komunikacija.
> 
> 
> e pa to mene  buni, ne znam koga potpisati i ne znam na čijoj sam strani


Cvijeto ti si Švicarska    :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma meni je nevjerojatno kako smo od žrtve postali zlostavljači, jer smo se malog nekog zločka usudili okarakterizirati kao zločesto dijete. 
> 
> Za mene je instant psihologija, posebno ona u parku u većini slučajeva mlaćenje prazne slame, a pravi svijet je nešto drugo.
> 
> 
> Nakon ovakvog zakljucka sa sve zrtvama, zlostavljacima i instant psihologijom ja cu tebe okarakterizirati kao Josipa Broza (Tita naravno)...


Pa to je pohvalno, mogla sam i gore proći.   :Grin:

----------


## yaya

> kako god bilo, ono što meni od samog početka nije sjelo je prvi post, u stvari onaj dio gdje pokretačica kaže da ne postoje zločesta djeca.
> mislim da smo se (i oni koji govore i oni koji misle) nakon pet stranica složili da ona ipak postoje.


A ipak mislim da nisu svi...neki još uvijek negiraju postojanje zločeste djece

----------


## Joe

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [Inače, ovdje su kao neke dvije strane. Ali oni koji su na "istoj" strani, jednoj ili drugoj, uopće ne pišu sasvim iste stvari i puno je nekritičkog potpisivanja. Nekritičkog, u smislu da se slažeš s jednom rečenicom, a potpišeš cijeli post. I ne čita se baš pažljivo. I zato nam, između ostalog, slabo ide komunikacija.
> 
> 
> e pa to mene  buni, ne znam koga potpisati i ne znam na čijoj sam strani


evo ja ću tebe potpisati darling  :Saint:

----------


## vertex

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [Inače, ovdje su kao neke dvije strane. Ali oni koji su na "istoj" strani, jednoj ili drugoj, uopće ne pišu sasvim iste stvari i puno je nekritičkog potpisivanja. Nekritičkog, u smislu da se slažeš s jednom rečenicom, a potpišeš cijeli post. I ne čita se baš pažljivo. I zato nam, između ostalog, slabo ide komunikacija.
> 
> 
> e pa to mene  buni, ne znam koga potpisati i ne znam na čijoj sam strani


  :Laughing:

----------


## Anemona

> kako god bilo, ono što meni *od samog početka nije sjelo je prvi post, u stvari onaj dio gdje pokretačica kaže da ne postoje zločesta djeca*.
> mislim da smo se (i oni koji govore i oni koji misle) nakon pet stranica složili da ona ipak postoje.


Što nije jasno? Moje mišljenje je da ne postoje zločesta djeca, a na tebi je da izraziš svoje mišljenje, ako želiš.

----------


## ninet

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako god bilo, ono što meni od samog početka nije sjelo je prvi post, u stvari onaj dio gdje pokretačica kaže da ne postoje zločesta djeca.
> mislim da smo se (i oni koji govore i oni koji misle) nakon pet stranica složili da ona ipak postoje.
> 
> 
> A ipak mislim da nisu svi...neki još uvijek negiraju postojanje zločeste djece


 :shock: I sta cemo sad? Naci provokatore i muciti ih dok ne priznaju da postoje?

relax...neki negiraju i postojanje Boga...neki smatraju da su svi ljudi dobri...neki kazu kriza nece nas pogoditi...
To je dozvoljeno.

----------


## Tashunica

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako god bilo, ono što meni *od samog početka nije sjelo je prvi post, u stvari onaj dio gdje pokretačica kaže da ne postoje zločesta djeca*.
> mislim da smo se (i oni koji govore i oni koji misle) nakon pet stranica složili da ona ipak postoje.
> 
> 
> Što nije jasno? Moje mišljenje je da ne postoje zločesta djeca, a na tebi je da izraziš svoje mišljenje, ako želiš.


pa nitko nije ni rekao da nešto nije jasno, nepotrebno se uzrujavaš.
nije mi sjelo, zato sam se javila i mirna bosna.
kako bi to izgledalo da svi imamo ista mišljenja oko svega?!

----------


## vertex

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma meni je nevjerojatno kako smo od žrtve postali zlostavljači, jer smo se malog nekog zločka usudili okarakterizirati kao zločesto dijete. 
> 
> Za mene je instant psihologija, posebno ona u parku u većini slučajeva mlaćenje prazne slame, a pravi svijet je nešto drugo.
> 
> 
> Nakon ovakvog zakljucka sa sve zrtvama, zlostavljacima i instant psihologijom ja cu tebe okarakterizirati kao Josipa Broza (Tita naravno)...


Ma daj Deaedi, ako malom zloćku ne bi trebalo smetati da mu se kaže da je zločest, šta bi tebi smetalo da budeš mala slatka zlostavljačica, ako netko to tako vidi?

Ja jedino nisam skužila kad si to postala i tko te od nas začarobirao u zlostavljačicu, pa ninetin odgovor smatram skroz pogođenim.

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tashunica prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa nisam se uzrujala, nego sam kao i ti izrazila svoje mišljenje. Pa i temu sam pokrenula da čujem i ostala mišljenja. Nisam napisala: nek se javljaju samo istomišljenici.  :?

----------


## vertex

Dodajte neki prikladni neratoborni smajlić na gornji post.

----------


## franica

> dijete koje je napravilo nešto neprihvatljivo, ustvari i je *napravilo nešto "zločesto".* Nije šija, nego vrat. Samo ja želim imati slobodu da svom mužu, prijateljici ili svom djetetu to i kažem. A ti misliš da to ne bi trebala reči. Npr. ja ne govorim drugom djetetu da je zločesto,već mu i kažem da je prestane raditi to što radi, ali *svom djetetu ili mužu kažem da je to drugo dijete bilo zločesto. Jer je i bilo*. Možeš to nazvati kako god želiš, neprihvatljivim ili kako god, ali ja ću reći da je zločesto. Jer i je.


Ja mislim da dijete koje je napravilo nešto "zločesto" nije zločesto. I nikada svojoj djeci ne govorim da su zločesta, već da to što su napravili nije prihvatljivo i da ne odobravam takvo ponašanje. Sa svojim starijim djetetom prokomentiram da nije bilo lijepo što ga je Janko npr. udario i  nikada nisam rekla da je Janko zbog toga zločest.

----------


## Dijana

Najte zamjerit, ali mi se čini da neki ovdje stvarno nose aureolu oko glave, valjda za potrebe ove teme.. :/

----------


## vertex

> Najte zamjerit, ali mi se čini da neki ovdje stvarno nose aureolu oko glave, valjda za potrebe ove teme.. :/


Ajde reci koji. Ovako samo unosiš nemir u ovaj divni sklad.

----------


## Anemona

> Najte zamjerit, ali mi se čini da neki ovdje stvarno nose aureolu oko glave, valjda za potrebe ove teme.. :/


A zašto imaš takvo mišljenje? Zašto jednostavno ne možeš prihvatiti da netko razmišlja na drugi način? Ne kužim?
To mi je kao i vječna tema smokija. Ako napišem da nikad u životu djetetu nisam dala smoki, ili coca colu da proba, ili lažem, ili se preseravam,... nikako ne može biti istina.
Nitko od nas ne tvrdi da je savršen ili nešto (zato mali jede hrenovke), ali mi je bezveze da se u moju ili nečiju riječ sumnja. Mislim da bih morala biti poremečena da tu tvrdim da djeci ne govorim da su zločesta, a u stvarnosti upravo to radim, ista stvar sa smokijem.  :/

----------


## Anemona

> Ja mislim da dijete koje je napravilo nešto "zločesto" nije zločesto. I nikada svojoj djeci ne govorim da su zločesta, već da to što su napravili nije prihvatljivo i da ne odobravam takvo ponašanje. Sa svojim starijim djetetom prokomentiram da nije bilo lijepo što ga je Janko npr. udario i  nikada nisam rekla da je Janko zbog toga zločest.


Evo točno ovako i ja mislim i radim, i koji bi mi vrag morao biti da sad mislim da npr. franica mulja i laže za potrebe svojeg nastupa na Forumu?
Vjerujem joj, možda baš i iz razloga što radim isto tako.

----------


## Dijana

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Najte zamjerit, ali mi se čini da neki ovdje stvarno nose aureolu oko glave, valjda za potrebe ove teme.. :/
> 
> 
> Ajde reci koji. Ovako samo unosiš nemir u ovaj divni sklad.


Zna se.  :Grin:  Nije ni lory ni deaedi od jučer na ovom forumu (hoću reći, "znate ih", pa da ih treba ovako virtualno naganjat, niti im pametovat, niti ih prozivat, a sve kako bi se pokazala svoja vrlina, ili svoja umješnost u komunikaciji s djecom.  Moje mišljenje.

----------


## Veki

> A topic mora biti o "necemu" i samo o tome?  
> 
> Hajmo sad opet u svijet odraslih. Ja nisam lijena, ali nekad mi se ne da nesto raditi, a nekad mi se permanentno ne da nesto raditi ali nisam lijena. Nisam zla, ali nekad bih nekog zadavila, nekad prekomjerno tracam i dajem zlobne komentare, ali nisam zla. Nisam glupa ni nesposobna, ali neke stvari ne mogu uraditi ni iz treceg puta. 
> Nisam prznica, ali mi se inije neki problem posvadjati. Nisam placip***ali znam oplakati zbog necije grube rijeci.
> 
> U tome je meni poenta. I kad bi mi neko rekao (a i to se znalo desiti) da sam zla, lijena, glupa, ovakva i onakva (ili kad bi neko rekao da neko tako o meni misli), grozno me pogadjalo i pogadja me i opet bi me pogodilo. Jer to je presuda o meni i mom karakteru....a na osnovu cega?


Potpis.
Malo sam se uključila u raspravu, pa isključila 8) ,pa sad pročitala ovih 3 stranica koje ste ispisale u međuvremenu, pa da opet dam svoj skromni doprinos temi   :Smile:  
Reći djetetu da je zločesto  ( što mislim da je ipak nekako tema ) je isto kao i reći odrasloj osobi da je glupa, nesposobna, sebična, lijenčina... To je apsolutno vrijeđanje u svrhu da se nekoga povrijedi. Zašto mislimo da to možemo reći djetetu i mislimo da ga time nismo povrijedili? Da li se tako razgovaramo kao i odrasle osobe ili ipak biramo riječi?

----------


## maria71

> Ma meni je nevjerojatno kako smo od žrtve postali zlostavljači, jer smo se malog nekog zločka usudili okarakterizirati kao zločesto dijete. 
> 
> Za mene je instant psihologija, posebno ona u parku u većini slučajeva mlaćenje prazne slame, a pravi svijet je nešto drugo.


the potpis


probala sam ja lijepo s rabijatnom curicom koja mi gnjavi marka, nije išlo ,sad je ignoriramo

----------


## yaya

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tashunica prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma ja sam ti potpuno opuštena, možda zato jer nemam problema s priznavanjem da postoje zločestoče na svijetu.

----------


## ninet

OT Ali moram mariji reci da mi je drago da je vidim....  :Love:

----------


## vertex

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Dijana prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma daj...Sad si me baš rastužila...

----------


## Majuška

> Nije ni lory ni deaedi od jučer na ovom forumu


.. a to bi trebalo podrazumijevati što?

----------


## Anci

Ok, tema je postala teška za pratiti.
Ne znam tko su aureoličari   :Grin:  

Ono što želim podijeliti s vama je da ja nisam glasna, ali sam jasna. Ne moraš biti glasan da bi bio jasan.   :Grin:  

Djeca mi, na sreću, nisu ugnjetavana, nit su ugnjetavači.

Ne znam što znači ponašanje prema knjizi, ima ih raznih   :Grin:   Ponašam se onako kako osjećam i kako mi je prirodno. I kako mislim da je u redu.
Glup primjer možda: ali ja ne lupam po guzi, ne zato jer je to kažnjivo već zato jer mi je nepojmljivo i totalno strano.
Ne, ne želim reći da netko od vas to radi   :Grin:  , samo navodim primjer.

----------


## Anemona

O Anci, mislim da si ti aureoličar! Em ti je nešto prirodno, em ne lupaš po guzi,... pa kaj baš nikad, nije samo za potrebe javljanja na Forumu?   :Laughing:  
Oprosti, morala sam, obečajem ne budem više.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dijana

> Ma daj...Sad si me baš rastužila...


Nema smajlića, more bit da ti to i zaozbiljno :/ 

Ne, nisam konkretno na tebe mislila, ali isto mislim da prežestoko ideš. Koliko ja znam loryn stil pisanja, ona sve bombastično piše   :Grin:  , i ja je uopće predoslovno ne shvaćam. Deaedi je isto istinoljubivka, ali čist sumnjam da bi ijedno dijete etiketirala na igralištu. A misli...pa stvarno tko nije pomislio da je neko dijete zločesto itd. Ali sad se tu busa u prsa junačka kako to neki eto nikad ne bi izgovorili, i sad mi je to neka zasluga..ma baš.

----------


## franica

malo smo se udaljili od teme.

----------


## icyoh

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Najte zamjerit, ali mi se čini da neki ovdje stvarno nose aureolu oko glave, valjda za potrebe ove teme.. :/
> 
> 
> A zašto imaš takvo mišljenje? Zašto jednostavno ne možeš prihvatiti da netko razmišlja na drugi način? Ne kužim?
> To mi je kao i vječna tema smokija. Ako napišem da nikad u životu djetetu nisam dala smoki, ili coca colu da proba, ili lažem, ili se preseravam,... nikako ne može biti istina.
> Nitko od nas ne tvrdi da je savršen ili nešto (zato mali jede hrenovke), ali mi je bezveze da se u moju ili nečiju riječ sumnja. Mislim da bih morala biti poremečena da tu tvrdim da djeci ne govorim da su zločesta, a u stvarnosti upravo to radim, ista stvar sa smokijem.  :/


Ne insinuiram apsolutno ništa, moram prokomentirati.
Čitajući forum ponekad se stječe pogrešan dojam. Naravno, možemo komentirati o ciljnoj skupini koja piskara po forumu, no mislim da se ne radi o tome.
Naprosto ponekad imam dojam da stvari nisu realne - naravno ne dovodim u pitanje da npr. Anemona djeci ne daje smoki ako je to napisala, no malo mi je neobično da baš nitko (na forumu) ne daje smoki i da su baš svi suglasni da je smoki zlo. 

Recimo, meni je osobno bilo malo komično čitati (kad sam bila trudna) tko je dobio koliko kila. Ne kažem da svi lažu, no od (karikiram) 100 trudnica da nijedna nije dobila više od 7kg (sem mene) u cijeloj trudnoći, to ću teško progutati.

----------


## Anemona

> Ne, nisam konkretno na tebe mislila, ali isto mislim da prežestoko ideš. Koliko ja znam loryn stil pisanja, ona sve bombastično piše   , i ja je uopće predoslovno ne shvaćam. Deaedi je isto istinoljubivka, ali čist sumnjam da bi ijedno dijete etiketirala na igralištu. A misli...pa stvarno tko nije pomislio da je neko dijete zločesto itd. *Ali sad se tu busa u prsa junačka kako to neki eto nikad ne bi izgovorili, i sad mi je to neka zasluga..ma baš*.


Evo ga opet. Ma tko se tu busa u prsa? Da pobrojimo: znači ja, Anci, vartex, ninet,... tko još? Ne kužim poantu busanja u prsa?
To je kao da veliš kad cure napišu da doje trogodišnjaka, ili lažu, ili se busaju u prsa, ne može biti nikako da tak stvarno rade, jer im je to normalno, jer misle da je tako ispravno, bez ikakvih drugih primisli.  :/

----------


## icyoh

Mislim da iskrivljavaš to što se želi reći  :/

----------


## vissnja

Mene cela ova sad insinuacija da se neko predstavlja drugačije nego što jeste, vređa.
Prvo jer sam ja rekla, i stojim iza toga, da nikad nisam (od kad se zanimam za decu) rekla ni pomislila da je neko dete zločesto.
Drugo, polazim od sebe, govorim istinu i ne vidim zašto bi neko (polu)anoniman na forumu pričao drugačije. Šta npr. imam ja od toga što će neko da misli da sam ja super ako sam jutros izmlatila svoje dete???
I treće, zašto niko nije pomislio obrnuto, tj. da npr. lory, deaedi... provociraju ostale.

Lory, Deaedi ništa lično, Dijana vas je navela kao primere pa sam nastavila tako, nisam mislila da ste stvarno provocirale.

----------


## vertex

Dijana, pa ako znamo lory i Deaedi, možemo znat i mene? Kako su to one "takve", a ja prežestoko idem? I ja sam "takva", majke mi!

----------


## franica

[quote="Dijana"]pa stvarno tko nije pomislio da je neko dijete zločesto quote]
Ja. 
Možda sam naivna, ali vjerujem da ću takva ostati cijeli život. Ili bar dok moja djeca ne odrastu.

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Dijana prvotno napisa
> ...


Evo ja sam dobila 9 kg, znači više od 7 kg, ne znam zašto, ali valjda sam naivna po prirodi meni nije palo na pamet da lažu.  :?
Mislim da svatko ima stvari koje su mu važnije na listi prioriteta, koje su manje važne, i naravno da se ovih važnijih drži ko pijan plota.
Tako je meni jako važno npr. da mi dijete ne jede smoki, ne pije sok, ne jede čokolino i evo to nikad niti nije, nije mi najvažnije na svijetu da strogo ništa od junka ne proba, pa eto jede hrenovke.
S druge strane mi je važno da dijete ne vrijeđam, a kao i za neke druge za mene je riječ zločest vrijeđanje, dakle kao da netko meni veli da sam glupa, pa mi je to visoko na listi prioriteta, i toga se držim kao pijan plota.
Naravno nisu mi to jedini prioriteti, ovo su samo primjeri.

----------


## yaya

> Dijana, pa ako znamo lory i Deaedi, možemo znat i mene? Kako su to one "takve", a ja prežestoko idem? I ja sam "takva", majke mi!


A mi te baš takvu volimo

----------


## vertex

> Ma daj...Sad si me baš rastužila...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nema smajlića, more bit da ti to i zaozbiljno :/


Je, stvarno zaozbiljno. To mora da je znak da mi je vrijeme da se maknem  :Smile:  .

----------


## Anemona

> *Mene cela ova sad insinuacija da se neko predstavlja drugačije nego što jeste, vređa.*Prvo jer sam ja rekla, i stojim iza toga, da nikad nisam (od kad se zanimam za decu) rekla ni pomislila da je neko dete zločesto.
> Drugo, polazim od sebe, govorim istinu i ne vidim zašto bi neko (polu)anoniman na forumu pričao drugačije. Šta npr. imam ja od toga što će neko da misli da sam ja super ako sam jutros izmlatila svoje dete???
> I treće, zašto niko nije pomislio obrnuto, tj. da npr. lory, deaedi... provociraju ostale.
> 
> Lory, Deaedi ništa lično, Dijana vas je navela kao primere pa sam nastavila tako, nisam mislila da ste stvarno provocirale.


Potpis

----------


## ninet

Ovaj   :Saint:   je moj.


 :Grin:  

Nego ja sam na ovom forumu i portalu usvojila toliko dobrih praksi, promijenila neke stavove i ponasanja...i zato sam tu. I sretna sam da ovdje ima zena koje zaista, a ne samo za potrebe foruma, nikad nisu udarile dijete, dale smoki i vjestacku kasicu, koje probleme ne rjesavaju kaznjavanjem, koje muzevi obozavaju, koje su lijepe i dotjerane, koje su majke i managerice, koje super kuhaju... i sretna sam da postoje sve one koje nastoje to sve, sa vise ili manje uspjeha...jer su mi inspiracija, a ne izvor frustracija.


I da se razumijemo....od svega pobrojanog gore, jedino mislim da me muz voli   :Grin:  i u trudnoci sam dobila 10 kila....

----------


## Dijana

Pa nisu ni druge vikale djetetu da je zločesto, rekle bi im da prestanu s nečim (lošim), ili se maknule i to je to. Ako su svom djetetu za nekog rekle da je zločesto i da se s njima ne igra, to ne smiju? Hoću reći, cijela ova haranga je besciljna, jer dokazujete svoju ispravnost nekima koji su isto tako ispravni kao i vi..Samo imaju drugačiji, "tvrđi" stil pisanja..pa se drugi za to uhvate.

----------


## Dijana

ma vertex, ti danas iznimno "žestoko ideš".  :/ Ali meni si jako draga, da ne bude zabune.

----------


## yaya

A možda bi za početak ( čuj mene početak na 7. il 8. stranici) bilo dobro vidjeti što je to zločesto, jer meni nikako nije zločesto dijete koje slučajno prolije sok, slučajno nekog lupi, slučajno nekog gurne, pa čak i ako se zadesi da nastupi u afektu, al bome ako dijete uporno iz dana u dan pogledava jel ga odrasli gledaju i kad vidi da je zrak čist napravi upravo ono što zna da ne smije onda to dijete nastupa s predoumišljajem i po mom mišljenju je ono zločesto. Možda je to dijete zapostavljeno, ne prima dovoljno pažnje i tako dalje i tako dalje, ne ulazim u razloge takvog ponašanja al ponavljam ono jest zločesto.

----------


## Deaedi

I nakon x stranica rasprave mislim da postoje zločesta djeca u dobi od cca. 5-6g nadalje. Manja djeca imaju kod mene kredit ako naprave neke ispade.
I zadržavam svoje pravo da imam takvo mišljenje i da ga podijelim sa okolinom.
Ako neki roditelj ne želi slušati kako komentiram njegovo zločesto dijete ima slijedeći izbor:

1. Ne slušati moje razgovore sa sugovornikom (MM, dijete, prijateljice...)
2. Odgojiti svoje dijete da se ne ponaša nasilno i maltertira drugu djecu. Pa će onda čuti kako ima dobro i pristojno dijete.

Nisam niti jednom djetetu rekla u facu da zločesto, ali sam rekla kako slijedi: nemoj biti bezobrazan, makni se od nas, ostavi nas na miru, ne približavaj nam se-nećemo ni mi blizu tebe, još jednom to napravi i drugačije čemo se razgovarati...

A s roditeljima nisam baš razgovarala: niti jedan nije pokazivao neki interes ili su djeca od cca 6g bila sama u parku. A ja namem pojma kako se zovu, odnosno prezivaju.

----------


## Deaedi

> A možda bi za početak ( čuj mene početak na 7. il 8. stranici) bilo dobro vidjeti što je to zločesto, jer meni nikako nije zločesto dijete koje slučajno prolije sok, slučajno nekog lupi, slučajno nekog gurne, pa čak i ako se zadesi da nastupi u afektu, *al bome ako dijete uporno iz dana u dan pogledava jel ga odrasli gledaju i kad vidi da je zrak čist napravi upravo ono što zna da ne smije onda to dijete nastupa s predoumišljajem i po mom mišljenju je ono zločesto. Možda je to dijete zapostavljeno, ne prima dovoljno pažnje i tako dalje i tako dalje, ne ulazim u razloge takvog ponašanja al ponavljam ono jest zločesto*.


Odlično rečeno.

----------


## ninet

> A možda bi za početak ( čuj mene početak na 7. il 8. stranici) bilo dobro vidjeti što je to zločesto, jer meni nikako nije zločesto dijete koje slučajno prolije sok, slučajno nekog lupi, slučajno nekog gurne, pa čak i ako se zadesi da nastupi u afektu, al bome ako dijete uporno iz dana u dan pogledava jel ga odrasli gledaju i kad vidi da je zrak čist napravi upravo ono što zna da ne smije onda to dijete nastupa s predoumišljajem i po mom mišljenju je ono zločesto. Možda je to dijete zapostavljeno, ne prima dovoljno pažnje i tako dalje i tako dalje, ne ulazim u razloge takvog ponašanja al ponavljam ono jest zločesto.


Ote mi rijec. Jel zlocesto = zlo ili nestasno ili neodgojeno ili svojeglavo?
Kod nas je nekako uvrijezeno da se zlocesto izjednacava sa neodgojenim.
A i to neodgojen je sirok pojam.

----------


## icyoh

Sve me strah nešto komentirati, kakvi postovi frcaju  :/ 

BTW, na forumu sam pronašla dosta korisnih savjeta i par super cura. Skrati mi vrijeme na poslu   :Grin:  i volim razmjeniti mišljenja / iskustva.

No, da sve uzmem zaozbiljno - to ne. Imam dojam da nekad vlada mentalitet "il' se složi il će najglasniji drvljem i kamenjem". I ne referiram se na nikog posebno, čak niti na ovu temu, već općenito.
No, moguće da se i varam.

A natrag na topic..opet potpis Deaedi (je, dosadna sam). Uz iznimku što ja kažem roditeljima (ako ih vidim) da njihovo dijete pljuje / udara / gura moje. Kažem nebiranim riječima, no ne na način da sam:
 a) prosta
 b) da me čuje cijeli park

Istina, dosad sam bila samo dvaput u toj situaciji (oba puta s djecom cca 4, 5 god. čije mame su stajale sa strane i pravile se bedaste "djeca su djeca, od pljuvačke nitko nije umro"). Tada nisam komentirala da je itko "zločest" jer su premali, no iznijela sam svoje mišljenje i riješila problem.

----------


## franica

> Ako neki roditelj ne želi slušati kako komentiram *njegovo zločesto dijete*


Zanima me što dijete napravi da ga se okarakterizira kao "zločesto"?

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako neki roditelj ne želi slušati kako komentiram *njegovo zločesto dijete* 
> 
> 
> Zanima me što dijete napravi da ga se okarakterizira kao "zločesto"?


Pa gore ti je yaya napisla.

----------


## Tashunica

> A možda bi za početak ( čuj mene početak na 7. il 8. stranici) bilo dobro vidjeti što je to zločesto, jer meni nikako nije zločesto dijete koje slučajno prolije sok, slučajno nekog lupi, slučajno nekog gurne, pa čak i ako se zadesi da nastupi u afektu, al bome ako dijete uporno iz dana u dan pogledava jel ga odrasli gledaju i kad vidi da je zrak čist napravi upravo ono što zna da ne smije onda to dijete nastupa s predoumišljajem i po mom mišljenju je ono zločesto. Možda je to dijete zapostavljeno, ne prima dovoljno pažnje i tako dalje i tako dalje, ne ulazim u razloge takvog ponašanja al ponavljam ono jest zločesto.


*X*

----------


## mikka

kaj nije to opet zlocesto ponasanje, koje je uglavnom uvjetovano necim drugim? ili bas karakterna osobina?

malo sam padobranac, iz dana u dan se cudim kako tema bukne i odjednom tri stranice vise nego dan prije  :Grin:

----------


## franica

> A možda bi za početak ( čuj mene početak na 7. il 8. stranici) bilo dobro vidjeti što je to zločesto, jer meni nikako nije zločesto dijete koje slučajno prolije sok, slučajno nekog lupi, slučajno nekog gurne, pa čak i ako se zadesi da nastupi u afektu, *al bome ako dijete uporno iz dana u dan pogledava jel ga odrasli gledaju i kad vidi da je zrak čist napravi upravo ono što zna da ne smije onda to dijete nastupa s predoumišljajem i po mom mišljenju je ono zločesto.* Možda je to dijete zapostavljeno, ne prima dovoljno pažnje i tako dalje i tako dalje, ne ulazim u razloge takvog ponašanja al ponavljam ono jest zločesto.


jel ovo primjer? Ne poznajem niti ne susrećem po parkovima niti jedno dijete koje se tako ponaša.
Djeca obično i reagiraju u afektu.

----------


## yaya

> jel ovo primjer? Ne poznajem niti ne susrećem po parkovima niti jedno dijete koje se tako ponaša.
> Djeca obično i reagiraju u afektu.


Da to je primjer...

----------


## Deaedi

> kaj nije to opet zlocesto ponasanje, koje je uglavnom uvjetovano necim drugim? ili bas karakterna osobina?
> 
> malo sam padobranac, iz dana u dan se cudim kako tema bukne i odjednom tri stranice vise nego dan prije


Meni ne leži ovakav politička korektnost. Mislim da je to samo zavaravanje da se stvari nazovu pravim imenom.

Nije zločest, samo se zločesto ponaša
Nije lažov, samo laže
Nije preljubnik, samo je nesretan u braku i ima ljubavnicu
Nije živčan, samo se neurotično ponaša
Nije nasilnik, samo udara ženu

Itd...

----------


## Svimbalo

Sve forumašice koje žive u ružičastim parkićima (dobro, ne žive,   :Grin:  , nego u njih zalaze), pozivam da samo pola sata sjednu ispred osnovne škole...može ove "naše", ili bilo koje druge-možda se više neće čuditi.

----------


## icyoh

> Meni ne leži ovakav politička korektnost. Mislim da je to samo zavaravanje da se stvari nazovu pravim imenom.
> 
> Nije zločest, samo se zločesto ponaša
> Nije lažov, samo laže
> Nije preljubnik, samo je nesretan u braku i ima ljubavnicu
> Nije živčan, samo se neurotično ponaša
> Nije nasilnik, samo udara ženu
> 
> Itd...


Znate kako je naš dragi političar jednom rekao "Ja ne lažem. Naprosto nekad ne govorim istinu."   :Wink:

----------


## mikka

> kaj nije to opet zlocesto ponasanje, koje je uglavnom uvjetovano necim drugim? ili bas karakterna osobina?


ne kuzim politicku korektnost, ali velika je razlika izmedu ovo dvoje. 

biti zlocest i ponasati se zlocesto. ali vjerojatno se radi o dobi. kad je dijete malo onda se ponasa zlocesto, a kasnije valjda postaje zlocesto.

----------


## Anemona

> A možda bi za početak ( čuj mene početak na 7. il 8. stranici) bilo dobro vidjeti *što je to zločesto*, jer meni nikako nije zločesto dijete koje slučajno prolije sok, slučajno nekog lupi, slučajno nekog gurne, pa čak i ako se zadesi da nastupi u afektu, al bome ako dijete uporno iz dana u dan pogledava jel ga odrasli gledaju i kad vidi da je zrak čist napravi upravo ono što zna da ne smije onda to dijete nastupa s predoumišljajem i po mom mišljenju je ono zločesto. Možda je to dijete zapostavljeno, ne prima dovoljno pažnje i tako dalje i tako dalje, ne ulazim u razloge takvog ponašanja al ponavljam ono jest zločesto.


Budući da sam pokrenula temu, evo mojeg primjera s početka:



> Što ti podrazumijevaš pod "zločesta"? 
> Npr. 1(karikiram): dvogodišnjak i mama si igraju. Mami dođe prijateljice i one piju kavicu i pričaju. Dijete recimo nastavlja igru, pa dolazi kod mame nosi igračke i uključuje mamu. Mama se djelomično uključi, ostalo je koncentrirana na prijateljicu,... Isti scenarij, više puta. Nakon pola sata dijete slučajno dok dodaje igračku baci na pod šalicu i razbije. 
> I što sad: Mama viče: Kako si zločest,.... zašto si to napravio,... 
> Ovo je izmišljena situacija, ali slična mnogim situacijama kod večine mama dvogodišnjaka. 
> Smatram da uvijek neki slijed događaja dovede do "zločeste situacije", u ovom primjeru mama nije bila koncentrirana na igru s djetetom, dijete je premalo da shvati da mama sad treba pola sata na miru piti kavicu. Dolazi do razilaženja mišljenja i potreba i dijete je ili več nervozno što ga mama "ne doživljava", pa je slučajno bacilo šalicu, ili je namjerno bacilo šalicu pokušavajući privuči maminu pažnju, pa i pod cijenu "negativne pažnje". 
> Kako bih ja reagirala? Ne mogu reči točno u riječ, ali vjerojatno bih rekla nešto u smislu: M., to je ružno, ne želim da to radiš. Zajedno bi to počistili i na neki način bi mi bilo jasno da se to dogodilo jer me dijete več pola sata vuče za nogu, a ja ne reagiram. 
> *Malo glup primjer i moje pojašnjenje, ali poanta je da mi nikad ne padne na pamet reči djetetu da je zločesto, ili da je budala, to mi je vrijeđanja i nekako mi dođe kao psovka*.


I ovo podebljano je moj zaključak s početka. E sad, u kojem trenutku je tema prešla u krive sfere, nemam pojma.

----------


## AdioMare

> Je, stvarno zaozbiljno. To mora da je znak da mi je vrijeme da se maknem  .


Ma daj  :Love:  
Put koji ti razumom i trudom krčiš ja jednostavno ponekad zaobiđem ne jer je tako ispravno, već jer je lakše. :/ 
Ne jer ne vidim smisla, već jer je efikasnije na kratke staze, umorna sam ili mi kratak fitilj.
Jasno mi je da time ne dobivam puno, ali luda ja se uzdam i u malo sreće.  :Wink: 
Nakon tvojih postova se malo preispitam (oni su mi nekako mjera za pravu stvar  :Love:  ) i obećam si da ću se obračunati sa svim svojim slabostima.  :Grin:  
Da se nisi ni slučajno maknula! :prijeti_prstom!:

----------


## ninet

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Je, stvarno zaozbiljno. To mora da je znak da mi je vrijeme da se maknem  .
> 
> 
> Ma daj  
> Put koji ti razumom i trudom krčiš ja jednostavno ponekad zaobiđem ne jer je tako ispravno, već jer je lakše. :/ 
> Ne jer ne vidim smisla, već jer je efikasnije na kratke staze, umorna sam ili mi kratak fitilj.
> ...



Ma to ona samo misli na ovaj topic i danasnji emotivni dan   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kaj nije to opet zlocesto ponasanje, koje je uglavnom uvjetovano necim drugim? ili bas karakterna osobina?
> 
> 
> ne kuzim politicku korektnost, ali velika je razlika izmedu ovo dvoje. 
> 
> biti zlocest i ponasati se zlocesto. ali vjerojatno se radi o dobi. kad je dijete malo onda se ponasa zlocesto, a kasnije valjda postaje zlocesto.



Da, ali do koje dobi. Ako dijete starije od 5g namjerno i sa intencijom da ozlijedi i povrijedi drugo dijete njih udara, tuđe, vrijeđa....za mene je to zločesto.

----------


## seni

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Je, stvarno zaozbiljno. To mora da je znak da mi je vrijeme da se maknem  .
> 
> 
> Ma daj  
> Put koji ti razumom i trudom krčiš ja jednostavno ponekad zaobiđem ne jer je tako ispravno, već jer je lakše. :/ 
> Ne jer ne vidim smisla, već jer je efikasnije na kratke staze, umorna sam ili mi kratak fitilj.
> ...



vertex, vratiiiii se!   :Laughing:

----------


## seni

da se pridruzim AM.
meni je vertex bas suvislo i pametno opisivala kako ona to radi.
i to kako to radi mi se bas svida.

----------


## franica

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A možda bi za početak ( čuj mene početak na 7. il 8. stranici) bilo dobro vidjeti *što je to zločesto*, jer meni nikako nije zločesto dijete koje slučajno prolije sok, slučajno nekog lupi, slučajno nekog gurne, pa čak i ako se zadesi da nastupi u afektu, al bome ako dijete uporno iz dana u dan pogledava jel ga odrasli gledaju i kad vidi da je zrak čist napravi upravo ono što zna da ne smije onda to dijete nastupa s predoumišljajem i po mom mišljenju je ono zločesto. Možda je to dijete zapostavljeno, ne prima dovoljno pažnje i tako dalje i tako dalje, ne ulazim u razloge takvog ponašanja al ponavljam ono jest zločesto.
> 
> 
> Budući da sam pokrenula temu, evo mojeg primjera s početka:
> 
> 
> ...


Potpisujem

----------


## Loryblue

> vissnja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...


nije ti draga promaklo jer ne dijelim ružne epitete, a da dreknem - to je istina. ali dreknit "majmune", "zli crve" ili "alo ti".....je neusporedivo. ja dreknem ovo zadnje. jer da ne dreknem dok netko nasrće na moje dite, a ja dođem do tog nekog moje dite je već dobilo porciju onoga šta nije tribalo.

----------


## Loryblue

> Ma daj...Sad si me baš rastužila...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nema smajlića, more bit da ti to i zaozbiljno :/ 
> 
> Ne, nisam konkretno na tebe mislila, ali isto mislim da prežestoko ideš. Koliko ja znam loryn stil pisanja, ona sve bombastično piše   , i *ja je uopće predoslovno ne shvaćam*. Deaedi je isto istinoljubivka, ali čist sumnjam da bi ijedno dijete etiketirala na igralištu.


ovo me pogodilo posred srca  :Crying or Very sad:  

minjam stil pisanja, prelazim u "političku korektnost", nema više senzacionalizma i bombastičnosti - hoće li to bit dovoljno da me počneš shvaćat doslovno  :Wink:  


šta se tiče ostalog i ja stojim iza svake svoje riči, a da me se sad okrene naopako neću prominit mišljenje i kazat kako ne postoje zločesta dica. uuu itekako postoje.

smoki dajem ditetu jer ga i moja guza voli popapat. srknem povremeno coca colu (ali prije coctu  :Grin:  ) i dam gutljaj maloj ako traži.

u obje trudnoće sam dobila preko 30kg (a ja tako zavidim onima koje su se zaustavile na 7kg). moji zubi ne poznaju vagu  :Laughing:  

komentiram na glas i lipo i loše, pa bilo to ponašanje, oblačenje, izgled (ooo kako volim komentirat tek zgodne ženske....).

i dalje potpisujem Deaedi i icyoh jer se ovdje slažem s njima.

----------


## vertex

> Ma to ona samo misli na ovaj topic i danasnji emotivni dan


Ma naravno da msilim samo na ovaj topic. Iako, pošto sam budna od 4, možda bude još koji dan   :Grin:  .

I hvala svima koji su mi napisali utješne postove. Očito sam bila malo predramatična, kad sam izazvala takvu reakciju. 
AM opet si mi utjerala strah u kosti!

----------


## AdioMare

Shvatila sam ja da se ticalo samo ove teme, ali ti si tako rijetko ovdje da je i to puno previše.

Boj me se, nego šta!  :Grin:

----------


## seni

ajde da je jos netko budan od 4  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

prije nego odem na posao , update

odvela marka u vrtić curica i par njih na hodniku, teta otišla na wc ili sl, nebitno, uglavnom  šefica i svita na hodniku kod ormarića

ja : marko odi u sobu

šefica : nema tete ( glupost ima ali je 5 m dalje) mi  smo na hodniku

Ja : ignoriram i kažem , marko odi u sobu tu ti je mjesto i čekaj tetu

šefica i svita uglas : ali mi NEEEEEĆEMO u sobu


ja: hladno, pa ja se vama i ne obraćam, koliko me pamćenje služi rekla sam :- marko odi u sobu ,a ne djeco odiTE u sobu

i krenem prema izlazu , i okrenem se a svi u sobi, skupa sa šeficom    :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ma daj...Sad si me baš rastužila...
> ...


lory kaj se ljutiš   :Smile:  

nego, nije ti baš neki argument za smoki i colu da daješ djetetu jer i ti voliš. neke stvari nisu za djecu ma kako se nama svidjele ili ih voljeli jesti. 

zločeste djece ima ili nema, ovisno o tome kako ih neki od nas žele nazvati. zapravo ponašanje je ono koje etiketiramo, zar ne?

----------


## pomikaki

Svašta ste pretresle, malo me nema i gle. Kako ste samo opet do smokija došli?

Da pokušam sažeti svoje mišljenje. Mislim da npr. Deadey i Lory stavom da je dobro slijediti primitivne nagone dok štite svoje dijete u parkiću nisu na dobrom tragu. Da se nalaze u džungli to bi bilo ok. Ja volim prirodne instinkte, ali nekad se mora i tekovine civilizacije uzeti u obzir, pogotovo ako želite da se i oni koji su s vama u interakciji ponašaju civilizirano. Parkić je mjesto gdje se vaše dijete i ostala djeca uče između ostalog civiliziranom rješavanju sukoba. Naravno, ako roditelji sukobe rješavaju civilizirano. Čak i ako druga strana nije baš civilizirana, ja kao roditelj i odrasla osoba bit ću i više od toga, dok god mogu. Recimo, sviđa mi se primjer marie71 kako je reagirala na malu koja se ne da upristojiti.

Ne znači to da ću mirno gledati sukob u kojem moje dijete izvlači kraći kraj, niti onaj gdje bi eventualno moje dijete maltretiralo drugoga. Čim zaključim da je sukob takav da traži reakciju odrasle osobe reagirat ću, možda i viknem, ali smatram da komentari o neodgojenoj i divljoj djeci nikom neće pomoći. Pa ni meni. Svejedno kome su upućeni. Bitno je tko ih čuje.

Sa starijim delinkventima isto se nemam što raspravljati jesu li neodgojeni, divlji ili kakvi već. Ako ih mogu zaustaviti u nekoj svinjariji, učinit ću to, ako ne mogu, zvat ću policiju.

Poanta je zapravo - tko sam ja da sudim? Želim li učiniti dobro, bolje da djelujem. I to pozitivno, pa makar se radilo o sitnicama. Ne živim u ružičastom svijetu. Svaki dan sam bolno svjesna da je svijet u kojem živim ušao u tešku fazu dekadencije i rasula. Ali ja ne želim slijediti taj trend.

----------


## Dijana

:shock: 
Mojim postovima su se neki našli rastuženi ili kakvi već. Žao mi je, nije mi bila namjera, ali al ga ti pomikaki izvrijeđa...

----------


## pomikaki

ma daj, misliš da vrijeđam?
Pa nisam imala namjeru...
Tko se nađe povrijeđen, neka se žali pa ću se objašnjavati. Jesi li i ti među njima?   :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

> ma daj, misliš da vrijeđam?
> Pa nisam imala namjeru...
> Tko se nađe povrijeđen, neka se žali pa ću se objašnjavati. Jesi li i ti među njima?


Nije važno, ak ti to ne kužiš, nema toga ko će ti objasnit.  :Sad:

----------


## Anemona

> Svašta ste pretresle, malo me nema i gle. Kako ste samo opet do smokija došli?
> 
> Da pokušam sažeti svoje mišljenje. Mislim da npr. Deadey i Lory stavom da je dobro slijediti primitivne nagone dok štite svoje dijete u parkiću nisu na dobrom tragu. Da se nalaze u džungli to bi bilo ok. Ja volim prirodne instinkte, ali nekad se mora i tekovine civilizacije uzeti u obzir, pogotovo ako želite da se i oni koji su s vama u interakciji ponašaju civilizirano. Parkić je mjesto gdje se vaše dijete i ostala djeca uče između ostalog civiliziranom rješavanju sukoba. Naravno, ako roditelji sukobe rješavaju civilizirano. Čak i ako druga strana nije baš civilizirana, ja kao roditelj i odrasla osoba bit ću i više od toga, dok god mogu. Recimo, sviđa mi se primjer marie71 kako je reagirala na malu koja se ne da upristojiti.
> 
> Ne znači to da ću mirno gledati sukob u kojem moje dijete izvlači kraći kraj, niti onaj gdje bi eventualno moje dijete maltretiralo drugoga. Čim zaključim da je sukob takav da traži reakciju odrasle osobe reagirat ću, možda i viknem, ali smatram da komentari o neodgojenoj i divljoj djeci nikom neće pomoći. Pa ni meni. Svejedno kome su upućeni. Bitno je tko ih čuje.
> 
> Sa starijim delinkventima isto se nemam što raspravljati jesu li neodgojeni, divlji ili kakvi već. Ako ih mogu zaustaviti u nekoj svinjariji, učinit ću to, ako ne mogu, zvat ću policiju.
> 
> Poanta je zapravo - tko sam ja da sudim? Želim li učiniti dobro, bolje da djelujem. I to pozitivno, pa makar se radilo o sitnicama. Ne živim u ružičastom svijetu. Svaki dan sam bolno svjesna da je svijet u kojem živim ušao u tešku fazu dekadencije i rasula. Ali ja ne želim slijediti taj trend.


Baš si to lijepo napisala, slažem se.

----------


## Deaedi

> Mislim da npr. Deadey i Lory stavom da je dobro slijediti primitivne nagone dok štite svoje dijete u parkiću nisu na dobrom tragu.


Ovako, Lory i ja smo napisale da u parku branimo svoje dijete od nasilnika. To su neke forumašice prozvale primitivnim.

Ako su moja upozorenja nasilniku da se makne od mog djeteta primitivna, neka su. I ako je moj stav da ima zločeste djece primitivan, onda sam i ja primitivna. I ponavljam, to mi je u ovom kontekstu kompliment. Jer mi ne pada na pamet biti "uljuđena" na štetu svog djeteta.

Sigurno neću primjenjivati instant psihologiju u parkiću i ulaziti u dubokoumne razgovore sa djetetom ili njegovim roditeljima koje ne poznajem.

----------


## Deaedi

> ma daj, misliš da vrijeđam?
> Pa nisam imala namjeru...
> Tko se nađe povrijeđen, neka se žali pa ću se objašnjavati. Jesi li i ti među njima?


Pa čuj, rekla si da su moji stavovi prikladni jedino za đunglu. To nije uvreda?

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma daj, misliš da vrijeđam?
> Pa nisam imala namjeru...
> Tko se nađe povrijeđen, neka se žali pa ću se objašnjavati. Jesi li i ti među njima?  
> 
> 
> Pa čuj, rekla si da su moji stavovi prikladni jedino za đunglu. To nije uvreda?


nisam mislila kao primjer nepristojnosti nego kao okoliš gdje ti pravila pristojnog ponašanja neće pomoći. Mogla sam kao alternativu nezgodnom izrazu "đungla" napisati recimo "ratni uvjeti", ako bi to manje vrijeđalo. Još jednom, nije mi nikad bila namjera uvrijediti nikoga, ni ovdje ni drugdje.

Ja ću isto upozoriti naslinika da se makne od mog djeteta.
Ali neću mm-u ili bilo kome drugome komentirati da je to dijete divlje ili zločesto. Ne vidim potrebe za time, vidim samo pražnjenje negativne energije.
Isto tako, moja „uljuđenost“ neće ići na štetu mog djeteta.
Ali ni na štetu onog drugog.
Ni ja neću primjenjivati instant psihologiju u parkiću i niti ulaziti u dubokoumne razgovore s bilo kime.
Samo ću iz svog riječnika izbaciti "etikete", umjesto toga ću se posvetiti najboljem rješenju problema. Ne znam koji motivi tjeraju dijete da se ponaša "neodgojeno". Ali svojim ponašanjem pokazat ću mu da mu ne mora svatko biti neprijatelj.

Nalazimo se u Evropi :hehe: , u dječjem parkiću. Ne borim se za život djeteta, nego primjerom pokazujem kako se sukobi (i to sukobi oko banalnih stvari) rješavaju.

----------


## icyoh

Ili imam viši prag tolerancije ili ne znam..... 
Nazvati nešto pravim imenom nije vrijeđanje niti etiketiranje. Meni u RL ne smeta prikazati situaciju onakvom kako je vidim, a ne okolišati.
Ako udariš drugo dijete i onda se cerekaš onda si zločest.
Ako sjediš na guzici cijeli dan dok se posao gomila, a drugi rade - onda si lijen .
Ako varaš MM i tajiš onda si varalica i lažov.
Ako u tramvaju ne ustaneš bakici onda si neodgojen.
itd...


Nit' imam namjere etiketirati niti uvrijediti nekoga, naprosto konstatirati činjenicu koju vidim.
I da, i dalje mislim da zločeste djece ima - zvali ih kako god hoćemo.

----------


## AdioMare

Tko to meni malo pretjeruje?  :Grin:  




> Ja ću isto upozoriti naslinika da se makne od mog djeteta.
> Ali neću mm-u ili bilo kome drugome komentirati da je to dijete divlje ili zločesto.


Ovo je baš važno za cijelu tu priču, kome ćeš ti reći, a kome nećeš.

----------


## pomikaki

> I da, i dalje mislim da zločeste djece ima - zvali ih kako god hoćemo.


Ok, ima djece koju možemo nazvati zločestom, neku možemo nazvati i zlom.
Ali nisu se takvi rodili, već su ih tako odgojili.
Smatram da nepotrebno grubim komentarom doprinosim (u manjem dijelu) njihovom lošem odgoju. Zato to izbjegavam.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ili imam viši prag tolerancije ili ne znam..... 
> .


jel to viši ili niži prag tolerancije  :?  

ovaj topik me definitivno zbunjuje.   :Grin:

----------


## ninet

> Ili imam viši prag tolerancije ili ne znam..... 
> Nazvati nešto pravim imenom nije vrijeđanje niti etiketiranje. Meni u RL ne smeta prikazati situaciju onakvom kako je vidim, a ne okolišati.
> Ako udariš drugo dijete i onda se cerekaš onda si zločest.
> Ako sjediš na guzici cijeli dan dok se posao gomila, a drugi rade - onda si lijen .
> *Ako varaš MM i tajiš* onda si varalica i lažov.
> Ako u tramvaju ne ustaneš bakici onda si neodgojen.
> itd...
> 
> 
> ...


  :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

Ja doma komunikaciji sa MM, kad prepričavam neki doživljaj, koristim i puno gore izraze od "zločest". Baš sam primitivna.   :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

I mene zbunjuje.... Ovaj je topik pravi primjer kako forumska komunikacija ima puno rupa i puno "skliskih mjesta" gdje se ljudi krivo sporazumiju čak i kad slično misle...

----------


## ninet

Sve to stoji  (osim TM-a)   :Grin:  draga Icyoh....Ali hoces li ti nekom na poslu kad ga zateknes da nista ne radi reci "Oh lijen si"...Ili "Hajd ziv bio malo to pospremi, nije OK da se mi lomimo a ti citav dan na forumu   :Grin:  "

----------


## AdioMare

Što bi rekla Cvijeta, ovaj topic me definitivno zbunjuje.  :Grin:  

Meni tu izgleda kao da bi mu Anemona rekla: Oh, lijen si, a Lory: Ajd živ bio..
.. ali već znam da si drugačije zamislila točan odgovor.  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Tko to meni malo pretjeruje?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Nisam sigurna da sam shvatila...
Ovo što si citirala, htjela sam komentirati neke postove gdje cure kažu kako se neće djetetu unijeti u lice i sasuti mu da je zločest ili kakav već, ali će mm-u naglas reći "neodgojenog li djeteta" tako da dotično dijete čuje (*Deaedi* - ne mislim na to što kažeš _doma_ tm-u)
Mislim, ima gorih stvari na svijetu, može se reći i da pretjerujem, ali meni je to nepotrebno. Mislim da ima prikladnijih reakcija.
Nije ni da osuđujem svakog kome to izleti, ali jedno je ako ti izleti a drugo ako smatraš da je to super.
Jer zamislite svoje dijete koje je jedan dan bilo malo nestašnije, a netko se na grub način obrecne na njega, da li bi vam baš bilo svejedno?

I meni se čini da se baš najbolje ne razumijemo.   :Grin: 
Ne želim se predstavljati kao nekakav primjer zen-budizma, samo možda da malo preburno reagirate, i ne dajete baš dobar uzor djeci kako mirno riješiti sukob.

----------


## icyoh

> Sve to stoji  (osim TM-a)   draga Icyoh....Ali hoces li ti nekom na poslu kad ga zateknes da nista ne radi reci "Oh lijen si"...Ili "Hajd ziv bio malo to pospremi, nije OK da se mi lomimo a ti citav dan na forumu   "


Ja ću reći "lijen si, mrdaj' guzicu" (u situaciji da netko cijeli dan ne mrdne prstom dok se drugi ubijaju). Netko će vjerojatno reći "ne bi li se bolje osjećao da nam pomogneš u čišćenju?", no nisam jedna od njih. Jer me iskreno nije briga da li bi se dotični bolje osjećao da pomogne već me samo briga kako ta "lijenost" utječe na mene/kolektiv/ovisi već o čemu je riječ.

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ili imam viši prag tolerancije ili ne znam..... 
> .
> 
> 
> jel to viši ili niži prag tolerancije  :?  
> 
> ovaj topik me definitivno zbunjuje.


Pretpostavljam viši kad mi izravno imenovanje neke osobine ne spada pod vrijeđanje.

----------


## Deaedi

> *Deaedi* - ne mislim na to što kažeš _doma_ tm-u)


Htjela sam reći da u usporedbi s onim što doma kažem MM o nekoj djeci, "zločest" je vrlo blaga riječ.

----------


## čokolada

> Ili imam viši prag tolerancije ili ne znam..... 
> Nazvati nešto pravim imenom nije vrijeđanje niti etiketiranje. Meni u RL ne smeta prikazati situaciju onakvom kako je vidim, a ne okolišati.
> Ako udariš drugo dijete i onda se cerekaš onda si zločest.
> Ako sjediš na guzici cijeli dan dok se posao gomila, a drugi rade - onda si lijen .
> Ako varaš MM i tajiš onda si varalica i lažov.
> *Ako u tramvaju ne ustaneš bakici onda si neodgojen*.
> itd...
> 
> 
> ...


E pa vidiš kako je to zanimljivo:
Možda ti je u tom trenutku slabo, možda imaš longetu ispod hlača, možda si trudna, možda ti se bljuje, možda od muke bakicu ni ne vidiš.... a bakica i suputnici naglas percipiraju da si neodgojena i bezobrazna.
Možda i u parku tako ponekad bude: možda je to isto dijete po deseti put zaredom bilo gurnuto i sad mu je jedanaesti put puk'o film i odgurnulo je najbliže (slučajno tvoje) dijete. Možda je inače dobro ko Kruščica, ali ipak ćeš mu taj jedini put zalijepiti da svi čuju: Zločest si, nevoljo jedna, miči se od mog djeteta....

----------


## yaya

čokolada mislim da smo pojam zločestoče ipak malo drugačije definirali od ovog što ti navodiš i još na (nemam pojma kojoj stranici) je rečeno da nitko djeci ne govori 

"Zločest si, nevoljo jedna, miči se od mog djeteta...."

----------


## vissnja

Osim što se potpuno slažem sa ovim što je čokolada napisala, dodaću još samo ovo: dete je dete, za njegovu neodgojenost i zločestoću krivi su odrasli, pa ako već na glas komentarišete u parku da svi čuju, onda bi mislim, fer bilo reći: kakvi su to ........ roditelji, a ne etiketirati dete. (Naravno sve ovo za one komentare koje čuje to dete, šta pričate mužu kući me savrčeno ne zanima)

----------


## Deaedi

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ili imam viši prag tolerancije ili ne znam..... 
> Nazvati nešto pravim imenom nije vrijeđanje niti etiketiranje. Meni u RL ne smeta prikazati situaciju onakvom kako je vidim, a ne okolišati.
> Ako udariš drugo dijete i onda se cerekaš onda si zločest.
> Ako sjediš na guzici cijeli dan dok se posao gomila, a drugi rade - onda si lijen .
> Ako varaš MM i tajiš onda si varalica i lažov.
> *Ako u tramvaju ne ustaneš bakici onda si neodgojen*.
> ...


Čokolada, nitko od se ne obraća tuđem djetetu takvim riječima. Pročitaj raspravu od početka.

----------


## čokolada

Ali NAGLAS kažeš mužu i svom djetetu tako da i drugi čuju: Zločesto dijete, ne igraj se s njim? 
Čitam pažljivo od početka.

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Deaedi* - ne mislim na to što kažeš _doma_ tm-u)
> 
> 
> Htjela sam reći da u usporedbi s onim što doma kažem MM o nekoj djeci, "zločest" je vrlo blaga riječ.


Što kažeš doma tm-u, to je tvoja stvar. Ja sam mislila na ovo



> Mislim da nisam dosada direktno u facu nekom djetetu rekla da je zločesto: rekla sam: nemoj to raditi, ostavi nas na miru i sl.
> No, bez pardona sam sa MM ili nekim drugim u parku normalnim glasom  komentirala: bezobrazno, neodgojeno i sl. 
> I ako netko već može druge maltretirati svojim ponašanjem onda i ja mogu reći šta mislim o takvom ponašanju.





> i da, ja sam isto od onih koji komentiraju "isuse divljega li diteta"....





> [primitivno ili ne, ja sam kobac koji bdije nad svojim ditetom, a hoće li moja reakcija izazvat traume iz djetinjstva kod nekog diteta koje je udrilo moje - ma zaboli me.


mene bi bilo strah kraj vas u parkiću. Mislim, imam zbilja mirno dijete, ali tko zna što se može dogoditi? Radije bih da se s nama igraju djeca čije će mame zajedno sa mnom mirno riješiti eventualni sukob.

Kako reče čokolada, ne volim suditi (pogotovo ne na glas) drugom kad ne znam sve okolnosti. Tako se sukob samo zaoštrava.

----------


## Anemona

> Osim što se potpuno slažem sa ovim što je čokolada napisala, dodaću još samo ovo: dete je dete, za njegovu neodgojenost i zločestoću krivi su odrasli, pa ako već na glas komentarišete u parku da svi čuju, onda bi mislim, fer bilo reći: kakvi su to ........ roditelji, a ne etiketirati dete. (Naravno sve ovo za one komentare koje čuje to dete, šta pričate mužu kući me savrčeno ne zanima)


Mogla bih do sutra ispravljati "navode koje smatram netočnim", ali trenutno nemam vremena, zato ću lijepo potpisati *vissnju*, jer je to lijepo sročila, naravno i* čokoladu* i *pomikaki*, da se više ne ponavljamo, a rekla bih isto što i one.   :Grin:

----------


## Moover

> Ako udariš drugo dijete i onda se cerekaš onda si zločest.
> Ako sjediš na guzici cijeli dan dok se posao gomila, a drugi rade - onda si lijen .
> Ako varaš MM i tajiš onda si varalica i lažov.
> Ako u tramvaju ne ustaneš bakici onda si neodgojen.


A što si ako:
- udariš drugo dijete i ne cerekaš se?
- ležim dok se posao gomila, a ni drugi ne rade?
- varam MM i ne tajim?
- ako nema bakice u tramvaju?
 :?

----------


## Deaedi

> Ali NAGLAS kažeš mužu i svom djetetu tako da i drugi čuju: Zločesto dijete, ne igraj se s njim? 
> Čitam pažljivo od početka.


Kažem svom mužu i djetetu. A kome ne odgovara, ne mora slušati naše privatne razgovore. Ili se na njih ne obazirati.

----------


## cvijeta73

> [
> mene bi bilo strah kraj vas u parkiću. .


pomikaki, nemoj zaboraviti i koji sport je icy trenirala.

jel te sad još više strah?

----------


## icyoh

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [
> mene bi bilo strah kraj vas u parkiću. .
> 
> 
> pomikaki, nemoj zaboraviti i koji sport je icy trenirala.
> 
> jel te sad još više strah?


  :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

> mene bi bilo strah kraj vas u parkiću. Mislim, imam zbilja mirno dijete, ali tko zna što se može dogoditi? Radije bih da se s nama igraju djeca čije će mame zajedno sa mnom mirno riješiti eventualni sukob.


Aha...znači ako malom zločku kažem da ostavi moje dijete na miru, a svojem djetetu neka se makne od njega jer je zločest, to je nasilno rješavanje sukoba?

----------


## yaya

> mene bi bilo strah kraj vas u parkiću.


Zašto... :? Da ne čuješ nešto što ti ne paše ili???

----------


## franica

> Mislim da nisam dosada direktno u facu nekom djetetu rekla da je zločesto: rekla sam: nemoj to raditi, ostavi nas na miru i sl.
> No, bez pardona sam sa MM ili nekim drugim u parku normalnim glasom  komentirala: bezobrazno, neodgojeno i sl. 
> I ako netko već može druge maltretirati svojim ponašanjem onda i ja mogu reći šta mislim o takvom ponašanju.





> i da, ja sam isto od onih koji komentiraju "isuse divljega li diteta"....





> [primitivno ili ne, ja sam kobac koji bdije nad svojim ditetom, a hoće li moja reakcija izazvat traume iz djetinjstva kod nekog diteta koje je udrilo moje - ma zaboli me.



Drago mi je da u svom skromnim petogodišnjem stažu "igranja" u parkićima nisam nikada naišla na ovakve komentare.

Ili mi možda sasvim slučajno posječujemo "ružičaste" parkiće...

----------


## vissnja

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali NAGLAS kažeš mužu i svom djetetu tako da i drugi čuju: Zločesto dijete, ne igraj se s njim? 
> Čitam pažljivo od početka.
> 
> 
> Kažem svom mužu i djetetu. A kome ne odgovara, ne mora slušati naše privatne razgovore. Ili se na njih ne obazirati.


Baš me zanima, da čuješ da neka mama isto tako svom mužu i detetu komentariše tvoje dete, da li bi te pogodilo? I da li bi tvoje dete bilo pogođeno da čuje da neka mama o njemu kaže npr. (karikiram, ali ima svakakvih ljudi): Što je ova devojčica tunjava, nespretna, zmazana....

----------


## AdioMare

> Zašto... :? Da ne čuješ nešto što ti ne paše ili???


 :Laughing:  

Joj, joj, Pomikaki, kad si u pravu nemaš se čega bojati.  :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

I da. Prilično sam sigurna da sam upravo na ovom forumu prije par godina, kao još mlada i neiskusna mama, pisala da nema zločeste djece, odnosno bila na strani koju sada zastupaju moji "oponenti" u raspravi.

Promijenilo me životno iskustvo i intenzivnije druženje s različitom djecom po različitim parkovima i igraonicama.

----------


## yaya

> I da. Prilično sam sigurna da sam upravo na ovom forumu prije par godina, kao još mlada i neiskusna mama, pisala da nema zločeste djece, odnosno bila na strani koju sada zastupaju moji "oponenti" u raspravi.
> 
> Promijenilo me životno iskustvo i intenzivnije druženje s različitom djecom po različitim parkovima i igraonicama.


Ista stvar se i meni dogodila...čak do nedavno sam uporno tvrdila kako ne postoje zločesta djeca dok se nisam uvjerila u suprotno.

----------


## Deaedi

> Što je ova devojčica tunjava, nespretna, zmazana....


Od kuda su sada ispali ovi komentari?

Jedno je komentirati nečije karakterne i fizičke osobine. U pitanju je 1 dijete  To je u najmanju ruku, nepristojno.

Drugo je komentirati nečiju nasilnost u interakciji sa vlastitim djetetom. U pitanju je 2 djece, od kojih jedno i moje. To je iznošenje vlastitih doživljaja oko nekog fizičkog sukoba.

----------


## AdioMare

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I da. Prilično sam sigurna da sam upravo na ovom forumu prije par godina, kao još mlada i neiskusna mama, pisala da nema zločeste djece, odnosno bila na strani koju sada zastupaju moji "oponenti" u raspravi.
> 
> Promijenilo me životno iskustvo i intenzivnije druženje s različitom djecom po različitim parkovima i igraonicama.
> 
> 
> Ista stvar se i meni dogodila...čak do nedavno sam uporno tvrdila kako ne postoje zločesta djeca dok se nisam uvjerila u suprotno.


Potpisujem gospođe.  :Smile:

----------


## vissnja

Da, ali kada to čuje jedno dete od 6,7... godina, shvata to lično i može ga povrediti, isto kao i tvoje dete. Hoću samo da ti pokažem kako nečiji komentar može da povredi dete. A zašto? Zbog čega to raditi? Zar te toliko nije briga šta oseća neko dete?

----------


## vissnja

Pisala sam Deaedi, AM mi uletela   :Razz:

----------


## Anemona

> I da. Prilično sam sigurna da sam upravo na ovom forumu prije par godina, *kao još mlada i neiskusna mama*, pisala da nema zločeste djece, odnosno bila na strani koju sada zastupaju moji "oponenti" u raspravi.
> 
> Promijenilo me životno iskustvo i intenzivnije druženje s različitom djecom po različitim parkovima i igraonicama.


Nešto sam propustila? Koliko tvoje dijete ima godina? 15?
Moje ima 2 godine, dakle 2 godine hodočastim s njim po parku, nećakinja ima 4,5, nju sam prije isto stalno vodila u park, kumče ima 12 godina, i od rođenja sam ju stalno čuvala, zato sam joj i kuma. Tako da iskustva s djecom u parku imam sasvim dovoljno, ali sam baš napomenula da se moje mišljenje promijenilo nakon rođenja mojeg djeteta.
Da li sam ja još neiskusna mlada mama? Vjerojatno da.



> Baš me zanima, da čuješ da neka mama isto tako svom mužu i detetu komentariše tvoje dete, da li bi te pogodilo? I da li bi tvoje dete bilo pogođeno da čuje da neka mama o njemu kaže npr. (karikiram, ali ima svakakvih ljudi): Što je ova devojčica tunjava, nespretna, zmazana....


I mene zanima odgovor na ovo pitanje.

----------


## pomikaki

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pomikaki prvotno napisa
> ...


uh, zbilja, dobro si me sjetila   :Laughing:  




> Zašto... :? Da ne čuješ nešto što ti ne paše ili???


ne kužim pa ću preskočiti. 

Evo još jednom: neka vam bude tvrdnja da postoje zločesta djeca. Ali nisu zločesta sama po sebi. Drugi ih maltretiraju i zanemaruju. Nemojte im se i vi pridružiti jer za to nema potrebe.




> Aha...znači ako malom zločku kažem da ostavi moje dijete na miru, a svojem djetetu neka se makne od njega jer je zločest, to je nasilno rješavanje sukoba


Evo, zamislimo da smo stvarno skupa u parkiću i da su nam se djeca pokefala, pa radije bih da izostaviš ono "zločest", ako nije problem...

----------


## AdioMare

> Da, ali kada to čuje jedno dete od 6,7... godina, shvata to lično i može ga povrediti, isto kao i tvoje dete.


Jedno dijete od 6, 7 godina koje takav komentar shvaća osobno i vrijeđa ga, svjesno je da i njegov postupak nekoga vrijeđa ili, još gore, boli.
Negdje mora nastupiti rez.
I otkud sad opet to da netko tuđem djetetu govori ružne riječi?
Zar se to više nije eliminiralo iz rasprave?
Ne treba se klin klinom izbijati, ali ne stoje stvari baš tako kako ih ti želiš pokazati.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Da, ali kada to čuje jedno dete od 6,7... godina, shvata to lično i može ga povrediti, isto kao i tvoje dete. Hoću samo da ti pokažem kako nečiji komentar može da povredi dete. A zašto? Zbog čega to raditi? Zar te toliko nije briga šta oseća neko dete?


i dalje mislim da ne treba ni jednom djetetu reci da je zlocesto. ali ovo sto ce mu netko drugi to reci, kako to sprijeciti? Mislim da ne trebamo puno strahovati od izjava nepoznatih ljudi po parkovima. Mislim da je djetetu vaznije sto mu govore njegovi najblizi. Barem do puberteta.

----------


## icyoh

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja sam vječiti pesimist - bila sam uvjerena da ima zločeste djece i prije nego sam rodila   :Smile:  

L je premali za neke ozbiljnije komentare, no ako su na mjestu, zašto ne? To što sam zaljubljena u svoje dijete ne znači da ću biti slijepa i gluha na tuđe kritike i komentare kad će (karikiram, ne desilo se) udariti drugo dijete.
Isto kao što me danas štrecnu kritike na svoj ili MM račun, no ako su realne, onda nemam o čemu razmišljati.

----------


## Anemona

> vissnja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da, ali kada to čuje jedno dete od 6,7... godina, shvata to lično i može ga povrediti, isto kao i tvoje dete. Hoću samo da ti pokažem kako nečiji komentar može da povredi dete. A zašto? Zbog čega to raditi? Zar te toliko nije briga šta oseća neko dete?
> 
> 
> i dalje mislim da ne treba ni jednom djetetu reci da je zlocesto. ali ovo sto ce mu netko drugi to reci, kako to sprijeciti? Mislim da ne trebamo puno strahovati od izjava nepoznatih ljudi po parkovima. *Mislim da je djetetu vaznije sto mu govore njegovi najblizi. Barem do puberteta*.


Ako nekog još uvijek zanima o čemu govori ova tema, evo o ovom: da li i zašto djetetu najbliži govore da je zločesto?   :Grin:  
Ako vas ne zanima, nastavite dalje u istom tonu.    :Kiss:

----------


## yaya

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zašto... :? Da ne čuješ nešto što ti ne paše ili???
> 
> 
> ne kužim pa ću preskočiti.


Pa ja ne kužim što bi se nas bojala u parku...




> Evo još jednom: neka vam bude tvrdnja da postoje zločesta djeca. Ali nisu zločesta sama po sebi. Drugi ih maltretiraju i zanemaruju. Nemojte im se i vi pridružiti jer za to nema potrebe.


Ovo sam htjela čuti...Da ipak postoje zločesta djeca što se uporno pokušavalo osporiti. Gle, imam dijete staro 8,5 godina i u tih 8,5 godina manje više zalazimo u iste parkove i ako u tih 8,5 godina vidim da uvijek ista djeca s uvijek istim žarom u očima napadaju drugu djecu onda imam puno pravo pomisliti da je netko zločest pa i svom izudaranom djetetu na koncu konceva reći "to je dijete zločesto makni se od nje/ga"...To nikako ne znači da to drugo dijete maltretiram il zlostavljam. 





> Aha...znači ako malom zločku kažem da ostavi moje dijete na miru, a svojem djetetu neka se makne od njega jer je zločest, to je nasilno rješavanje sukoba


Evo, zamislimo da smo stvarno skupa u parkiću i da su nam se djeca pokefala, pa radije bih da izostaviš ono "zločest", ako nije problem...[/quote]

I još jednom ako se radi o izoliranim slučajevima da neko nekog kefne, gurne, nema potrebe za etiketiranjem bilo koga ali ako je to iz dana u dan i ako su uvijek isti ti koji guraju il kefaju pa bome upozoriti svoje dijete da ih izbjegava.

----------


## yaya

> da li i zašto djetetu najbliži govore da je zločesto?   
> Ako vas ne zanima, nastavite dalje u istom tonu.


Ne, ne govorim jer je dobra

----------


## pomikaki

> Ako nekog još uvijek zanima o čemu govori ova tema, evo o ovom: da li i zašto djetetu najbliži govore da je zločesto?   
> Ako vas ne zanima, nastavite dalje u istom tonu.


misliš u mojoj obitelji?
Pa to ćemo brzo riješiti: ne. Ja to ne radim, i ostalima u obitelji napominjem da ne kritiziraju dijete nego ponašanje, ako bude potrebe. 
Ali tu nema materijala za raspravu...   :Sad:   :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I da. Prilično sam sigurna da sam upravo na ovom forumu prije par godina, *kao još mlada i neiskusna mama*, pisala da nema zločeste djece, odnosno bila na strani koju sada zastupaju moji "oponenti" u raspravi.
> 
> Promijenilo me životno iskustvo i intenzivnije druženje s različitom djecom po različitim parkovima i igraonicama.
> 
> 
> Nešto sam propustila? Koliko tvoje dijete ima godina? 15?
> ...



4.5g

I odgovorila sam na pitanje. Ako je moje dijete nespretno, pa se popiknulo i palo, kaj se to tiče neke mame u parku.

Ako je namjerno udarilo drugo dijete po glavi sa kamenom, s namjerom da ga ozlijedi, onda je to zločesto. I itekako se tiče mame od tog djeteta koje dobilo po glavi.

----------


## AdioMare

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  da li i zašto djetetu najbliži govore da je zločesto?   
> Ako vas ne zanima, nastavite dalje u istom tonu.   
> 
> 
> Ne, ne govorim jer je dobra


Moje dijete je isto dobro.
I da je zločesto, ne bih to rekla njoj, nego mužu, na primjer.  :Grin:

----------


## bundevica

Da li vi mislite da ta "zločesta" djeca odrastaju u "zločeste" ljude?
Ja ne mislim tako, jer npr. i MM je bio "zločest" dječak (nestašan, volio se tući, izazivati, praviti spačke...) i do puberteta ga je sve prošlo, "opametio se" (blago meni   :Grin:  ) i sad je "dobar" (sve po PS-u)

----------


## Serpentina

> I još jednom ako se radi o izoliranim slučajevima da neko nekog kefne, gurne, nema potrebe za etiketiranjem bilo koga ali ako je to iz dana u dan i ako su uvijek isti ti koji guraju il kefaju pa bome upozoriti svoje dijete da ih izbjegava.


Potpisujem te :fućka:

----------


## icyoh

> Ako nekog još uvijek zanima o čemu govori ova tema, evo o ovom: da li i zašto djetetu najbliži govore da je zločesto?


Da, kažem "mamin mali zlić...". Kod nas u kući pojam "zločest" nije uvredljiv više onako ...simpa (uostalom to kažem i mužu u drugom kontekstu   :Grin:  ).

Ako L napravi nešto što ne smije, pokušam upotrijebiti oštriji ton NE (ponavljam da L ima 18mj). Iako, mene svi shvaćaju jako ozbiljno osim mog sina.

----------


## Anci

> L je premali za neke ozbiljnije komentare, no ako su na mjestu, zašto ne? To što sam zaljubljena u svoje dijete ne znači da ću biti slijepa i gluha na tuđe kritike i komentare kad će (karikiram, ne desilo se) udariti drugo dijete.
> Isto kao što me danas štrecnu kritike na svoj ili MM račun, no ako su realne, onda nemam o čemu razmišljati.


Kakve ozbiljnije komentare?
Da ne smije nekog tući, gurati... gristi?   :Grin:  
To je skroz u redu i potrebno je.
Ali da je zločest, po meni je nepotrebno. To samo vrijeđa dijete, a to ne bi trebalo biti svrha, tj. po meni nema veze s postavljanjem granica- da se forumski izrazim   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Ček, icyoh, jel se mi to na kraju potpisujemo?   :Grin:  
To me cvijeta poplašila s boksom   :Laughing:

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> L je premali za neke ozbiljnije komentare, no ako su na mjestu, zašto ne? To što sam zaljubljena u svoje dijete ne znači da ću biti slijepa i gluha na tuđe kritike i komentare kad će (karikiram, ne desilo se) udariti drugo dijete.
> Isto kao što me danas štrecnu kritike na svoj ili MM račun, no ako su realne, onda nemam o čemu razmišljati.
> 
> 
> Kakve ozbiljnije komentare?


Hoću reći, L je još "beba", nisam još doživjela da itko normalan komentira bebe osim u kontekstu "sladak / živ / u fazi griženja".

----------


## pomikaki

yaya,
nisam rekla da bih se tebe bojala u parku. Ne mogu te zamisliti da grakneš onako kako zamišljam Deaedi i Lori   :Grin:  

I ja sam upoznala zločestu djecu, i mene su maltretirali klinci i fiziči i psihički, i bilo je nelijepo. I dan danas ih ne volim vidjeti, premda se danas ponašaju pristojno, meni je svaki put ona stara slika pred očima.
Što da kažem na to? Da su bili zločesti? Pa recimo da ja to ne znam. Većinom ih nisam dobro upoznala. One koje znam iz više životnih faza, mogu vam reći da su zapravo jadni. 

Moje dijete ću učiti kako da se obrani, kako da se makne iz neugodne situacije, i prije svega da se uvijek obrati meni za pomoć bude li trebalo. Neću je učiti generalizaciji i osuđivanju. Mislim da može bez toga.

----------


## ninet

Jbt pa ja zivim u hipercivilizaciji onda....stvarno se ne hitaju kamenjem s namjerom da povrijede, tj. ne bacaju kamenje uopse....vrhunac je da se poguraju oko prava prvenstva nad toboganom ili loptom ....
I jos nek neko kaze da su "susedi iz Bosne zadrzali primitivne obicaje"   :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

> [
> Hoću reći, L je još "beba", nisam još doživjela da itko normalan komentira bebe osim u kontekstu "sladak / živ / u fazi griženja".


Bit će da je to jer nije napunio magične dvije - onda se živost preimenuje u zločestoću   :Grin:  

Nama se nije dogodilo u parku da ju je itko okarakterizirao kao _zločestu_ (za sada) ali i da je - njoj je ionako finalno ono što joj mi kažemo i ono što od nas doživljava te se ne zabrinjavam previše.

----------


## Deaedi

> ....grakneš onako kako zamišljam Deaedi i Lori


Znaš kako se kaže "Mali ptič, velki krič"




> ....I ja sam upoznala zločestu djecu, i mene su maltretirali klinci i fiziči i psihički, i bilo je nelijepo. I dan danas ih


Drago mi je da smo se složili da zločesta djeca ipak postoje.

----------


## seni

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...


cekaj, cekaj dok dodes u parkice   :Grin:  
ne u one ruzicaste naravno, nego one "prave" iz real life-a.
joj sto sam zlocesta  :Embarassed:

----------


## Anemona

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anemona prvotno napisa
> ...


Ali da tvoje dijete napravi nešto zločesto (prema vašem opisu zločestoće), ispada da bi mu bez pardona odbrusila da je zločesto, meni je to recimo neprihvatljivo. 
Nadam se da koliko toliko svatko od nas poznaje svoje dijete, i da smo ipak toliko odgojem napravili, da dijete ne bude napravito ovo:



> Ako je *namjerno udarilo drugo dijete po glavi sa kamenom, s namjerom da ga ozlijedi*, onda je to zločesto. I itekako se tiče mame od tog djeteta koje dobilo po glavi.


icyoh je napisala:



> Ako L napravi nešto što ne smije, pokušam upotrijebiti oštriji ton NE (ponavljam da L ima 18mj). Iako, mene svi shvaćaju jako ozbiljno osim mog sina.


Pa o tome govorim, ne budeš odmah vikala kako si zločest. 
Što se tiče obitelji: evo npr. moja vječna inspiracija sveki kad moj maleni npr. trči, a ne sjedi kraj nje i gleda seriju, ona mu se obrati riječima: _A tko je to zločest?_
Meni je to neprihvatljivo.
Isto tako na početku sam navela primjere mama koje za svoje dijete pred tim istim djetetom komentiraju:
Joj ne želi u AS - kak je zločesta.
Joj, ne želi spavati - kak je zločesta.
I slične bedastoče, i to mi je neprihvatljivo, a ja ko bedak gledam u dijete i pokušavam ublažiti, pa nije zločesta, možda nije umorna, možda je željela xyz,....

----------


## yaya

> Moje dijete ću učiti kako da se obrani, kako da se makne iz neugodne situacije, i prije svega da se uvijek obrati meni za pomoć bude li trebalo. Neću je učiti generalizaciji i osuđivanju. Mislim da može bez toga.


To svi rade...uče svoju djecu kako da se obrane...Sonja se odmalena micala iz konfliktnih situacija bilo verbalnih bilo fizičkih i ne mogu ne primjetiti da su baš ta djeca koja su radila kuršlus po parku imala pik upravo na nju...jer se micala...jer nije vraćala...i što da ja dalje njoj govorim? Rekla sam joj makni se od njih vidiš da su zločesti. To nije generaliziranje...to bome nije ni optuživanje...to je obrana...Što sma joj trebala reći vrati istom mjerom? Tek tad bi prekršila sve svoje odgojne vrijednosti...

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anci prvotno napisa
> ...


Pisala sam na drugoj temi o tome.

Moj L je prošao fazu griženja i udaranja. U parkiću nikad nismo imali problema jer sam ja svake sekunde iza njega (zato mi je vjerojatno mrsko ići u park   :Grin:  ) i neću dozvoliti da ugrize drugo dijete kao mene doma.
Imali jesmo par situacija da je njega druga beba skoro ugrizla, no to je beba. Iako imam problema s mamama koje ne reagiraju na takve stvari (u smislu "ja sjedim i kafenišem, a ako moj dvogodišnjak ugrize drugog, šta sad...").

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ....I ja sam upoznala zločestu djecu, i mene su maltretirali klinci i fiziči i psihički, i bilo je nelijepo. I dan danas ih
> 
> 
> Drago mi je da smo se složili da zločesta djeca ipak postoje.


Da... donekle, zapravo je termin trebao biti u navodnicima, jer sam u istom postu napisala i



> Što da kažem na to? Da su bili zločesti? Pa recimo da ja to ne znam. Većinom ih nisam dobro upoznala. One koje znam iz više životnih faza, mogu vam reći da su zapravo jadni.

----------


## franica

> a ja ko bedak gledam u dijete i pokušavam ublažiti, pa nije zločesta, možda nije umorna, možda je željela xyz,....


I ja se povremeno osjećam bedasto kad "opravdavam" tuđe dijete.

----------


## Tashunica

> I ja sam upoznala zločestu djecu


polako, jedna po jedna pada   :Grin:

----------


## franica

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I ja sam upoznala zločestu djecu
> 
> 
> polako, jedna po jedna pada


Iskreno   :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moje dijete ću učiti kako da se obrani, kako da se makne iz neugodne situacije, i prije svega da se uvijek obrati meni za pomoć bude li trebalo. Neću je učiti generalizaciji i osuđivanju. Mislim da može bez toga.
> 
> 
> To svi rade...uče svoju djecu kako da se obrane...Sonja se odmalena micala iz konfliktnih situacija bilo verbalnih bilo fizičkih i ne mogu ne primjetiti da su baš ta djeca koja su radila kuršlus po parku imala pik upravo na nju...jer se micala...jer nije vraćala...i što da ja dalje njoj govorim? Rekla sam joj makni se od njih vidiš da su zločesti. To nije generaliziranje...to bome nije ni optuživanje...to je obrana...Što sma joj trebala reći vrati istom mjerom? Tek tad bi prekršila sve svoje odgojne vrijednosti...


ok:
ona se miče iz konfliktnih situacija, djeca je i dalje maltretiraju, a ti joj kažeš "makni se od njih jer su zločesti".

Komentar ti nije na mjestu jer se ona ionako miče, a jesu li zločesti ili ne nikom ne pomaže. Ne vidim kakva je to obrana?
Ja bih joj čak rekla i da vrati ako (ali samo ako) drugačije ne ide. 

Tashunice - molim pročitati odgovor Deaedi da se ne ponavljam   :Razz:

----------


## Joe

pa po meni je ok da yaya sonji kaže da su djeca koja ju maltretiraju zločesta, ili neki politički korektniji izraz ako već mora, jer tako njoj daje do znanja da nije ona kriva za maltretiranje.

----------


## franica

Ovo više nikamo ne vodi. Tjeramo mak na konac. Al pratit ću i dalje   :Kiss:

----------


## Svimbalo

> pa po meni je ok da yaya sonji kaže da su djeca koja ju maltretiraju zločesta, ili neki politički korektniji izraz ako već mora, jer tako njoj daje do znanja da nije ona kriva za maltretiranje.


BINGO!
Hvala, Joe, izvrsno   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

> pa po meni je ok da yaya sonji kaže da su djeca koja ju maltretiraju zločesta, ili neki politički korektniji izraz ako već mora, jer tako njoj daje do znanja da nije ona kriva za maltretiranje.


Normalno da nije kriva, ali to nije obrana  :/
Mislim, kako joj to pomaže? Ja bih na mjestu yayine male (nekad sam na tom mjestu i bila, kako rekoh) shvatila to kao dodatan razlog da se bojim.

----------


## Joe

a čuj onda se ne kužimo niti kad smo najjasniji u izričaju   :Grin:

----------


## yaya

> ok:
> ona se miče iz konfliktnih situacija, djeca je i dalje maltretiraju, a ti joj kažeš "makni se od njih jer su zločesti".
> 
> Komentar ti nije na mjestu jer se ona ionako miče, a jesu li zločesti ili ne nikom ne pomaže. Ne vidim kakva je to obrana?


O bome drži, krivo čitaš. Napisala sam da se miče iz konfliktnih *situacija*, dakle miče se *kad zagusti* no i dalje se kad se situacija smiri ona ide igrati s tom djecom...dok joj nisam rekla ne igraj se više s njima, makni se jer su zločesti...O tome ja pričam i to je bilo itekako efektno...

----------


## cvijeta73

ovdje ko da smo počeli o drugom svjetskom ratu pričati, a ne o parkićima.   :Grin:  

sad ćete me optužiti da banaliziram, ali ja stvarno mislim da postoje ta neka baš zločesta djeca, ali to je tako rijetko da bih ih uopće izbacila iz ove priče. 

a ostali zločesti su samo zloćke, ko bundevičin muž.   :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Icy-in muž (novi avatar, BTW icy i vissnja-novi avatari   :Heart:  )   :Wink:  
Toliko.
Ja se i dalje slažem s onima s kojima sam se i prije slagala   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Napisala sam da se miče iz konfliktnih *situacija*, dakle miče se *kad zagusti* no i dalje se kad se situacija smiri ona ide igrati s tom djecom...dok joj nisam rekla ne igraj se više s njima, makni se jer su zločesti...O tome ja pričam i to je bilo itekako efektno...


Ok onda, evo neću tjerati mak na konac (više) (za sad) (neko vrijeme)   :Grin:  .

----------


## Anemona

> ovdje ko da smo počeli o drugom svjetskom ratu pričati, a ne o parkićima.   
> 
> sad ćete me optužiti da banaliziram, *ali ja stvarno mislim da postoje ta neka baš zločesta djeca, ali to je tako rijetko da bih ih uopće izbacila iz ove priče.* 
> a ostali zločesti su samo zloćke, ko bundevičin muž.


S ovakvim postojanjem zločeste djece bih s eventualno mogla složiti, s naglaskom da je to stvarno jako rijetko i da uopče nemaju veze s ovim situacijama o kojima mi pričamo. To su djeca kojima je potrebna stručna pomoč, nisu to ovi mali koji se "laktare" po parku, tko će prvi na tobogan.

----------


## Tashunica

> sad ćete me optužiti da banaliziram, ali ja stvarno mislim da postoje ta neka baš zločesta djeca, ali to je tako rijetko da bih ih uopće izbacila iz ove priče. 
> 
> a ostali zločesti su samo zloćke, ko bundevičin muž.


ne banaliziraš, to je to.

moje dijete ima skoro 13 godina i stvarno sam se svega nagledala do sada.
ima jedna mala koja joj je i u vrtiću i u školi zagorčavala život do prije dvije godine. to dijete ne da je zločesto, ne smijem ovdje niti napisat izraz kojim bih ju okarakterizirala. to je bila otprilike meksička sapunica što smo proživljavali.
baš me zanima da se jedno takvo dijete zakači za neko od vaše djece "s druge strane" kako bi ga opisali.
i ne nisam tom djetetu nikada u brk rekla da je zločesto, niti njezinim roditeljima, ali bome razrednici, mužu i prijateljici jesam.

----------


## Tashunica

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ovdje ko da smo počeli o drugom svjetskom ratu pričati, a ne o parkićima.   
> 
> sad ćete me optužiti da banaliziram, *ali ja stvarno mislim da postoje ta neka baš zločesta djeca, ali to je tako rijetko da bih ih uopće izbacila iz ove priče.* 
> a ostali zločesti su samo zloćke, ko bundevičin muž.  
> 
> 
> S ovakvim postojanjem zločeste djece bih s eventualno mogla složiti


ou maj gad, šta sam rekla, popadaše kao kruške   :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> ...


Kaj ti ne radi copy - paste? Imam ja dobrog majstora. Gle, pa opet ti nedostaje jedan dio: 



> S ovakvim postojanjem zločeste djece bih s eventualno mogla složiti, *s naglaskom da je to stvarno jako rijetko i da uopče nemaju veze s ovim situacijama o kojima mi pričamo. To su djeca kojima je potrebna stručna pomoč, nisu to ovi mali koji se "laktare" po parku, tko će prvi na tobogan*.


  :Rolling Eyes:  
Znam da te ovo zabavlja, ali to je kao da citiram *Deaedi*:



> Drago mi je da smo se složili


Umjesto:



> Drago mi je da smo se složili da zločesta djeca ipak postoje.


Ili *yayu*:



> I još jednom, nema potrebe za etiketiranjem bilo koga!


Umjesto:



> I još jednom ako se radi o izoliranim slučajevima da neko nekog kefne, gurne, nema potrebe za etiketiranjem bilo koga ali ako je to iz dana u dan i ako su uvijek isti ti koji guraju il kefaju pa bome upozoriti svoje dijete da ih izbjegava.


Dobro zvuči, ha?   :Laughing:  Mada ne vidim svrhu.

----------


## Tashunica

anemona drago mi je da se dobro zabavljaš, ali ne vidim niti jedan jedini razlog da stalno vrtuckaš okicama. ako ti idem na živce slobodno reci -tash zločesta si   :Grin:  

naime, naspram tvog početka ovog topica kada si decidirano tvrdila da NE postoje zločesta djeca ovo je bitno drugačije   :Wink:

----------


## bundevica

> Da li vi mislite da ta "zločesta" djeca odrastaju u "zločeste" ljude?
> Ja ne mislim tako, jer npr. i MM je bio "zločest" dječak (nestašan, volio se tući, izazivati, praviti spačke...) i do puberteta ga je sve prošlo, "opametio se" (blago meni   ) i sad je "dobar" (sve po PS-u)


...da nastavim
Mislim da genetski postoje "življa" i "mirnija" djeca, a kakvi će na kraju ispasti ljudi (a to nam je i cilj) ovisi najviše o nama.
MM se družio sa sličnima sebi, on se smirio, ali oni nisu. Kad sad pogleda unazad, vidi da su za sve "krivi" roditelji. Njemu su njegovi pilili non-stop o ponašanju i pravilima, a roditelji njegovog prijatelja su se "hvalili" sa njegovim nestašlucima.
I moji dečki su "živahni" ( jako), ali ako se npr. Karlo u parku želi progurati ispred nekog na tobogan (ili nedaj bože nekog gurne) ja sasvim sigurno neću okrenuti glavu i gledati kakav lak na nogama ima mama na drugoj klupi, već ću se ustati i prekoriti svoje dijete (u slučaju da nekog gurne ću pomoći tom djetetu, a moj će kući na razgovor).
Od silne priče i objašnjavanja valjda će im nešto ostati u glavi (kao MM  :Grin:  ).
Najgore mi je kad čujem kako roditelji pričaju o svojoj djeci "Joj, grozan je, grooozaaan" i "Faza", a ništa ne poduzimaju (ne razgovaraju), jer "eto, on je takav".

----------


## Anemona

> anemona drago mi je da se dobro zabavljaš, ali ne vidim niti jedan jedini razlog da stalno vrtuckaš okicama. ako ti idem na živce slobodno reci -tash zločesta si   
> 
> naime, naspram tvog početka ovog topica kada si decidirano tvrdila da NE postoje zločesta djeca ovo je bitno drugačije


Ne kužim koji dio onog posta ne razumiješ, ajde eventualno je moja greška što nisam stavila zločesta pod navodnike.
S ovakvim postojanjem "zločeste" djece bih s eventualno mogla složiti, *s naglaskom da je to stvarno jako rijetko i da uopče nemaju veze s ovim situacijama o kojima mi pričamo. To su djeca kojima je potrebna stručna pomoč, nisu to ovi mali koji se "laktare" po parku, tko će prvi na tobogan*.
Ne, ne ideš mi naživce, ali izvrčeš riječi na način da izvlačiš dijelove rečenica iz konteksta, a ja sam ti onda navela primjere kako to izgleda.
Mislim da je i pomikaki primjetila isto.

----------


## Tashunica

ok anemona, kako god ti kažeš.

ali treba ipak nekada prepoznati šalu, što sam smajlićem i pokazala, a mislim da je i pomikaki prepoznala.

----------


## Anemona

> ok anemona, kako god ti kažeš.
> 
> *ali treba ipak nekada prepoznati šalu*, što sam smajlićem i pokazala, a mislim da je i pomikaki prepoznala.


Ovo vrijedi i za tebe.   :Kiss:

----------


## Anemona

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ok anemona, kako god ti kažeš.
> 
> *ali treba ipak nekada prepoznati šalu*, što sam smajlićem i pokazala, a mislim da je i pomikaki prepoznala.
> 
> 
> Ovo vrijedi i za tebe.


Sad tek vidim, pa i ja imam na kraju "spornog" posta "luđačko osmjehujući smajlić". Zake je tvoj šaljiviji od mojeg? Jesi zločesta.

----------


## Loryblue

> Ja doma komunikaciji sa MM, kad prepričavam neki doživljaj, koristim i puno gore izraze od "zločest". Baš sam primitivna.


baš jesi  :Grin:  




> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i da, ja sam isto od onih koji komentiraju "isuse divljega li diteta"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isuse bože  :Rolling Eyes:   mene bi bilo strah da mi u parkić dođe mama psihoanalitičarka  :Grin:  
a šta misliš kako mi rješavamo sukobe naše dice??? noževima, toljagama, pištoljima????
nismo, rješavamo ih uz kavicu koju uvik skuha druga mama i donese u parkić. i vidiš - ni jednu nije strah od one druge mame. a "naš" mentalitet nije takav da utiho upozoravamo dicu - mi sve viknemo na svoje dite.
očito nam je parkić prepun primitivki  :Grin:  




> yaya,
> nisam rekla da bih se tebe bojala u parku. *Ne mogu te zamisliti da grakneš onako kako zamišljam Deaedi i Lori*


je li ti palo na pamet da si u glavi zamislila naše "graktanje" ko urlanje iz đungle, a ne kao povišeni ton ????
i da si pretjerala s vizualizacijom naših glasovnih sposobnosti  :Laughing:  




> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pomikaki prvotno napisa
> ...


moram se i ja nasmijat  :Laughing:  

ali kad može past vlada šta ne bi i nečiji stavovi  :Grin:

----------


## meda

ne koristim zlocesto, ni za svoje ni za tudu djecu. ne volim takva etiketiranja, kad su djeca u pitanju stvarno vjerujem da svatko zasluzuje sansu i bome nikada ne znamo u sto ce se koje dijete uvrnuti, ni sutra, a kamoli za deset i vise godina. 

 ja ne volim reci djetetu ni da je dobro. ni kak lijepo crta, plese, sto god...jednostavno mi to nista ne znaci. radije kazem nesto konkretno u vezi same radnje i svojih ili djetetovih osjecaja. 

cudna neka biljka  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam kako vi, ali ja bi radije da neka mama moje dijete prokomentira sa "Divljeg li djeteta" nego da onak sažalno svom djetetu potiho kaže: "Znaš...ona ti ima problema u obitelji, roditelji joj nisu baš dobri, mi je zapravo trebamo žalit.  :Grin: " 

(inače, jako će se teško dogoditi da se moje dijete okarakterizira kao zločesto jer je  dobrica-čak i puno prevelika dobrica  :Smile:  )

----------


## Anemona

Sve mi se čini da ustvari svi zajedno vrlo slično razmišljamo, ali smo se sad uhvatile svaka svoje strane i krajnosti.   :Wink:  
Mislim da je večina djece kao i u svemu, tako i u ovome,  u nekoj zlatnoj sredini, i večina nas se ne izderava na dijete i ne lijepi mu odmah pridjev "zločesto" ili nešto slično. Bez obzira što dio nas "zločesto" smatra etiketom, uvredom, drugi smatraju običnim pridjevom.

----------


## icyoh

> Ne znam kako vi, ali ja bi radije da neka mama moje dijete prokomentira sa "Divljeg li djeteta" nego da onak sažalno svom djetetu potiho kaže: "Znaš...ona ti ima problema u obitelji, roditelji joj nisu baš dobri, mi je zapravo trebamo žalit. "


X
Eto, složismo se da ipak postoje "zločesta" djeca - o kom % i što tu spada, to nećemo dublje analizirati   :Grin:  

I da, došlo je vrijeme da potpišem Anemonin zadnji post   :Wink:  
(uz napomenu da ja nemam problema izgovoriti ijednu riječ na glas / odnosno, ako mislim da je nešto crno reći ću da je crno, ne "zgasite nijanse s primjesom tamnog odsjaja".

----------


## pomikaki

Baš smo zakomplicirali. Priznajem da sam vas jučer malo ugnjavila. Znam i da vam je zlo čim pogledate na ovoliki post, i da ste svi uglas rekli "ajme opet   :Rolling Eyes:  ". 
Ali poslije sam razmišljala o ovom što je napisala yaya: kako se njezina mala uporno družila s djecom moja je maltretiraju. Kad bolje razmislim, i ja sam to radila. Zašto? E to je pitanje. Želja da se uklopim, koja je prirodna, ali i samosvijest ispod prosjeka . Ok, yaya je rekla da su djeca zločesta i neka se s njima ne igra, urodilo je plodom. No ja bih istaknula jednu drugu poruku: _ne daj da te maltretiraju, djeca koja te tuku ne zaslužuju da se igraju s tobom!_ (možda je dijete premalo za tu rečenicu, ali želim reći – bolje bez procjene tuđeg karaktera, a s isticanjem vrijednosti vašeg djeteta).

Dalje mi je palo na pamet slijedeće – ja sam jedina ovdje rekla da su mene kao malu maltretirala druga djeca. A zastupam tezu kontra "zločeste" djece.  Čak sam se iznenadila da se kroz cijelu temu nisam toga ni sjetila (premda se ne radi o potisnutom sjećanju, nisu to bile baš prave gadne traume). Izgleda da sam ta loša iskustva prevladala. I kasnije kao već odrasla imala sam jako loša iskustva s nekim ljudima. Uostalom dovoljno je pogledati vijesti ili pročitati koju knjigu iz povijesti da vidimo za što je čovjek sve sposoban.

Da li, dakle,  postoje zločesta djeca i zločesti ljudi?
Ja ne bih rekla da, bar ne sa sigurnošću. * Moje je mišljenje da svatko u sebi ima potencijal da bude dobar, ali i da bude zao. Većinom smo malo dobri, a malo zli.* U različitim omjerima. Zbilja mi je previše jednostavno reći za nekog da je zločest.

Meni je osobno ljepše, čak i nakon svih negativnih iskustava, živjeti na način da za svaku osobu pretpostavljam da je dobra (dok se ne dokaže drugačije   :Grin:  ). Otkrila sam da ako tako pristupim čovjeku, a pogotovo djetetu, vjerojatnost da ću otkriti njegovi dobru stranu je puno veća. Ali tome sam trebala dodati i dobru dozu samopoštovanja, ako me neko iskorištava ili maltretira, ne moram o tome previše dumati (jesam li ja glupa ili je taj koji me gnjavi zločest), taj kontakt prekidam.

Ako pak prema nekom pristupate tako da očekujete sukob, do njega će vjerojatnije doći. Različiti će ljudi tada različito reagirati, u dalmatinskom je parkiću izgleda veća vjerojatnost da će netko dreknuti „alo, miči se od mog djeteta, zgromit ću te ako te opet vidim“ i slično. Mojem mentalitetu nekako ne odgovara takav pristup. Tlak bi mi skočio, puls se ubrzao, i tako to. I dijete bi doživjelo stres, mislim na moje, ali zapravo i ostala prisutna djeca uključujući malog zlostavljača. Radije koristim asertivni pristup. 

Ne mislim da će zbog toga dijete biti maltretirano. Ne mislim je naučiti samo da bude dobra i da ne vraća. Ukoliko se ne može drugačije obraniti, neka se slobodno brani i fizički. Ali to je ekstrem, između su brojne varijacije. Činjenica je da često iz straha na nasilje reagiramo ili glasno, ili povlačenjem. A ja želim isprobati srednju varijantu. 

Moja nesigurnost u djetinjstvu bila je mamac za one koji su bili agresivni, ali mislim da smo imali i jednu zajedničku crtu, a to je loša slika o sebi. 
Škola koju sam ja naučila u djetinjstvu nije da su ljudi zločesti, već da treba cijeniti i sebe i druge, te prevladati svoj strah u komunikaciji, da bi mogli reagirati sigurno i opušteno.

----------


## Anemona

*pomikaki* opet si to lijepo sročila.   :Kiss:   Potpisujem sve, osim što nisam bila žrtva dječjeg zlostavljanja.

----------


## vertex

Da se nadovežem na cvijetin post...
Koliko ima djece za koje smatrate da su zločesti? Bolje rečeno, sa koliko ste djece sreli u svom životu koja su zavrijedila takvu vašu ocjenu, bilo da ste to samo pomislili, rekli na sav glas, ili doma mužu? Ako ne znate točno, onda procijenite. Možda da se zadržimo na djeci s kojom vaša kontaktiraju, prijateljuju ili ih samo sreću u parku. 
Ja sam za dva dječaka pomislila (tj. mislim) da imaju crtu zloće u sebi.

----------


## pomikaki

ja tu nemam što reći   :Grin:  
kad bih brojala od početka svojih sjećanja, i kad bih jako pojednostavila stvari, mogla bih reći "puno". Ali uz malo razmišljanja, teško je reći za bilo koga da je zaista bio zločest. Za najgore gnjavatore kasnije sam doznala da je zapravo njima bilo teško. I da im je teško još uvijek - dok su moje psihološke traume prošle.

----------


## Dijana

pomikaki nisam baš sigurna da bullies imaju lošu sliku o sebi, baš suprotno.
Ti si našla modus da se nosiš s njihovim maltretiranjem na način da ih žališ. (ako sam te dobro razumjela). Po meni bi bilo ispravnije reći, da, to su bili bullies, loše su postupali prema meni i ne želim ih vidjeti uopće niti opravdavati ni tražiti razloge njihovih postupaka. 
A dužnost svakog roditelja je da svoje dijete zaštiti od takvih, a roditelja onih koji to čine, da pomognu svojoj djeci. Žao mi je da tvoji roditelji to nisu prepoznali i poštedili te traume (ili traumica).

----------


## Dijana

Pogledaj npr. ovo:
http://www.impacttraininginc.com/graphics/Bullying.pdf

----------


## icyoh

Osobno sam poznavala baš zlu djecu od 15, 16god. (znači ne zločestu) - i ja, za razliku od možda Pomikaki, ne tražim opravdanja za njihove postupke. 
Moj brat je sa 14god. ležao mjesec dana u bolnici jer je dobio batina iz čista mira - našao se u jednom kvaru, a bio iz drugog. 
Mi možemo debatirati ŠTO je to što neku djecu/teenagere čini takvima, no to nije problem žrtve. 

Ali, otišli smo u krajnost. Bullying je jedno, a gurkanje u parku (namjerno ili slučajno) drugo.

----------


## Deaedi

> pomikaki nisam baš sigurna da bullies imaju lošu sliku o sebi, baš suprotno.
> Ti si našla modus da se nosiš s njihovim maltretiranjem na način da ih žališ. (ako sam te dobro razumjela). Po meni bi bilo ispravnije reći, da, to su bili bullies, loše su postupali prema meni i ne želim ih vidjeti uopće niti opravdavati ni tražiti razloge njihovih postupaka. 
> A dužnost svakog roditelja je da svoje dijete zaštiti od takvih, a roditelja onih koji to čine, da pomognu svojoj djeci. Žao mi je da tvoji roditelji to nisu prepoznali i poštedili te traume (ili traumica).


Slazem se s Dijanom.

pomikaki, zao mi sto su se djeca maltretirala u djetinjstvu. 
 :Love:  
No, opet, da si i nakon svega spremna naci opravdanje za nasilnike, ne znam sta bi ti rekla...Ja ga vjerojatno ne bi mogla naci...Jer po meni, opravdanja za nasilje nad drugim djetetom jednostavno nema. 

Nadam se da ćeš svoje dijete zaštiti bolje od zločeste djece nego što su tebe tvoji zaštitili. Jer i sama najbolje znaš kroz šta si prošla.

----------


## Dijana

icy, imaš pravo, da ne bi topic stvarno otišao na skroz deseti kolosijek. Ja sam zaključila da ovi iz pomikakine priče nisu obične zloćke iz parkića  :Grin:  , već pravi bullies.

----------


## pomikaki

gle, ne tražim ni ja opravdanje za ničije postupke.
Ono što od početka želim reći: djeci koja se ponašaju nasilnički treba pomoći, kako bi se za dobro svih nas prestala tako ponašati! 
Etiketiranjem se stvari pogoršavaju. Stara je priča kako se djeci nameće uloga zločestog djeteta. Čuje to svaki dan kod kuće, popraćeno često batinama, skuplja u sebi ljutnju i agresiju, ponaša se divlje vani, pa i tu izazove uvijek iste komentare. S vremenom usvaja o sebi sliku kao o lošem, divljem, i to prihvaća kao svoj identitet, vjerojatno uz pomisao "ako sam loš, bolje da budem najgori".

Takvoj djeci treba osigurati pomoć stručnjaka, uključiti ih u radionice o nenasilnom rješavanju sukoba (skupa s roditeljima). I ona žele biti prihvaćena, ali ne vide drugog načina za dobivanje pažnje.
Kad se takvoj djeci obratite u parku s uvažavanjem, vi činite jedan mali korak. Njima je potrebno puno više. Ali ja ću radije učiniti jedan pozitivan mali korak, nego loš.

To ne znaći da ću ih pustiti da maltretiraju moje dijete. Ako na njih dreknem, oni će je kad me ne bude u blizini vjerojatno napasti još gore. Ako nastupim smireno, učiim dijete da se ne skriva iza mene i mog vikanja, nego da se samouvjereno suprotstavi nasilniku.

----------


## pomikaki

> icy, imaš pravo, da ne bi topic stvarno otišao na skroz deseti kolosijek. Ja sam zaključila da ovi iz pomikakine priče nisu obične zloćke iz parkića  , već pravi bullies.


kako koji, bilo ih je različitog kalibra  :/

----------


## vertex

Ok, s 15-16 nismo baš djeca. 
Ja pitam za ovu djecu koja napadaju vašu. 
I pomikaki, ne pitam po nekoj objektivnoj kategorizaciji. Pitam baš subjektivno. Postignut je konsenzus da postoje zločesta djeca, i da treba reći bobu bob bez prenemaganja, ili barem pomisliti o bobu da je bob. Zanima me koliko je ovakvih bobova koji zagorčavaju život vama i vašoj djeci.

----------


## pomikaki

Kakav konsenzus? Ne sjećam se da sam potpisala   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> Ok, s 15-16 nismo baš djeca. 
> Ja pitam za ovu djecu koja napadaju vašu. 
> I pomikaki, ne pitam po nekoj objektivnoj kategorizaciji. Pitam baš subjektivno. Postignut je konsenzus da postoje zločesta djeca, i da treba reći bobu bob bez prenemaganja, ili barem pomisliti o bobu da je bob. Zanima me koliko je ovakvih bobova koji zagorčavaju život vama i vašoj djeci.


Pa u našem parkiću izbjegavamo 2 curice i 2 dečka.

----------


## vertex

> Kakav konsenzus? Ne sjećam se da sam potpisala


Pa ti možda i nisi, iako mislim da te broje u one koje su pale, hoćeš-nećeš   :Grin:  .
Stvarno me zanima koliko susrećete te zločeste djece? Te koje izbjegavate, kažete im da se maknu od vas, kažete svojoj djeci da su zločesta ili slično i da ih se klone?

----------


## maria71

> Ok, s 15-16 nismo baš djeca. 
> Ja pitam za ovu djecu koja napadaju vašu. 
> I pomikaki, ne pitam po nekoj objektivnoj kategorizaciji. Pitam baš subjektivno. Postignut je konsenzus da postoje zločesta djeca, i da treba reći bobu bob bez prenemaganja, ili barem pomisliti o bobu da je bob. Zanima me koliko je ovakvih bobova koji zagorčavaju život vama i vašoj djeci.


jedna bobica  :Grin:  

a danas mi je čak bila i simpatična , jer dok sam razgovarala s tetom, marko je otišao u sobu ,a teta je dragala  po glavi jednog dečkića, bobica me je pitala hoću li je ja podragati

i jesam, priznam, posipam  se pepelom, podragala sam neprijatelja  :Grin:  

marko nije vidio ,na svu sreću

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kakav konsenzus? Ne sjećam se da sam potpisala  
> 
> 
> Pa ti možda i nisi, iako mislim da te broje u one koje su pale, hoćeš-nećeš   .


nikad! :cheguevarasmajlić:

Za sad ne izbjegavamo nikoga, imali smo malo otimanja igračaka ali to smo riješili s roditeljima, ali mislim da se ne računam, dijete je premalo.

----------


## Dijana

> gle, ne tražim ni ja opravdanje za ničije postupke.
> Ono što od početka želim reći: djeci koja se ponašaju nasilnički treba pomoći, kako bi se za dobro svih nas prestala tako ponašati! 
> Etiketiranjem se stvari pogoršavaju. Stara je priča kako se djeci nameće uloga zločestog djeteta. Čuje to svaki dan kod kuće, popraćeno često batinama, skuplja u sebi ljutnju i agresiju, ponaša se divlje vani, pa i tu izazove uvijek iste komentare. S vremenom usvaja o sebi sliku kao o lošem, divljem, i to prihvaća kao svoj identitet, vjerojatno uz pomisao "ako sam loš, bolje da budem najgori".


Ovo uopće ne mora biti, prije je stereotip. Može biti doma i pažen(a) i mažen (a), može mu/joj biti dopušteno da se bahati i da bude nasilan/na ili da bude čak ohrabrivan/a. Može i voljeti i biti ponosan na svoj image "tough guya".




> Takvoj djeci treba osigurati pomoć stručnjaka, uključiti ih u radionice o nenasilnom rješavanju sukoba (skupa s roditeljima). I ona žele biti prihvaćena, ali ne vide drugog načina za dobivanje pažnje.


Treba, da, ali stvarno stručnjaka, koji neće sve svaliti na roditelje (u slučajevima kad se ne može sve svaliti na roditelje).



> Kad se takvoj djeci obratite u parku s uvažavanjem, vi činite jedan mali korak. Njima je potrebno puno više. Ali ja ću radije učiniti jedan pozitivan mali korak, nego loš.


Osobno ne poznam takvu djecu u parku, jer preslabo uopće poznajem djecu u parku. Svi "sukobi" u parku koje sam rješavala bili su sitnice. Djeci se obraćam normalno, toplim glasom i sa interesom za njih, jer jednostavno volim djecu.


vertex, znam za jednog takvog dečka, koji je poprilično uzdrmao moje stavove o urođenoj dobroti sve djece. Ovaj je stvarno mali pa se nadam da će se promijeniti.

----------


## Dijana

> gle, ne tražim ni ja opravdanje za ničije postupke.
> Ono što od početka želim reći: djeci koja se ponašaju nasilnički treba pomoći, kako bi se za dobro svih nas prestala tako ponašati! 
> Etiketiranjem se stvari pogoršavaju. Stara je priča kako se djeci nameće uloga zločestog djeteta. Čuje to svaki dan kod kuće, popraćeno često batinama, skuplja u sebi ljutnju i agresiju, ponaša se divlje vani, pa i tu izazove uvijek iste komentare. S vremenom usvaja o sebi sliku kao o lošem, divljem, i to prihvaća kao svoj identitet, vjerojatno uz pomisao "ako sam loš, bolje da budem najgori".


Ovo uopće ne mora biti, prije je stereotip. Može biti doma i pažen(a) i mažen (a), može mu/joj biti dopušteno da se bahati i da bude nasilan/na ili da bude čak ohrabrivan/a. Može i voljeti i biti ponosan na svoj image "tough guya".




> Takvoj djeci treba osigurati pomoć stručnjaka, uključiti ih u radionice o nenasilnom rješavanju sukoba (skupa s roditeljima). I ona žele biti prihvaćena, ali ne vide drugog načina za dobivanje pažnje.


Treba, da, ali stvarno stručnjaka, koji neće sve svaliti na roditelje (u slučajevima kad se ne može sve svaliti na roditelje).



> Kad se takvoj djeci obratite u parku s uvažavanjem, vi činite jedan mali korak. Njima je potrebno puno više. Ali ja ću radije učiniti jedan pozitivan mali korak, nego loš.


Osobno ne poznam takvu djecu u parku, jer preslabo uopće poznajem djecu u parku. Svi "sukobi" u parku koje sam rješavala bili su sitnice. Djeci se obraćam normalno, toplim glasom i sa interesom za njih, jer jednostavno volim djecu.


vertex, znam za jednog takvog dečka, koji je poprilično uzdrmao moje stavove o urođenoj dobroti sve djece. Ovaj je stvarno mali pa se nadam da će se promijeniti.

----------


## pomikaki

> gle, ne tražim ni ja opravdanje za ničije postupke.
> Ono što od početka želim reći: djeci koja se ponašaju nasilnički treba pomoći, kako bi se za dobro svih nas prestala tako ponašati! 
> Etiketiranjem se stvari pogoršavaju. Stara je priča kako se djeci nameće uloga zločestog djeteta. Čuje to svaki dan kod kuće, popraćeno često batinama, skuplja u sebi ljutnju i agresiju, ponaša se divlje vani, pa i tu izazove uvijek iste komentare. S vremenom usvaja o sebi sliku kao o lošem, divljem, i to prihvaća kao svoj identitet, vjerojatno uz pomisao "ako sam loš, bolje da budem najgori".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ovo uopće ne mora biti, prije je stereotip. Može biti doma i pažen(a) i mažen (a), može mu/joj biti dopušteno da se bahati i da bude nasilan/na ili da bude čak ohrabrivan/a. Može i voljeti i biti ponosan na svoj image "tough guya".


Imala sam i par takvih, jednu curu viđam i danas, išle smo kasnije i skupa u školu. Njeni su bili neki funkcioneri, kasnije su se namlatili para, i tako dalje. Izraz lica joj odaje čistu nesreću. Ja je zbilja žalim, i mnogi je zapravo žale, ali se nitko ne želi s njom baš družiti...

----------


## icyoh

Moje dijete je premalo da ga itko "napada". Možete me pitati za par godina.

I opet potpisujem Dijanu. U idealnim uvjetima, svi nasilnici bi dobili stručnu pomoć i prestali bi biti nasilnici. U još idealnijim, ne bi uopće bilo nasilnika. U realnim - nasilnici postoje i nekima nikakva pomoć ne pomaže. Neki ju i ne žele.
Osobno mislim da za nasilje, naročito fizičko nad slabijim, nema opravdanja (pa ni onog "netko je trebao reagirati ranije").

----------


## Tashunica

> gle, ne tražim ni ja opravdanje za ničije postupke.
> Ono što od početka želim reći: djeci koja se ponašaju nasilnički treba pomoći, kako bi se za dobro svih nas prestala tako ponašati! 
> Etiketiranjem se stvari pogoršavaju. Stara je priča kako se djeci nameće uloga zločestog djeteta. Čuje to svaki dan kod kuće, popraćeno često batinama, skuplja u sebi ljutnju i agresiju, ponaša se divlje vani, pa i tu izazove uvijek iste komentare. S vremenom usvaja o sebi sliku kao o lošem, divljem, i to prihvaća kao svoj identitet, vjerojatno uz pomisao "ako sam loš, bolje da budem najgori".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ovo uopće ne mora biti, prije je stereotip. Može biti doma i pažen(a) i mažen (a), može mu/joj biti dopušteno da se bahati i da bude nasilan/na ili da bude čak ohrabrivan/a. Može i voljeti i biti ponosan na svoj image "tough guya".


slažem se s ovim.
mala koja je maltretirala moju kćer je iz, ajmo reći, najnormalnije obitelji.

mene zanima gdje je granica opravdavanja malih nasilnika!?
znam za jedan slučaj gdje mali 12-godišnjak maltretira cijeli razred pa i školu. roditelji stoje čvrsto iza njega, ostali roditelji i razrednica ne mogu apsolutno ništa, vodstvo škole gura sve pod tepih da škola ne dođe na loš glas. 
i tu staje priča. mali i dalje maltretira, nitko ne može ništa poduzeti dok se ne dogodi nešto stvarno loše.

----------


## pomikaki

> I opet potpisujem Dijanu. U idealnim uvjetima, svi nasilnici bi dobili stručnu pomoć i prestali bi biti nasilnici. U još idealnijim, ne bi uopće bilo nasilnika. U realnim - nasilnici postoje i nekima nikakva pomoć ne pomaže. Neki ju i ne žele.
> Osobno mislim da za nasilje, naročito fizičko nad slabijim, nema opravdanja (pa ni onog "netko je trebao reagirati ranije").


U nekim idealnijim sustavima, više nasilnika dobiva na vrijeme kvalitetniju i stručniju pomoć, nego što je to kod nas slučaj. I u zemljama gdje se to provodi nasilja među djecom je *manje*. Vjerujem da ste čuli za to.
Zastupam teoriju da bi se tome trebalo težiti.
"Obilježiti" zločestu djecu vodi tome da se njihovo stanje pogoršava, kao i njihovi prijestupi. Ne znači da im se nasilje treba tolerirati a kamoli opravdavati. Treba vršiti pritisak na nadležne da se organizira bolja i efikasnija pomoć takvoj djeci (možda se čini iluzorno razmišljati o takvim sitnicama kao što je pomoć nasilnoj djeci, dok se u državi događa što se događa, ali ako odustanemo od iluzija da bi trebali dobiti ono što se drugdje podrazumijeva, i dalje će se događati to što se već, jelte, događa). 
Naravno, treba postojati i veća mogućnost sankcija za prekršaje koje takva djeca čine, ali smatram da je preventiva puno efikasnija.

----------


## flower

ja osobno nikad ne toleriram nasilje pa makar imao musolinija i hitlera za roditelje i jeo svaki dan zrak...ja sebi mogu timo objasniti nasilje ali ne i opravdati ga.
i uvijek reagiram na nasilje - verbalno ili neverbalno, ali ne reagiram nasiljem na nasilje, ne vicem ni na male ni na velike, niti ih ne vrijedjam ili mlatim.
samo dijagnosticiranje/etiketiranje i sl. je samo to - nazvali smo stveri nekako, mislim da je od nazivlja bitnije sto dalje s time.

----------


## cvijeta73

> [mene zanima gdje je granica opravdavanja malih nasilnika!?
> znam za jedan slučaj gdje mali 12-godišnjak maltretira cijeli razred pa i školu. roditelji stoje čvrsto iza njega, ostali roditelji i razrednica ne mogu apsolutno ništa, vodstvo škole gura sve pod tepih da škola ne dođe na loš glas. 
> i tu staje priča. mali i dalje maltretira, nitko ne može ništa poduzeti dok se ne dogodi nešto stvarno loše.


to su ti stvarno zločesti, ne ulazim dali radi gena ili teške obiteljske situacije. sklona sam vjerovati da je ovo drugo u pitanju, čvrsto vjerujem da to dijete nikako nije sretno nego jadno, neću ga još ja eventualno dodatno pokopati tako da se derem na njega da je zločest, ali prvi savjet što ću dati svome djetetu - što dalje od njega. 
postoje roditelji, postoje stručne službe, tu je i pomikaki   :Grin:  koji će se zauzeti za to dijete, pomoći mu. ako na neki način mogu i ja, dobro, ali prva stvar mi je moje dijete zaštititi.

e sad, postoji i druga krajnost - postoje ljudi koji u svoj djeci nakon što navrše osam-devet godina, vide male divljake. ne vide dječji nestašluk nego samo divljaštvo.
svježi primjer - jučer prijepodne, j u parku, igraju Y-G-Y karte. počeo pljusak i svi kod J u portun - njih 5. sjeli u portun i nastavili igrati karte. jedan od njih, pojeo sladoled i bacio omot na pod. J kaže da ga je odložio dok su igrali i da bi ga poslije bacio u koš koji imamo u portunu, ali to nije ni bitno. 
dolazi susjed s drugog kata i počinje urlati na njih da viču i bacaju smeće i kaže im - ajmo mulci, svi van, ti J možeš ostati. i svih zajedno izbaci na pljusak. naravno i J ode s njima na pljuštinu, do drugog portuna su se smočili do kože. onda on nazad doma opet po pljuštini se presvući.
baš sam bila ljuta na zločestog susjeda, ne znam da li su mu stalno govorili kao malom da je zločest pa je zato takav ispao, ali zločest je.

----------


## Tashunica

htjela bih samo još jednu stvar objasniti.

to što ja mislim da postoje zločesta djeca, ne znači da za svako drugo dijete u parku, vrtiću ili na ulici mislim da je zločesto.
što se tiče maloga koji ima 2 g. i 8 mj. još nismo imali problema. to što se pokefaju za neku igračku ili što netko uskoči prije njega na tobogan neću okarakterizirati kao zločesto.

----------


## franica

> Nadam se da ćeš svoje dijete zaštiti bolje od zločeste djece nego što su tebe tvoji zaštitili.


Pomikaki, vjerujem da ćeš svome djetetu pomoći da izgradi samopoštovanje i samopouzdanje koje mu je potrebno da se samo zaštiti od nasilnog (psihički i fizički) djeteta, a kasnije i odraslih   :Love:

----------


## icyoh

> mene zanima gdje je granica opravdavanja malih nasilnika!?
> znam za jedan slučaj gdje mali 12-godišnjak maltretira cijeli razred pa i školu. roditelji stoje čvrsto iza njega, ostali roditelji i razrednica ne mogu apsolutno ništa, vodstvo škole gura sve pod tepih da škola ne dođe na loš glas. 
> i tu staje priča. mali i dalje maltretira, nitko ne može ništa poduzeti dok se ne dogodi nešto stvarno loše.


Mislim da je nasilje previše složeno da ga mi sad tu seciramo - uostalom ovo i nije topic za to.

Slažem se da se djecom treba više baviti (mislim na razne službe ako je to potrebno) i pokušati preventirati takve eskalacije. No, činjenica od koje teško možemo pobjeći je da će nasilja vjerojatno uvijek biti. Uvijek će se naći jedna "crna ovca", da se tako izrazim, makar na 1000 drugih.
Takve slučajeve srećemo (evo i Tash spominje) - a ima i gorih, dovoljno je samo okrenuti crnu kroniku.
Osim toga, opet ću ponoviti - svaka čast Pomikaki, no ja (površna, da, znam) nemam vremena, volje ni želje analizirati svako tuđe dijete s kojim dođemo u doticaj i baviti se razlozima "zašto je takav".

Pokušat ću ovo objasniti bez da me se krivo shvati (nemoguća misija, znam..)
Krenimo od pretpostavke da (kako je u Hr često) prevencije nema.
Mislim da malom nasilniku koji se u startu ne sankcionira na način primjeren uzrastu (i ne mislim na lupanje po guzi!!), izbjegava se reći da maltretira cijeli razred, za kog se traže opravdanja u smislu "tata pijanac, teško djetinjstvo" i sl. ne dajemo do znanja dovoljno oštro da je takvo ponašanje neprihvatljivo.

i opet ponavljam, kilometrima smo daleko od gurkanja na igralištu i otimanja za igračke.

----------


## seni

> ja osobno nikad ne toleriram nasilje pa makar imao musolinija i hitlera za roditelje i jeo svaki dan zrak...ja sebi mogu timo objasniti nasilje ali ne i opravdati ga.
> i uvijek reagiram na nasilje - verbalno ili neverbalno, ali ne reagiram nasiljem na nasilje, ne vicem ni na male ni na velike, niti ih ne vrijedjam ili mlatim.
> samo dijagnosticiranje/etiketiranje i sl. je samo to - nazvali smo stveri nekako, mislim da je od nazivlja bitnije sto dalje s time.


xxx

good point.
sklanjanje je sigurno jedna od varijanti. i ponekad mozda i najoptimalnija, ili jedina moguca.
medutim postoji jako puno i drugih nacina koji su dobri - npr. oni od vertex.
oni su s jedne strane nuzni, jer u svom odrastanju, (npr razred u skoli, ili bivanje u nekoj odredenoj grupi, glazbena, izvidaci...) ne mozes uvijek birati  s kim biti.
da o odraslom zivot ni ne govorim.

u tom smislu ucenje djetata (a nase vlastito ponasanje je jedna od najucinkovitijih lekcija) win.win situacijama, tri puta promisli pa napravi, ispeci, pa reci i slicno, mislim da je zlata vrijedno.

i uz to cini svijet boljim.

----------


## piplica

> Da se nadovežem na cvijetin post...
> Koliko ima djece za koje smatrate da su zločesti?
> Ja sam za dva dječaka pomislila (tj. mislim) da imaju crtu zloće u sebi.


Iskreno, iako i moji klinci po nekim ovdje kriterijima mogu proći pod zločeste (naguravanje preko reda u parku, bacanje pijeska u zrak, penjanje na tobogan uzbrdo itd. i razne ine gluposti koje im ponekad padaju na pamet...), niti je to rade uvijek ( nekada im dođe žuta minuta pa se ponašaju kao da su pušteni sa lanca  :Grin:  ), niti to rade zlonamjerno.

Međutim, na onu pravu zlobu sam kod djece naišla vrlo rijetko, i to, zamislite, baš kod par djevojčica. 
Koliko god može biti bolan udarac koji od nekoga primiš, još više boli kada netko perfidno okreće okolinu protiv tebe, pa se nađeš izopćen iz društva jer je neka prefina curica-manipulaturica svih nahuškala da te ignoriraju.  :Sad:

----------


## pomikaki

> Koliko god može biti bolan udarac koji od nekoga primiš, još više boli kada netko perfidno okreće okolinu protiv tebe, pa se nađeš izopćen iz društva jer je neka prefina curica-manipulaturica svih nahuškala da te ignoriraju.


Ovo je istina, i da stvar bude gora ovakvo ponašanje se teže detektira i sankcionira...

----------


## icyoh

Uvijek sam bila uvjerena da udarac daleko više boli nego riječ (posebno da ja udarim ). I nikad mi nije bilo jasno zašto se netko uzruja jer se dijete x neće družiti s njim (što se meni, jedinom nevjerniku u razredu, s "krivim" naglaskom, iz bivše vojne familije, često dešavalo).

Mene tuđe riječi ne diraju, ljude sa strane baš ne doživljavam. Po prirodi sam zatvorena i isključivanje iz društva mi nije nikakva "kazna" .

No onda mi je MM rekao da bi on stoput radije da ga netko nokautira nego da ja u žutoj minuti krenem urlati na njega i onda mu priuštim "silent treatment". Rekao je da udarac boli te sekunde, no riječ boli još dugo.

----------


## pomikaki

Icy, istina, ima različitih udaraca i različiih ignoriranja...




> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nadam se da ćeš svoje dijete zaštiti bolje od zločeste djece nego što su tebe tvoji zaštitili.
> 
> 
> Pomikaki, vjerujem da ćeš svome djetetu pomoći da izgradi samopoštovanje i samopouzdanje koje mu je potrebno da se samo zaštiti od nasilnog (psihički i fizički) djeteta, a kasnije i odraslih


Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## piplica

> Uvijek sam bila uvjerena da udarac daleko više boli nego riječ (posebno da ja udarim ).


Jel´ ti to nama prijetiš?  :Grin:  



Šalu na stranu, ali sve ovisi o nečijem karakteru.

Ako je netko teški individualac, to ga neće tangirati.

Moja djeca su sušta suprotnost, izrazito su društveni, a  socijalna komponenta odnosno prihvaćenost u društvu vršnjaka im je jako važna, naročito ovom starijem koji je teški emotivac.

----------


## meda

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uvijek sam bila uvjerena da udarac daleko više boli nego riječ (posebno da ja udarim ).
> 
> 
> Jel´ ti to nama prijetiš?  
> 
> 
> ...


ne bih bas rekla da ovisi o karakteru. to je normalna faza u razvoju osobnosti, prihvacenost od grupe, one do koje nam je stalo naravno (npr. zaboli mene sto me BBB ili KKK ne prihvaca  :Grin:  )
grupiranje je neki vid potrebe, ne treba nam do kraja zivota, ali ako u kljucnom trenutku u razvoju izostane, moze stvoriti osobi probleme

pa vidi da su se cak i ove sto su kao uvijek protiv vecine odmah medusobno ispotpisivale   :Grin:

----------


## cherry

sad ja padam s marsa,

ali samo da vam kažem da i niste tako suprostavljeni tabori  :Grin:  


ja bih rado potpisala vertex, i tako nekako se i trudim ponašati

uglavnom osuđujem roditelje (ako ikoga treba osuđivati), 

branim i svoju i tuđu djecu (od svoje) jednako jasno i glasno bez da ikoga nazovem zločestim/ružnim/glupim

ali u tami noći i 4 uha s mm podijelim što mislim o ponekoj djeci i njihovim roditeljima

----------


## icyoh

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne znam jesam li ja jedna od tih koji su uvijek protiv većine   :Grin:  Potpisujem kad mi se mišljenje na tom topicu podudara, ne da budem dio "klike". Zato na svakom topicu mogu potpisati različite ljude s čijim stavovima o toj temi se slažem. (iako ne mogu reći da nema pojedinaca koji su mi tako "prisjeli" da ih ne bih potpisala pa sve i da pretaču moje misli na "papir".)

----------


## yaya

> (iako ne mogu reći da nema pojedinaca koji su mi tako "prisjeli" da ih ne bih potpisala pa sve i da pretaču moje misli na "papir".)


  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

Baš lako skrenete u offtopic kad je riječ o potpisivanju  :No-no:

----------


## Serpentina

> Baš lako skrenete u offtopic kad je riječ o potpisivanju


Potpisujem te   :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

I ja, i ja   :Wink:

----------


## Tashunica

> I ja, i ja


veliki X

a šta   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> (iako ne mogu reći da nema pojedinaca koji su mi tako "prisjeli" da ih ne bih potpisala pa sve i da pretaču moje misli na "papir".)


davno je davor bio uveo ignore listu   :Grin:

----------


## koryanshea

> Postignut je konsenzus da postoje zločesta djeca, i da treba reći bobu bob bez prenemaganja, ili barem pomisliti o bobu da je bob.


uh, ne stignem se mješat u ovaj topic, samo čitam. i živciram se. ne uspjevam sve upratit, pa sam se rastužila što navodno postoji ovakav konsenzus.
ja sam uz pomikaki, zločesta djeca ne postoje, ali važnije: mislim da  nemamo ništa od toga da za neku djecu kažemo ili mislimo da su zločesta. stvarno ne znam čemu to služi.

svako dijete je posljedica toga koliko su roditelji uspjeli ukalupit određene karakterne crte svog djeteta u društvene norme.
bullyi ne nastaju samo iz loše slike o sebi, nego možda i iz predobre slike o sebi. npr. svako dijete je jednom klepilo drugo dijete (čast iznimkama), pa je razlika u tome hoće li se roditelj pobrinut da dijete nauči da se to (i zašto) ne smije radit (ma koliko puta morali vodit razgovor o tome), ili će ga ispsovat i namlatit, ili će mu smislit sto opravdanja zašto to nije ništa strašno. pa tako svaki put. ili možda svaki put drugačije. i još sto varijacija na temu.
ali djeca u toj priči nisu kriva što su neprilagođena, jer ih nitko nije naučio.
to mi je kao da mislite da je neko dijete glupo, jer na ispitu ne zna nešto što se nije uopće učilo u školi. ako nitko nije naučio dijete kako da se lijepo ponaša sa drugom djecom, kako će ono to znati?!

dok sam ja uvatila trenutak za pisanje, vi ste sve okrenile na čet, sad ću ispast partipuper al ajde, preživit ću...

----------


## Loryblue

> Iskreno, iako i moji klinci po nekim ovdje kriterijima mogu proći pod zločeste (*naguravanje preko reda u parku, bacanje pijeska u zrak, penjanje na tobogan uzbrdo itd. i razne ine gluposti koje im ponekad padaju na pamet.*..), niti je to rade uvijek ( nekada im dođe žuta minuta pa se ponašaju kao da su pušteni sa lanca  ), niti to rade zlonamjerno.


pa ovo boldano ne rade zločesdta djeca. tvoji su "življi" i to je to. kakva pobogu zločesta djeca te spopala :? 

tribaš ti vidit kako se ponaša zločesto dite pa bi za svoje tvrdila da su anđeli, a ne bi ti ni u ludilu palo na pamet (ni po forumskim kriterijima) stavit ih da "mogu proći pod zločesta".

----------


## Anemona

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Postignut je konsenzus da postoje zločesta djeca, i da treba reći bobu bob bez prenemaganja, ili barem pomisliti o bobu da je bob.
> 
> 
> uh, ne stignem se mješat u ovaj topic, samo čitam. i živciram se. ne uspjevam sve upratit, pa sam se rastužila što navodno postoji ovakav konsenzus.
> ja sam uz pomikaki, zločesta djeca ne postoje, ali važnije: mislim da  nemamo ništa od toga da za neku djecu kažemo ili mislimo da su zločesta. stvarno ne znam čemu to služi.
> 
> ...


Ja samo kao munjena potpisujem, a što mogu, drago mi je kad netko napiše što i ja mislim.  :D

----------


## yaya

> ja sam uz pomikaki, *zločesta djeca ne postoje,* ali važnije: mislim da  nemamo ništa od toga da za neku djecu kažemo ili mislimo da su zločesta. stvarno ne znam čemu to služi.


Nisi pročitala moj primjer :/ 




> svako dijete je posljedica toga koliko su roditelji uspjeli ukalupit određene karakterne crte svog djeteta u društvene norme.
> *bullyi ne nastaju samo iz loše slike o sebi, nego možda i iz predobre slike o sebi*.


Dakle ti tvrdiš da *bulliji*, ne volim te strane izraze pa ću upotrijebiti naš, dakle da * nasilnici* nisu zločesti nego neprilagođeni i ne ukalupljeni...Ne mogu se složiti s tim... :/  naročito ako je moje dijete to na kojemu iskazuju svoju neprilagođenost...Mene u trenutku kad se nasilnik "izražava" na mom djetetu  uopće ne interesiraju razlozi zbog kojeg je netko "neprilagođen" već posljedica tih razloga...





> ali djeca u toj priči nisu kriva što su *neprilagođena*, jer ih nitko nije naučio.


Nisu kriva, to nitko ne tvrdi, ali to ne znači da stvari ne možemo nazvati pravim imenom.

----------


## pomikaki

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Postignut je konsenzus da postoje zločesta djeca, i da treba reći bobu bob bez prenemaganja, ili barem pomisliti o bobu da je bob.
> 
> 
> uh, ne stignem se mješat u ovaj topic, samo čitam. i živciram se. ne uspjevam sve upratit, pa sam se rastužila što navodno postoji ovakav konsenzus.
> ja sam uz pomikaki, zločesta djeca ne postoje, ali važnije: mislim da  nemamo ništa od toga da za neku djecu kažemo ili mislimo da su zločesta. stvarno ne znam čemu to služi.
> ....
> ...


baš mi je osvježenje da me još netko ovako smisleno (icy bi rekla i elokventno   :Grin:  ) podupire.

Inače da se još malo osvrnem na temu, mislim da je ovo što Icy piše baš većinski stav u našim obrazovnim ustanovama:



> U idealnim uvjetima, svi nasilnici bi dobili stručnu pomoć i prestali bi biti nasilnici. U još idealnijim, ne bi uopće bilo nasilnika. U realnim - nasilnici postoje i nekima nikakva pomoć ne pomaže. Neki ju i ne žele.
> Osobno mislim da za nasilje, naročito fizičko nad slabijim, nema opravdanja (pa ni onog "netko je trebao reagirati ranije").
> 
> ..............
> Krenimo od pretpostavke da (kako je u Hr često) prevencije nema. 
> Mislim da malom nasilniku koji se u startu ne sankcionira na način primjeren uzrastu (i ne mislim na lupanje po guzi!!), izbjegava se reći da maltretira cijeli razred, za kog se traže opravdanja u smislu "tata pijanac, teško djetinjstvo" i sl. ne dajemo do znanja dovoljno oštro da je takvo ponašanje neprihvatljivo.


Dakle djeca se danas odgajaju uz ovakva razmišljanja: "Više ih ne smijemo tući ali ne znamo što da s njima radimo, zapravo mislimo da im nema pomoći i da pomoć ne bi ni prihvatili, jednostavno su neodgojeni a mi nemamo vremena da analiziramo zašto su takvi. Ne živimo u idealnim uvjetima, roditelji su primitivni i permisivni, obrazovni sustav ne funkcionira, najbolje rješenje su strože sankcije ali ne možemo ih provesti. Za takvo ponašanje nema opravdanja".

Pa, moj zaključak je da nikom ne treba opravdanje, pa ni nasilnoj djeci. Treba im *odgoj*. A nisam primjetila ni pretjerano opravdavanje (mislim na struku, o permisivnim roditelima bi se moglo još govoriti), više osuđivanje koje govori o nemoći sustava.

----------


## pomikaki

> Dakle ti tvrdiš da *bulliji*, ne volim te strane izraze pa ću upotrijebiti naš, dakle da * nasilnici* nisu zločesti nego neprilagođeni i ne ukalupljeni...Ne mogu se složiti s tim... :/  naročito ako je moje dijete to na kojemu iskazuju svoju neprilagođenost...Mene u trenutku kad se nasilnik "izražava" na mom djetetu  uopće ne interesiraju razlozi zbog kojeg je netko "neprilagođen" već posljedica tih razloga...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...


yaya, ti kamo majka napadnutog djeteta imaš pravo da te razlog tog nasilja ne zanima i da ti je na prvom mjestu da se nasilje nad tvojim djetetom zaustavi, bilo kako.

Ali to neće donijeti poboljšanje na širem planu, a mene kao majku djeteta koje još nije zlostavljano a moglo bi biti u budućnosti zanima prvenstveno to. Ako želimo ozbiljne promjene i smanjenje nasilja među djecom *nazivanje stvari pravim ili krivim imenom neće pomoći*.
Pomoći će jedino *otkrivanje i spriječavanje uzroka nasilja.*

----------


## Dijana

> Pomoći će jedino otkrivanje i spriječavanje uzroka nasilja.


 E da je to barem tako linearno, sa sigurnošću znaš uzrok, ukloniš ga, i nasilja više nema..ali nije baš tako.

----------


## Peterlin

I je i nije...

Uzroci nasilja su široka fronta... Kvaliteta društva mjeri se brigom koju posvećuje djeci i mladima. Pa si vi sad mislite...

----------


## yaya

> yaya, ti kamo majka napadnutog djeteta imaš pravo da te razlog tog nasilja ne zanima i da ti je na prvom mjestu da se nasilje nad tvojim djetetom zaustavi, bilo kako.
> 
> Ali to neće donijeti poboljšanje na širem planu, a mene kao majku djeteta koje još nije zlostavljano a moglo bi biti u budućnosti zanima prvenstveno to. Ako želimo ozbiljne promjene i smanjenje nasilja među djecom *nazivanje stvari pravim ili krivim imenom neće pomoći*.
> Pomoći će jedino *otkrivanje i spriječavanje uzroka nasilja.*


Slažem se, treba raditi na prevenciji prije svega, ali ja govorim o slučajevima kad je ta prevencija ili zakazala ili je nije niti bilo. Tad treba stvari detektirati što za roditelje "napadnute" djece nije problem, nazvati pravim imenom (nasilnik, zločest, neprilagođen, buli, svejedno) i reagirati.  Netko će reć djetetu ne igraj se više s njim/njom, netko će priči roditeljima i upozoriti ih na ponašanje potomka, netko će viknuti a netko će reći a jadan nije kriv i tražiti opravdanje za takvo ponašanje...Bilo kako bilo *mom djetetu* pomažu samo prve 3 metode

----------


## pomikaki

> Pomoći će jedino otkrivanje i spriječavanje uzroka nasilja.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  E da je to barem tako linearno, sa sigurnošću znaš uzrok, ukloniš ga, i nasilja više nema..ali nije baš tako.


meni je stvar prilično jednostavna - želimo li da je nasilja _više_ ili _manje_?
Ne kažem da će nasilje _nestati_, govorim o tome da treba sve snage uprijeti da se _smanji_.

(Kako reče Peterlin ono o kvaliteti društva)

----------


## pomikaki

> Slažem se, treba raditi na prevenciji prije svega, ali ja govorim o slučajevima kad je ta prevencija ili zakazala ili je nije niti bilo. Tad treba stvari detektirati što za roditelje "napadnute" djece nije problem, nazvati pravim imenom (nasilnik, zločest, neprilagođen, buli, svejedno) i reagirati.  Netko će reć djetetu ne igraj se više s njim/njom, netko će priči roditeljima i upozoriti ih na ponašanje potomka, netko će viknuti a netko će reći a jadan nije kriv i tražiti opravdanje za takvo ponašanje...Bilo kako bilo *mom djetetu* pomažu samo prve 3 metode


....a ja ne govorim o četvrtoj  :Wink:

----------


## yaya

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pomoći će jedino otkrivanje i spriječavanje uzroka nasilja.
> ...


Pa svi to želimo  :? Što sad ispada da mi koji za nasilnike kažemo da su nasilnici i zločesti tome ne težimo, odmažemo ili potenciramo samo zato što ne želimo tražiti opravdanja za nasilničko ponašanje. Još jednom ponavljam ja ne pričam o izoliranim slučajevima laktarenja po parku već o opetovanim i namjernim slučajevima nasilničkog ponašanja...

----------


## Dijana

Roditeljski odgoj, dok ne uključuje nasilje, je pravo svakog roditelja, u koje se nitko ne smije upletati. A ipak i takav odgoj može biti loš..I što ćeš onda, izdvojiti dijete iz obitelji?

----------


## Peterlin

Ma to je problem s kojim se sreću mnogi učitelji, a sve češće i odgajatelji. Nasilje izvire iz obitelji, a s nekim odraslima jednostavno nema mogućnosti komunikacije (ili su odsutni tijelom ili duhom). Ako se netko dosjeti što činiti, nek dojavi... Mnogi bi bili sretni da doznaju. Mnoge obitelji trebaju pomoć, a ne možeš im na silu pomagati jer ONI ne uviđaju da je pogrešno puštati npr. prvašiće čitave dane bez nadzora, da je pogrešno ovo, da je pogrešno ono... Nisu ljudi krivi, ne znaju bolje, a opet... ne možeš ih uvjeriti da nešto u odgoju rade pogrešno sve dok se to NJIMA ne obije o glavu, a tada je najčešće kasno...  :/

----------


## Tashunica

> Dakle djeca se danas odgajaju uz ovakva razmišljanja: "Više ih ne smijemo tući ali ne znamo što da s njima radimo, zapravo mislimo da im nema pomoći i da pomoć ne bi ni prihvatili, jednostavno su neodgojeni a mi nemamo vremena da analiziramo zašto su takvi. Ne živimo u idealnim uvjetima, roditelji su primitivni i permisivni, obrazovni sustav ne funkcionira, najbolje rješenje su strože sankcije ali ne možemo ih provesti. Za takvo ponašanje nema opravdanja".


pomi u primjeru koji sam ja navela pokušano je sve sa strane drugih roditelji, nuđena je pomoć od samih  roditelja do stručnih osoba. 
roditelji od malog stoje čvrsto iza njega, njima je on na pijedestalu, a svi drugi su krivi.
od strane škole nije NIŠTA napravljeno, opet ću ponoviti sve se gura pod tepih i nikom ništa.
pa onda možemo zaključiti, kako niko ništa ne poduzima, da je ovo što si ti napisala u jednu ruku i točno.

----------


## icyoh

> Pa, moj zaključak je da nikom ne treba opravdanje, pa ni nasilnoj djeci. Treba im *odgoj*.


Ekonomist sam, nemam veze s psihologijom, niti imam ikakvih afiniteta za psihoanalize i edukacije širih masa. Imam jedno dijete i njega odgajam. Moja obaveza nije odgajati tuđu djecu. Pišeš zgodno, i slažem se da "nasilnicima" prvenstveno treba odgoj. No, zar je na meni da odgajam baš svako tuđe dijete?
A komentar "nasilnik nije zločest, njemu treba odgoj" stoji, no opet je opravdanje. Opet opravdavaš njegovo ponašanje time što nije odgovarajuće odgojen. A ja ponavljam, za nasilje nema opravdanja.

I da, to opravdanje ne pomaže maloj žrtvi "djeteta koje nije zločesto nego treba odgoj".




> Pa svi to želimo  Što sad ispada da mi koji za nasilnike kažemo da su nasilnici i zločesti tome ne težimo, odmažemo ili potenciramo samo zato što ne želimo tražiti opravdanja za nasilničko ponašanje. Još jednom ponavljam ja ne pričam o izoliranim slučajevima laktarenja po parku već o opetovanim i namjernim slučajevima nasilničkog ponašanja...


X

----------


## pomikaki

> Što sad ispada da mi koji za nasilnike kažemo da su nasilnici i zločesti tome ne težimo, odmažemo ili potenciramo samo zato što ne želimo tražiti opravdanja za nasilničko ponašanje.


ni ja ne tražim opravdanja, još jednom. I nikom ne prigovaram što ih ne traži. Prigovaram samo da je potpuno beskorisno to što zovete "nazivanjem stvari pravim imenom". Ukoliko nije pomogla (ili nije postojala) prevencija, treba ići na sankcije. To je kod nas u najgorem slučaju popravni dom, no i tu bi se očito trebalo puno toga mijenjati, jer je poznata stvar da se klinci iz tih ustanova vraćaju gori nego što su bili... (ovdje sam na kliskom terenu jer stvarno malo znam o tome, priznajem, ali mislim da nam je svima očito da pravo rješenje jednostavno kod nas nije ponuđeno)



> Ma to je problem s kojim se sreću mnogi učitelji, a sve češće i odgajatelji. Nasilje izvire iz obitelji, a s nekim odraslima jednostavno nema mogućnosti komunikacije (ili su odsutni tijelom ili duhom). Ako se netko dosjeti što činiti, nek dojavi... Mnogi bi bili sretni da doznaju. Mnoge obitelji trebaju pomoć, a ne možeš im na silu pomagati jer ONI ne uviđaju da je pogrešno puštati npr. prvašiće čitave dane bez nadzora, da je pogrešno ovo, da je pogrešno ono... Nisu ljudi krivi, ne znaju bolje, a opet... ne možeš ih uvjeriti da nešto u odgoju rade pogrešno sve dok se to NJIMA ne obije o glavu, a tada je najčešće kasno...  :/


Rekla bih da ti o ovoj tematici zapravo znaš najviše, i meni je jasno da priča nije crno - bijela. Ja više govorim o nekom idealu kojem bi trebalo težiti, i koji ćemo u ovakvim uvjetima teško postići. Da bi se ostvarili neki pomaci potrebno je puno više nego što mi, pojednici van pedagoške struke, možemo učiniti. Ali i kad vidim da situacija izgleda beznadna, ja se usmjerim na to da učinim onaj minimum koji mogu (jer dok svatko ne krene od sebe nema napretka).



> od strane škole nije NIŠTA napravljeno, opet ću ponoviti sve se gura pod tepih i nikom ništa.


upravo je to ono što smatram da bi trebalo prije svega promijeniti.
Roditelji kakve opisuješ uvijek će postojati - vjerujem da bi ih ipak bilo manje kad bi se uložilo puno više u pametnu edukaciju roditelja, no svima nam je jasno da to tako skoro nećemo vidjeti - ali škole su te koje bi bez odgode trebale djelovati.



> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   Pa, moj zaključak je da nikom ne treba opravdanje, pa ni nasilnoj djeci. Treba im *odgoj*.
> 
> 
>  Opet opravdavaš njegovo ponašanje time što nije odgovarajuće odgojen. A ja ponavljam, za nasilje nema opravdanja.
> I da, to opravdanje ne pomaže maloj žrtvi "djeteta koje nije zločesto nego treba odgoj".


još jednom, još jednom, još jednom.... ničije ponašanje, pogotovo ne nasilničko, ne opravdavam! (zaboga, više...)

----------


## vertex

Ni na kome nije da odgaja tuđe dijete. Mislim da nitko ne mora biti u strahu da će trpiti posljedice jer odbija odgajati tuđu djecu. Jasno je da svak odgaja svoju djecu, a uz to je debelo većinski stav u društvu da su sva druga djeca osim vlastite važna koliko i lanjski snijeg. Tako da nema frke ni za koga, da bi potraživanja društva mogla biti veća nego što su nam nejake mogućnosti u ovim našim poznim godinama, kad nas je puno (ako je suditi po komentarima *mog* kruga ljudi,) već debelo istrošeno i tankih živaca.

Nego...mi imamo radove u kući i oko kuće, već više od mjesec dana i potrajat će još. Većinu izvode dvojica radnika, braća. Ti ljudi su magnet za moju djecu. Toliko topline, angažmana i prilika za učenje nisu, bez pretjerivanja, dobili ni od svoje bake i dva djeda. A kamoli od ikog drugog odraslog iz svoje okoline. Kad smo provodili subote tražeći pločice i slično, djeca su odbila ići kod bake, a radnici su ih odbili pustiti. Naučili su ih tonu stvari oko građevinskih radova, tako da su moji dečki bili konkretna pomoć (tipa, zatrpali su kanal dug 3 metra građevinskim šljunkom: utovari u kariolu, prevezi, istovari, poravnaj i tako puno puta). Jedan od radnika igra na sličice s njima u pauzi. Ljudi su stekli ljubav i poštovanje moje djece. O autoritetu da ne govorim - ne rade se o tome da moji razvlače jadne ljude a oni im ne znaju odbiti. Zna se mjera, i kad se nešto ne može, onda se ne može.
E da mi je više takvih ljudi, koji im će biti takva topla, odgojna, fenomenalna epizoda u životu...

----------


## ninet

> E da mi je više takvih ljudi, koji im će biti takva topla, odgojna, fenomenalna epizoda u životu...


xxxxx


A to je tako rijetko. Toliko rijetko da se filmovi o tome snimaju...  :Smile:  

I da...ni ja ne zelim nikog ni odgajati ni preodgajati, ali bih bila sretna da me neko tako dozivi. Pa bilo dijete, bilo roditelj.  :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

vertex   :Heart:  Hvala Bogu da takvih ljudi još ima. 




> Ja više govorim o nekom idealu kojem bi trebalo težiti, i koji ćemo u ovakvim uvjetima teško postići


Ako je put do toga da u mužu ne komentiraš u gluho doba noći kako je neko dijete zločesto, ja mislim da bi svi to potpisali, za sigurnost svog djeteta.  :Laughing:  (ovo se ja malo šalim). Mislim da taj korak neetiketiranja (ako ovdje uopće netko etiketira djecu, bar ne pred njima samima) u tom nazovi preodgoju ne znači ništa.
To mi je kao kad političar počne pričati "treba napraviti rezove", "treba smanjit javnu potrošnju", a kako, kad i tko će to napraviti, i kakve će biti ukupne posljedice nikad ni riječi.  Ali, takav političar je "revolucionaran", moš mislit. I ovo se isto malo šalim.  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

Dijana   :Razz:  

vertex - lijepa priča, i vezano na to - sve je odgoj; pa tako i taj mali korak neetiketiranja (još jednom -   :Razz:  svakom tko će me uvjeravati u suprotno)

----------


## icyoh

Pomikaki hoću li "tjerati vodu na svoj mlin" ili odustati?   :Grin:  

Imam nekog posla, pa odustajem   :Wink:  
(iako nek' uđe u zapisnik da, lajava kao obično, imam komentar)

----------


## Bubica

teško je poloviti tko tu zastupa kakvo misljenje, ono što ja zelim reci je da, naravno, nismo mi duzni odgajati tuđu djecu, ali načinom na koji tretiramo tuđu djecu odgajamo našu. Kada djetetu pomažemo rješiti neki konflikt, ono od nas uči kako se to radi!

Netko je pitao koliko zločeste djece poznajemo - ja niti jedno. Površno i paušalno bi mi još netko i mogao pasti na pamet, ali kada zapravo pomislim na nekog od te djece ja ne mogu reci da je zločest, ja mogu reći da je nesiguran, ljubomoran, agresivan, nestrpljiv....ovo nije zaobilaženje istine, psihologijski instrument za mjerenje zločestoće ne postoji. 
MM povremeno krene s pricom da bi treebalo zabraniti druziti se s tim i tim, u djelo to nismo nikada sproveli, meni to ne pada na pamet, ja s B razgovaram i pomazem da nauciti rijesiti pojedinacne konfliktne situacije.

----------


## Anemona

> teško je poloviti tko tu zastupa kakvo misljenje, ono što ja zelim reci je da, naravno, nismo mi duzni odgajati tuđu djecu, ali načinom na koji tretiramo tuđu djecu odgajamo našu. Kada djetetu pomažemo rješiti neki konflikt, ono od nas uči kako se to radi!
> 
> Netko je pitao koliko zločeste djece poznajemo - ja niti jedno. Površno i paušalno bi mi još netko i mogao pasti na pamet, ali kada zapravo pomislim na nekog od te djece ja ne mogu reci da je zločest, ja mogu reći da je nesiguran, ljubomoran, agresivan, nestrpljiv....ovo nije zaobilaženje istine, psihologijski instrument za mjerenje zločestoće ne postoji. 
> MM povremeno krene s pricom da bi treebalo zabraniti druziti se s tim i tim, u djelo to nismo nikada sproveli, meni to ne pada na pamet, ja s B razgovaram i pomazem da nauciti rijesiti pojedinacne konfliktne situacije.


Evo opet lijepo rečeno.

----------


## Deaedi

Ne mogu se nikako složiti s tim da nema zločeste djece. Vidjela sam svakakvih incidenata i ne znam kojim riječima bi opisala neka ponašanja i nasilništvo.

Negiranje tog problema samo će dovesti do još veće eskalacije takvog ponašanja, jer pronalaženjem raznoraznih opravdanja, samo će se dati poticaj da će takvo ponašanje nastaviti.

----------


## koryanshea

nisam ja rekla da ne postoje bullyi, niti da za nasilje postoji opravdanje, niti da netko smije maltretirati tuđu (tj. vašu) djecu zato što, eto, nije dobro odgojen, niti da se vi nemate šta pjenit kad netko maltretira vaše dijete. ne samo da to nisam rekla, nego to nisam ni pomislila. uf, ova rasprava zahtjeva nenormalnu količinu disklejmera, zato sam se i držala podalje  :Razz: 
isto tako, nisam rekla da vi trebate odgajati tuđu djecu. ako se roditelji nisu snašli, problem bi trebale prepoznati stručne službe u školi, koje su negdje bolje negdje lošije, negdje više negdje manje opterećene. nitko nije savršen pa ni ti famozni pedagozi i psiholozi kojima je već navrh glave da se od njih očekuje instant čudo. ja očekujem da 

ali i bullyi se definiraju preko ponašanja, koje se događa u određenoj okolini i s određenom svrhom. oni ne nastaju preko urođene vrline ili mane koja je potpuno nepromjenjiva. a karakteriziranje djeteta kao "zločestog" meni znači (da ja prihvaćam) da je ono naprosto takvo, i nikakvo drugačije, da je nemoguće da se promijeni (ponašanje je moguće promijeniti, a narav?) i da je takvo uvijek, neovisno o okolini, obitelji, društvu... sve u svemu, beznadan slučaj od rođenja.

enivej, ne znam zašto je toliko bitno da se mi složimo oko postojanja ili nepostojanja zločeste djece. meni je taj termin prejak i preopćenit, i ne mogu ga povezati sa cijelim nečijim bićem, i zato se ja ne mogu prisiliti reći da je neko dijete "naprosto zločesto", neovisno o primjerima.

...ako nekog zanima, evo unicefova brošura kako zaustaviti bullying

----------


## pomikaki

Bubice, sviđa mi se post.

I ako još netko spomene pronalaženje opravdanja idem se samoubit, ne znam koliko puta da kažem da to nitko ovdje ne radi?

----------


## koryanshea

> I ako još netko spomene pronalaženje opravdanja idem se samoubit, ne znam koliko puta da kažem da to nitko ovdje ne radi?


x

da se malo editiram



> isto tako, nisam rekla da vi trebate odgajati tuđu djecu. ako se roditelji nisu snašli, problem bi trebale prepoznati stručne službe u školi, koje su negdje bolje negdje lošije, negdje više negdje manje opterećene. nitko nije savršen pa ni ti famozni pedagozi i psiholozi kojima je već navrh glave da se od njih očekuje instant čudo. _ja očekujem da_


vidim da imam jednu nedovršenu rečenicu u svom postu   :Embarassed:  molim ignorirati... nemam pojma šta sam ja to očekivala

----------


## yaya

> enivej, ne znam zašto je toliko bitno da se mi složimo oko postojanja ili nepostojanja zločeste djece. meni je taj termin prejak i preopćenit, i ne mogu ga povezati sa cijelim nečijim bićem, i zato se ja ne mogu prisiliti reći da je neko dijete "naprosto zločesto", neovisno o primjerima.


Meni zločesto nikako ne znači da se to dijete ne može promijeniti...Ne znam otkud ti to...To nitko ne tvrdi. I mislim da nije baš da je sve 100% u odgoju, velika većina da u odgoju i usmjeravanju ali ima nešto i urođenog u svima nama...

----------


## piplica

Vertex, tako me dirnula ova tvoja priča o majstorima, zaista, toplina i ljudskost koja izvire iz ljudi uvijek je prepoznata kod djece.  :Heart:

----------


## vertex

I meni se sviđa Bubicin post. Ni mi nismo nikad zabranili druženje, niti sa ona dva naša boba koja imaju crtu zloće. Jedan se odselio (kontakt s njim je bio zaista sklizak teren), a drugi će uvijek biti dio našeg života i volimo ga.

I meni dođe da se samoubijem od spominjanja opravdavanja i toleriranja nasilja. Zapravo, dođe mi da postavljam politički nekorektna pitanja, koja se sigurno ne bi svidjela nikome pa ni ovima kojima nimalo nije stalo do političke korektnosti. A to bi čak bilo samo pitanje, a ne izjava  :Grin:  .

I slažem se s kory - termin zločest je nedostatan, preopćenit, svatko mu pridaje drugo značenje, i zato je definitivno nebitno da se složimo oko toga ima li ili nema zločeste djece.

----------


## yaya

> Ne mogu se nikako složiti s tim da nema zločeste djece. Vidjela sam svakakvih incidenata i ne znam kojim riječima bi opisala neka ponašanja i nasilništvo.


Da, baš i mene zanima kojim bi imenom cure to nazvale? Neprilagođeno? I kako bi opisali dijete koje se danima biciklom zaletava u drugu djecu i smije im se kad padnu i počnu plakati. Sonja, jedno od  djece na kojima je ta  djevojčica nekoliko puta izražavala svoju neprilagođenost, je doma dolazila plavih rebara...Eto meni je ta mala zločesta

----------


## pomikaki

Ja ne bih gubila vrijem ni energiju na razmišljanje kako da ih nazovem, nego kako da se taj problem riješi.

Inače, dobar ovaj link na unicefovu brošuru.
Za pročitati (pogotovo) svim roditeljima djece školske dobi.

----------


## yaya

> I slažem se s kory - termin zločest je nedostatan, preopćenit, svatko mu pridaje drugo značenje, i zato je definitivno nebitno da se složimo oko toga ima li ili nema zločeste djece.


Bome jest bitno..itekako je bitno..jer se uporno tvrdi da zločesta djeca ne postoje, a tvrdila sam i ja to dok me se nije razuvjerilo na koži vlastitog djeteta.  I šta se dogodi, svi mi koji to tvrdimo ispadamo nekorektni prema svoj neprilagođenoj djeci, jer se nameće mišljenje da potenciramo zločestoču samom tvrdnjom da su zločesti, jer smo sebični pa gledamo samo svoje dijete a za drugu djecu nas zabole ona stvar, jer ne žalimo nemamo razumijevanja za nasilnike, jer ne rješavamo problem nego posljedice tog problema...ko da ja ne bi htjela da nasilje ne postoji...al sad sam di sam i  na žalost liječim posljedice...

----------


## yaya

> Nego...mi imamo radove u kući i oko kuće, već više od mjesec dana i potrajat će još. Većinu izvode dvojica radnika, braća. Ti ljudi su magnet za moju djecu. Toliko topline, angažmana i prilika za učenje nisu, bez pretjerivanja, dobili ni od svoje bake i dva djeda. A kamoli od ikog drugog odraslog iz svoje okoline. Kad smo provodili subote tražeći pločice i slično, djeca su odbila ići kod bake, a radnici su ih odbili pustiti. Naučili su ih tonu stvari oko građevinskih radova, tako da su moji dečki bili konkretna pomoć (tipa, zatrpali su kanal dug 3 metra građevinskim šljunkom: utovari u kariolu, prevezi, istovari, poravnaj i tako puno puta). Jedan od radnika igra na sličice s njima u pauzi. Ljudi su stekli ljubav i poštovanje moje djece. O autoritetu da ne govorim - ne rade se o tome da moji razvlače jadne ljude a oni im ne znaju odbiti. Zna se mjera, i kad se nešto ne može, onda se ne može.
> E da mi je više takvih ljudi, koji im će biti takva topla, odgojna, fenomenalna epizoda u životu...


Ljepa priča, al pitam se da su im recimo tvoji klinci bacili kreć u oči, skakali po svježem betonu, razbili svježe postavljene pločice....i tako dalje bi li ti radnici i dalje tražili da ih ostavite s njima ili bi vas zamolili da ih odvedete na čuvanje kod bake..Ono samo razmišljam u sebi...

----------


## pomikaki

Ja bih rekla za takvu djecu da se agresivno ponašaju.
Slažem se s tvrdnjom da je termin zločest nedostatan i preopćenit, i asocira me na nešto sasvim drugo.

----------


## pomikaki

da si malo skočim u usta   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

Pomikaki ako si ovo gore odgovarala Yayi onda si više nego fulala bit.

----------


## yaya

> Ja bih rekla za takvu djecu da se agresivno ponašaju.
> Slažem se s tvrdnjom da je termin zločest nedostatan i preopćenit, i asocira me na nešto sasvim drugo.


Dijete koje danima gazi drugu djecu, namjerno ih ruši i ozljeđuje i još im se smije je agresivno?  :/ 
Ok..ak ti tak misliš...al ja ne mogu više...

----------


## yaya

> Pomikaki ako si ovo gore odgovarala Yayi onda si više nego fulala bit.


  :Love:   fala, već sam mislila da sam neprilagođena

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bih rekla za takvu djecu da se agresivno ponašaju.
> Slažem se s tvrdnjom da je termin zločest nedostatan i preopćenit, i asocira me na nešto sasvim drugo.
> 
> 
> Dijete koje danima gazi drugu djecu, namjerno ih ruši i ozljeđuje i još im se smije je agresivno?  :/ 
> Ok..ak ti tak misliš...al ja ne mogu više...


pa meni je to gore nego zločesto  :? 
To mi znači dijete s kojim se treba nešto poduzeti

----------


## icyoh

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> I slažem se s kory - termin zločest je nedostatan, preopćenit, svatko mu pridaje drugo značenje, i zato je definitivno nebitno da se složimo oko toga ima li ili nema zločeste djece.
> 
> 
> Bome jest bitno..itekako je bitno..jer se uporno tvrdi da zločesta djeca ne postoje, a tvrdila sam i ja to dok me se nije razuvjerilo na koži vlastitog djeteta.  I šta se dogodi, svi mi koji to tvrdimo ispadamo nekorektni prema svoj neprilagođenoj djeci, jer se nameće mišljenje da potenciramo zločestoču samom tvrdnjom da su zločesti, jer smo sebični pa gledamo samo svoje dijete a za drugu djecu nas zabole ona stvar, jer ne žalimo nemamo razumijevanja za nasilnike, jer ne rješavamo problem nego posljedice tog problema...ko da ja ne bi htjela da nasilje ne postoji...al sad sam di sam i  na žalost liječim posljedice...


X

----------


## Dijana

yaya, nešto slično je i mene zaprepastilo. Mala mi je bila naslonjena na stolić, a mali se, doduše sa triciklićem, zaletio ozada i lupio je, i da, još se i smijao. Kad sam ja skočila i zagrmila...I još x primjera ničim izazvanog "nasilja" (u navodnicima jer se radi o manjem djetetu).
Ne, odgoj/neodgoj nema veze s tim, to je nešto u čovjeku, što se možda potencira lošim odgojem ili donekle korigira dobrim odgojem. E sad, što s takvom djecom, mislim da to stvarno treba prepustiti iskusnim stručnjacima..ali koji stvarno uspijevaju preodgojiti takvu djecu, nazvali ih mi kako god, nije bitno.
A kad bi i te stručne službe propustile reagirati na evidentan slučaj nasilja, pogotovo opetovano nasilje, ja bi bila u stanju i ispisati dijete iz škole, ma što god da ga zaštitim. Zašto bi ja bila obavezna slati dijete u školu, a škola nije obavezna zaštititi dijete od nasilja?

----------


## pomikaki

Upravo sam (nakon zadnjih yayinih postova) shvatila što mi ne valja s teminom "zločesto" kroz jednu sliku iz djetinjstva.
To me podsjeća na mog starog kad bi me zatekao u nekom njemu neprihvatljivom ponašanju, pa bi samo uzdahnuo i prevrnuo očima. Ja bih ostala onako  :Unsure:  jer ne bih znala što sam sve skrivila. Budući da on nije rekao ništa konkretno, ja bih sebi prebrojala sve za što mislim da on misli da bih mogla biti kriva i osjećala se loše zbog svega redom. A budući da on nije nudio rješenje, ispadalo je da sam ja jednostavno promašen slučaj po većini stavki.

Tako i kad nekom kažete da je zločest, to (bar meni) podrazumijeva razne oblike ponašanja, od sitnih dječjih prekršaja do ozbiljnih problema u ponašanju. Ali takvom izjavom također se implicira da je samo dijete na kojeg se riječ odnosi odgovorno za takvo ponašanje, te da je to njegovo stanje konačno i nepromjenjivo.

Zato mi zvuči kad kažete da "postoje zločesta djeca" da se s tom djecom ništa ne može, dok kad se kaže da su ta djeca agresivna ili nasilna, meni to zvuči dramatičnije, ali i preciznije. Tom se riječju puno detaljnije detektira problem, i kaže se bobu bob, ako hoćete, ali se istovremeno poziva na rješenje problema.

No da bi se zbilja ozbiljno pristupilo rješenju problema, mislim da bi bilo najbolje te izraze reći pred školskim pedagogom zajedno s isprintanim člancima o pedagoškim radionicama koje se odvijaju u drugim školama za dodatne ideje, ili o bilo čemu što mislite da bi osoba s kojom razgovarate trebala poduzeti.

----------


## Dijana

Evo što je po meni zločestoća (srećom rijetko se viđa, ali ima je)
Zločesto=agresivno+zlurado

----------


## Tashunica

> Ali takvom izjavom također se implicira da je samo dijete na kojeg se riječ odnosi odgovorno za takvo ponašanje, te da je to njegovo stanje konačno i nepromjenjivo.


ma iz čijeg si to posta uspjela iščitati  :?

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ali takvom izjavom također se implicira da je samo dijete na kojeg se riječ odnosi odgovorno za takvo ponašanje, te da je to njegovo stanje konačno i nepromjenjivo.
> 
> 
> ma iz čijeg si to posta uspjela iščitati  :?


Govorim o svom osobnom doživljaju spornog termina... ako pročitaš malo...sporije   :Grin:

----------


## vertex

yaya, meni je bitno koliko *brzo* netko poteže tu etiketu "zločest". Neću govoriti u ime svih, nego samo u svoje. Nisam nikoga tko je maknuo svoje dijete od nasilnika nazvala nazvala sebičnim ni nekorektnim. Zaštititi svoje dijete, to je ono što treba napraviti. Niti sam rekla da se roditelj žrtve treba nastaviti žrtvovati svoje dijete e da bi pomogao nasilniku, niti da mi je problem ako zaključi da je taj nasilnik jednostavno zločest. 
Isto tako, ne ulazim u to tko od nas na topicu šta radi, ali je sigurno da u stvarnom životu ljudi vrlo, vrlo često potežu taj termin, lako ga lijepe djeci u lice, i lako zauzimaju stav da je neko dijete nepoželjno, otprilike kao onaj cvijetin susjed. To smatram promašenim, nepotrebnim i lošim.

A moja divna djeca su sigurno više nego jednom bila u prilici da drugi barem misle da su zločesti, ako to već ne kažu. D. je šarmantno dijete, ali A. je kompliciran tip i pravi je lakmus za raspoloženja odraslih. Sad je stariji i puno stabilniji, ali kao manji dječak (ali preko ove magične granice od 4-5 godina koja se spominje) je nevjerojatno reagirao na raspoloženje odraslih prema sebi. S onima od kojih je doživio da misle da je zločest, nakon recimo jedne agresivne reakcije (ljudi to ne moraju verbalizirati, cijelim tijelom i izrazom lica to izriču), nastavljao je biti katastrofalan i iskazivao apsolutno svoje najgore moguće ponašanje.
S onima koji su vidjeli more dobrih stvari u njemu, bio je jedno 5 godina stariji, suradljiv, zainteresiran, i upravo krasan, tako da su nam mnogi zabezeknuto i u superlativima govorili o njemu. 
A. jest vrlo osjetljivo dijete, ali ja ne sumnjam da slično vrijedi za veliku većinu djece, ili za svu djecu. I naravno da nije zločesto dijete. On je omiljeno dijete bio u vrtiću, djeci i tetama, omiljen je u školi, učiteljica ima isključivo riječi hvale i ja je moram upozoravati na neke njegove neugodne osobine, omiljen među roditeljima školskih prijatelja. A vjeruj mi da je preko nekoliko ljudi prošlo kroz njegov život koji su ga smatrali zločestim, problematičnim ili već kako su to nazvali, i nije im bilo bitno što ga puno premalo znaju i viđaju da bi pokazali takav stav. Oni od njih koji su tu se malo čude, neki su zaprepašteni kako se sasvim promijenio (a nije, nego su oni prije percipirali samo dijelić njega). Nekim drugim ljudima je jasno da je krasan jer je uvijek i bio krasan.

----------


## vertex

Ajme, prestrašila sam se kad sam vidjela koliki mi je post!

----------


## pomikaki

> Ajme, prestrašila sam se kad sam vidjela koliki mi je post!


pogledaj moje da se utješiš

----------


## yaya

> Tako i kad nekom kažete da je zločest, to (bar meni) podrazumijeva razne oblike ponašanja, od sitnih dječjih prekršaja do ozbiljnih problema u ponašanju. Ali takvom izjavom također se implicira da je samo dijete na kojeg se riječ odnosi odgovorno za takvo ponašanje, te da je to njegovo stanje konačno i nepromjenjivo.


Pa već se nekoliko puta na ovoj temi ponavljalo kako zločesto nije isto što i nestašno..da se taj pojam ne odnosi na laktarenja po parku, nego za učestalo i namjerno nasilno ponašanje uz dozu podsmjeha i zadovoljstvo. I ne, ne implicira se da je takvo stanje nepromjenjivo. To je isto kao da za nekog ko ko ima gripu ideš tvrditi da nije bolestanm jer bolest ima prizvuk da se neće izlječiti. 




> Zato mi zvuči kad kažete da "postoje zločesta djeca" da se s tom djecom ništa ne može,


Nitko to nije rekao ni pomislio...





> dok kad se kaže da su ta djeca agresivna ili nasilna, meni to zvuči dramatičnije, ali i preciznije. Tom se riječju puno detaljnije detektira problem, i kaže se bobu bob, ako hoćete, ali se istovremeno poziva na rješenje problema.


Ona djevojčica nije agresivna ona je nasilna i zločesta i s njom se jako puno radi..i roditelji i baka i škola i tako dalje i tako dalje...iskreno se nadam da će sav taj rad ipak uroditi plodom samo što se ja konkretno ne osjećam pozvanom da im u tome pomažem al ni ne odmažem...mičem se ak napadne.

----------


## Dijana

vertex, ja nekako mislim da ovdje nema takvih "brzopoteznih". Takvi su "out there".  :Grin:  Mi smo ovdje samo jedna opečena skupinica bivših idealista.  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

> vertex, ja nekako mislim da ovdje nema takvih "brzopoteznih". Takvi su "out there".  Mi smo ovdje samo jedna opečena skupinica bivših idealista.


Slažem se da nas je takvih ogroman postotak. Za "svi" ne stavljam ruku u vatru  :Grin:  .

----------


## pomikaki

> Mi smo ovdje samo jedna opečena skupinica bivših idealista.


A što li sam ja, pitam se...

----------


## yaya

> yaya, meni je bitno koliko *brzo* netko poteže tu etiketu "zločest".


Odgovorila sam na ovo nekoliko puta. Zalazim u ovih 8,5 godina roditeljskog staža uglavnom na ista mjesta i uglavnom tu djecu znam već godinama i za mene je zločesto (citiram samu sebe)




> učestalo i namjerno nasilno ponašanje uz dozu podsmjeha i zadovoljstvo.

----------


## Dijana

pomikaki, ti si sadašnji idealist.  :Grin:  I znaš, drugačije je kad proživiš nasilje na svojoj koži, tu si nekako skloniji to oprostiti (smijem reći "opravdati"?), jer si svjestan koliko se možeš nositi s tim, ali nikad ne znaš koliko je nečije nasilje "oštetilo" tvoje dijete. I to sigurno grize.  :Sad:

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki, ti si sadašnji idealist.  I znaš, drugačije je kad proživiš nasilje na svojoj koži, tu si nekako skloniji to oprostiti (smijem reći "opravdati"?), jer si svjestan koliko se možeš nositi s tim, ali nikad ne znaš koliko je nečije nasilje "oštetilo" tvoje dijete. I to sigurno grize.


može biti, to sam si i ja nekako pomislila

----------


## vertex

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> yaya, meni je bitno koliko *brzo* netko poteže tu etiketu "zločest".
> 
> 
> Odgovorila sam na ovo nekoliko puta.


Pa znam da jesi. Ali si pisala da vas za svašta nešto optužujemo, što se meni isto čini da je preko nekoliko puta rečeno da nije tako, od ogromne većine, ako ne i svih.

Meni je jasno šta vam znači riječ "zločest" kad ste to tako jasno napisale. Ja mislim i da je pomikaki jasno napisala zašto preferira neke druge termine, jer su njoj oni jači i precizniji. "Nasilan" baš i nije neko tepanje, šta ne?

----------


## yaya

> "Nasilan" baš i nije neko tepanje, šta ne?


Pa i nije...a razlika je osim u imenu što zločesto donosi određenu dozu podsmjeha i onaj neki pogled...

----------


## vertex

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  "Nasilan" baš i nije neko tepanje, šta ne?
> 
> 
> Pa i nije...a razlika je osim u imenu što zločesto donosi određenu dozu podsmjeha i onaj neki pogled...


Ne znam točno, trebali bi nam reći psiholozi, ali mislim da je agresivnost jedan jednostavniji oblik ponašanja, dok nasilje uključuje i tu neku psihološku crtu maltretiranja. Ali sad već trkeljam.
Ukratko, mislim da smo se uglavnom svi razumjeli, i da možemo nastaviti bez ove neke umjetne podjele na suprotstavljene strane, jer nam to samo donosi nesporazume. Ako imamo o čemu nastaviti.

----------


## pomikaki

termin zločest, što god kome od nas osobno značio, ima u našem narodu jako široku primjenu.
Ja ga zapravo najčešće čujem kad se žene deru na djecu da siđu s tog drveta s kojeg će sigurno pasti ili zašto su sprljala hlače. Meni, a očito i svima koje u realnosti čujem da ga koriste, znači nešto vrlo općenito. Mislim da je na takav pojam zapravo mislila Anemona kad je otvarala temu.

----------


## yaya

> Ukratko, mislim da smo se uglavnom svi razumjeli, i da možemo nastaviti bez ove neke umjetne podjele na suprotstavljene strane, jer nam to samo donosi nesporazume. Ako imamo o čemu nastaviti.


Daleko smo bome dogurali od početka teme kad se tvrdilo




> Moja teorija je da ne postoje zločesta djeca, nego samo zločesti roditelji.

----------


## meda

> Nego...mi imamo radove u kući i oko kuće, već više od mjesec dana i potrajat će još. Većinu izvode dvojica radnika, braća. Ti ljudi su magnet za moju djecu. Toliko topline, angažmana i prilika za učenje nisu, bez pretjerivanja, dobili ni od svoje bake i dva djeda. A kamoli od ikog drugog odraslog iz svoje okoline. Kad smo provodili subote tražeći pločice i slično, djeca su odbila ići kod bake, a radnici su ih odbili pustiti. Naučili su ih tonu stvari oko građevinskih radova, tako da su moji dečki bili konkretna pomoć (tipa, zatrpali su kanal dug 3 metra građevinskim šljunkom: utovari u kariolu, prevezi, istovari, poravnaj i tako puno puta). Jedan od radnika igra na sličice s njima u pauzi. Ljudi su stekli ljubav i poštovanje moje djece. O autoritetu da ne govorim - ne rade se o tome da moji razvlače jadne ljude a oni im ne znaju odbiti. Zna se mjera, i kad se nešto ne može, onda se ne može.
> E da mi je više takvih ljudi, koji im će biti takva topla, odgojna, fenomenalna epizoda u životu...


ovo je super odgojna metoda, i stvarno djeluje. raditi nesto konkretno i ukljuciti u to djecu.

----------


## Storma

ljudi obicno koriste _zlocest_ kada je kontekst _neposlusan_ ili kada se dijete u nekoj situaciji ponasa onako kako toj osobi ne odgovara.

zlocest bi vise odgovaralo ponasanju kada dijete s namjerom nanosi stetu ili bol nekome/necemu (dodala bih jos i da takvo ponasanje nije u afektu vec promisljena radnja).

----------


## Deaedi

> ljudi obicno koriste _zlocest_ kada je kontekst _neposlusan_ ili kada se dijete u nekoj situaciji ponasa onako kako toj osobi ne odgovara.
> 
> *zlocest bi vise odgovaralo ponasanju kada dijete s namjerom nanosi stetu ili bol nekome/necemu (dodala bih jos i da takvo ponasanje nije u afektu vec promisljena radnja*).


Koliko ja vidim, mi zagovornici postojanja zloceste djece, cijelo vrijeme i govorimo o djeci koja spadaju pod drugu definiciju.

----------


## pomikaki

[quote="yaya"]


> očetka teme kad se tvrdilo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anemnona prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Kad čujem "zločest" u onom kontekstu koji sam navela, to mi više govori o onome tko riječ izgovara nego o onome kome je upućeno.

To o čemu vi govorite - djeca koja muče druge i pri tome uživaju, ja bih takvo dijete možda prije nazvala zlim, kad bih govorila bez puno razmišljanja. Tu se radi o poremećajima u ponašanju. Uvjerena sam da se takve devijacije mogu liječiti pravilnim odgojem (više ili manje, ovisno o slučaju), i žao mi je da se toliko malo u tom pravcu radi.

Zato i reagiram ovako... uporno   :Grin:   na ovu temu. Inzistiranje na postojanju "zločeste" djece asocira me na ljude koje gledam oko sebe, koji ponašanje svoje i tuđe djece koje im se ne sviđa nazivaju zločestim i tako prebacuju odgovornost na djecu, i izbjegavaju se njima ozbiljno baviti.

Znam da se susrećete s devijantnim ponašanjem, i ja sam se susretala s njime cijeli život, ali reći takvom djetetu da je zločesto mi izgleda kao da želite da taj problem jednostavno nestane (zajedno s djetetom   :Grin:  ). Tko to ne bi želio. Ali to nije problem koji se jednostavno rješava. Mislim da čitava zajednica mora djelovati, ali pametno i informirano. I prije svega pozitivno, a ne negativno.

I evo, dopuštam da mnoga djeca s poremećajima u ponašanju pri maltretiranju drugih imaju osjećaj zadovoljstva, ali čini mi se da je on prilično kratkotrajan. Mislim da imam prilično široko iskustvo na tom polju, budući da su sva ta djeca s potrebom da svoje frustracije istresu na nekom izgleda imala posla sa mnom. Unazad gledajući, nemam želju za osvetom, jedino žalim za propuštenim djetinjstvom. Ali mislim da je propušteno djetinjstvo i one djece koja su gubila dragocjeno vrijeme da maltretiraju mene i ostale nesretnike. Sretna djeca nisu gubila vrijeme na takve gluposti, nego su otkrivala radost druženja s drugima.

Baš sam prekučer srela curu koja mi prva pada na pamet kad govorim o nasilnicima iz djetinjstva, pa smo si malo popričale. Imamo drugih tema, išle smo skupa i u školu, viđale se na faksu, i ne pričamo o tome tko je koga tukao. Ali ja si ne mogu pomoći da se pitam da li ona o tome misli? I što misli? Zbog toga ne uspijevam baš biti srdačna s njom. Smatram da je u redu da budem pristojna. Vidim da nema obitelji, znam i da nema nekog društva, a izgleda mi zbilja loše. U njezinom odgoju koji je vjerojatno bio permisivan očito je nedostajalo nešto bitno. Imam i ja svojih problema, ali s njom se sigurno ne bih mijenjala.

Moja epizoda žrtve maltretiranja u djetinjstvu dala mi je lekciju iz suosjećanja. Znam da ljudi pate na razne načine, pa i onda kad se možda čini drugačije. Moj osobni ključ zadovoljstva u životu je ne prepuštati se crnjacima i nikad ne potpisati predaju pred zlim svijetom. Također mi zadovoljstvo čini razmišljanje i analiziranje. Stvari nikad nisu tako jednostavne da se mogu opisati jednom riječju. Ako nešto ipak opišem jednom riječju to samo znači da smatram da na tu temu nije potrebno razmišljati. A ovo nije jedna od tih tema.




> ovo je super odgojna metoda, i stvarno djeluje. raditi nesto konkretno i ukljuciti u to djecu.


Ima nešto u ovoj rečenici.
Svoj djeci, a pogotovo djeci s poremećajima u ponašanju trebalo bi između ostalog i kanalizirati energiju u korisne i kreativne akcije, kako bi se na kraju osjećala korisna i sposobna. E da je bilo izmoriti građevinskim radovima one koji su mene ganjali oko zgrade...   :Laughing:   Smijeh je malo gorak ali ipak je smijeh.

Anemonina teorija s početka, da ne postoje zločesta djeca nego zločesti roditelji, meni stoji u smislu da se djeca rađaju s potencijalom da postanu dobri ili zločesti ljudi (ili većinom nešto između), a roditelji (i društvo i milijun drugih okolnosti) su ti koji će od tog materijala istesati konačan rezultat. Ali i to je prejednostavno rečeno, naravno, jer većinom roditelji nisu zločesti nego neupućeni ili onesposobljeni vlastitim životnim traumama pa zato na neprikladan način odgajaju svoju djecu.

Evo dakle još malo mojih lamentacija na ovu temu. Ispričavam se svima kojima sam dodijala.

----------


## Anemona

pomikaki je napisala:



> Anemonina teorija s početka, da ne postoje zločesta djeca nego zločesti roditelji, meni stoji u smislu da se djeca rađaju s potencijalom da postanu dobri ili zločesti ljudi (ili većinom nešto između), a roditelji (i društvo i milijun drugih okolnosti) su ti koji će od tog materijala istesati konačan rezultat. *Ali i to je prejednostavno rečeno, naravno, jer većinom roditelji nisu zločesti nego neupućeni ili onesposobljeni vlastitim životnim traumama pa zato na neprikladan način odgajaju svoju djecu.*


Evo pomikaki je otprilike pojasnila moju početnu teoriju. Hvala!

----------


## Svimbalo

Pomikaki, prekrasan post   :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

> pomikaki je napisala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Anemonina teorija s početka, da ne postoje zločesta djeca nego zločesti roditelji, meni stoji u smislu da se djeca rađaju s potencijalom da postanu dobri ili zločesti ljudi (ili većinom nešto između), a roditelji (i društvo i milijun drugih okolnosti) su ti koji će od tog materijala istesati konačan rezultat. *Ali i to je prejednostavno rečeno, naravno, jer većinom roditelji nisu zločesti nego neupućeni ili onesposobljeni vlastitim životnim traumama pa zato na neprikladan način odgajaju svoju djecu.*
> 
> 
> Evo pomikaki je otprilike pojasnila moju početnu teoriju. Hvala!


Ne bi se složila. Mislim da je većina takvih roditelja lijeno, samoživo i egoistično.

----------


## Storma

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pomikaki je napisala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


rekla bih da ima i ovakvih i onakvih

----------


## pomikaki

Deaedi, bar smo obje uporne   :Laughing:

----------


## Storma

Meni se cini da je odgovor na ovo pitanje vise filozofska domena - vjerujemo li u zlo, i vjerujemo li da postoji u ljudima.

----------


## pomikaki

Ili vjerujemo li da se može pobijediti zlo u ljudima.

----------


## icyoh

> Meni se cini da je odgovor na ovo pitanje vise filozofska domena - vjerujemo li u zlo, i vjerujemo li da postoji u ljudima.


Zar nije da negiranjem postojanja zla, negiramo i postojanje dobra?   :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

> Storma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni se cini da je odgovor na ovo pitanje vise filozofska domena - vjerujemo li u zlo, i vjerujemo li da postoji u ljudima.
> 
> 
> Zar nije da negiranjem postojanja zla, negiramo i postojanje dobra?


a mene ignoriraš :šmrc-šmrc:

----------


## Majuška

cure, imate volje  8)

----------


## icyoh

idući tko ponovo pokrene raspravu plaća kafu   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

e tu kafu bih voljela vidjeti   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

Pa ja gorim od želje da upoznam icyoh, mislim da sam je u zadnje vrijeme potpisala x puta.   :Love:

----------


## icyoh

> Pa ja gorim od želje da upoznam icyoh, mislim da sam je u zadnje vrijeme potpisala x puta.


obostrano   :Kiss:

----------


## Anemona

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa ja gorim od želje da upoznam icyoh, mislim da sam je u zadnje vrijeme potpisala x puta.  
> 
> 
> obostrano


Kaj mene nitko ne želi upoznati, bar da se malo naguravamo i laktarimo.   :Raspa:

----------


## cvijeta73

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


ti možeš na kavu samo s pomikaki.   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

Pa kad se bojite, sigurno se ne bi ni pojavile.

----------


## icyoh

> Pa kad se bojite, sigurno se ne bi ni pojavile.


  :Laughing:  




> Kaj mene nitko ne želi upoznati, 
> .


Anemona kak' ne   :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> Pa kad se bojite, sigurno se ne bi ni pojavile.


Kak ne bi, pa lijepo se pojavimo, malo vas iz psihoanaliziramo, popijemo kavu, i to je to.

----------


## AdioMare

Da je samo psihoanalizirati, popiti kavicu i ne započinjati the temu  :Grin:  došla bih i ja, ali bojati se hoće li me neka nestašna majka gurnuti sa stolice ili zaliti me kavom ili štogod gore...
Šta ja znam, kakve majke takva djeca.  :Grin:  
Zločesta.  :Laughing:

----------


## icyoh

> Da je samo psihoanalizirati, popiti kavicu i ne započinjati the temu  došla bih i ja, ali bojati se hoće li me neka nestašna majka gurnuti sa stolice ili zaliti me kavom ili štogod gore...
> Šta ja znam, kakve majke takva djeca.  
> Zločesta.


Pa nije bed. Onda mi ostale možemo diskutirati da li je ta mama "zločesta" ili samo "privlači tvoju pažnju neprimjerenim ponašanjem".  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da je samo psihoanalizirati, popiti kavicu i ne započinjati the temu  došla bih i ja, ali bojati se hoće li me neka nestašna majka gurnuti sa stolice ili zaliti me kavom ili štogod gore...
> Šta ja znam, kakve majke takva djeca.  
> Zločesta. 
> 
> 
> Pa nije bed. Onda mi ostale možemo diskutirati da li je ta mama "zločesta" ili samo "privlači tvoju pažnju neprimjerenim ponašanjem".


Dakle dosta materijala ili za dobru zabavu, ili za dobru uličnu tučnjavu.   :Teletubbies:

----------


## AdioMare

Znam da me nitko nije ni zvao, ali slobodno vi kafenišite... bez mene.  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

AM,. kad se već guraš, ti možeš biti ona mama koje će prolijevati kavu i gurati sa stolica. rasprave radi, of course.   :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Mogu li i ja na tu kavu?  
Neću nikog tući, majkemi   :Saint:

----------


## piplica

Popijte nešto i u moje ime, ja ne mogu, daleko ste mi.

A rado bih vas sve upoznala...  :Love:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Popijte nešto i u moje ime, ja ne mogu, daleko ste mi.
> 
> A rado bih vas sve upoznala...


piplice, ti tu o kavama, a jel vidiš što ti tvoj ticker javlja, opet sam išla malo škicnuti?   :Grin:

----------


## Storma

chaterice cccc

----------


## maria71

mislim da je tema odumrla, ali meni ni nakon 11 strana nije jasno, tko je moj a tko njihov  :Grin:  ?
 gdje je fronta a gdje rovovi ?

i tko je koga preobratio ?

----------


## Storma

> Storma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni se cini da je odgovor na ovo pitanje vise filozofska domena - vjerujemo li u zlo, i vjerujemo li da postoji u ljudima.
> 
> 
> Zar nije da negiranjem postojanja zla, negiramo i postojanje dobra?


nazad na temu
 ja sam svojevremeno izjavila da vjerujem u zlo   :Grin:  nisam jos nacisto s tim, bakcem se...

----------


## Storma

maria, usuglasile su se   :Laughing:

----------


## Svimbalo

Ha, ha, piplice, ticker je zakon!

A ja npr. bum ti ubrzo bila blizu

----------


## Svimbalo

Ovo se zove zakasniti s postom   :Embarassed:  

Ja vjerujem u zlo, mislim da je u nekima ukorijenjeno, o tome već nešto lamentirasmo na Bezuvjetnoj ljubavi...

----------


## piplica

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Popijte nešto i u moje ime, ja ne mogu, daleko ste mi.
> 
> A rado bih vas sve upoznala... 
> 
> 
> piplice, ti tu o kavama, a jel vidiš što ti tvoj ticker javlja, opet sam išla malo škicnuti?


Ma nešto je pošemerio taj ticker, ne znam što mu je, piše da mi je termin, a ja tek ulazim u 38. tjedan... :?

----------


## pikula

odlične ste, umirem od smijeha   :Laughing:   Da su se one proljetne bebe ovako dogovarale za kavu nikad ih ne bi zaključali   :Laughing:  
Elem djeca ne mogu biti zločesta dok ne postignu  zrelost dovoljnu da  dugoročno kontroliraju svoje reakcije, odgađaju zadovoljenje potreba  i dok ne steknu sposobnost psihološkog kombiniranja, apstraktnog mišljenja i planiranja.
Pa čak se i mladi ljudi često smatraju nesposobnima razlučiti povodljivost u grupi vršnjaka od zdravog pripadanja prijateljstvu, odolijevanje raznim utjecajima, egzistencijalna i emotivna uvjetovanost odraslim uzorom teško ih mogu učiniti samosvojnim počiniteljem dobrog ili lošeg dijela. Nismo bez veze punoljetni s 18

----------


## Dijana

Jel to već pao dogovor za kavicu?  :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Mene ignoriraju   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> maria, usuglasile su se


tko s kime?   :Razz:  




> Ovo se zove zakasniti s postom   
> Ja vjerujem u zlo, mislim da je u nekima ukorijenjeno, o tome već nešto lamentirasmo na Bezuvjetnoj ljubavi...


i ta Bezuvjetna ljubav mi je malo friki tema, moram reći (premda je u zadnje vrijeme nisam pažljivo pratila). Svimbi, ja i dalje mislim da gledaš previše CSI i slične serije. Kako ono ide, svakom će biti po njegovoj vjeri? Nisam neki vjernik, ali mi je ova rečenica, onako, zanimljiva za razmišljanje. Ako vjerujete u zlo, lakše ćete ga naći, isto tako je i s dobrom. Trebam li birati, vjerovat ću (bar nešto više) u dobro.

Pikula, dobar post, za promjenu od svog našeg teoretiziranja zvuči puno konkretnije.

A kavica... znate gdje sam (vrrrlo daleko   :Grin:  )

----------

